# "FAAAN...DAAAN...GO" Discussion Thread



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*

They should make his character like Mango from SNL:

http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/mango-and-j-lo/n11435/


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*

Is he gonna steal Rosa from Primo and Epico? Every dancer needs a partner!! Lol, honestly, I'll try to keep an open mind, but it reaaaally depends on his moveset, the way he plays his character etc. These promo's, though kinda entertaining, aren't enough for me to go on.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*

Fandango not Fundungo


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*

He fucking sucks. His retarded promos are pissing me off.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*

To me he seems the logical choice of being Sasha Banks' secret admirer on NXT.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*

I need him to wash his fucking hair. This trend of unwashed hair needs to end like yesterday. (N)


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*

His belly button freaks me out. I'm okay with the gimmick.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*

Just let the guy wrestle a fuckin' match on either Raw or Smackdown already. Between this and the original Johnny Curtis promos...if it weren't for NXT I'd never have actually seen this dude work.


----------



## babycitagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*

I don't know what freaks me out more. His voice, his look, his lack of "Dancing with the Stars" charisma (yick), or his lack of talent in this persona.

Gayer than Paul Lynde, if you ask me.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*



777 said:


> Just let the guy wrestle a fuckin' match on either Raw or Smackdown already. Between this and the original Johnny Curtis promos...if it weren't for NXT I'd never have actually seen this dude work.


(Y)

I've actually never seen the dude work.

I wonder if they're actually going to debut him this time, or just drop it like they did last time they started the Fandango vignettes.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*



Situation said:


> Fandango not Fundungo


Have you ever heard one of his promos, though? They make him say it like "FUN.. DUN.. GO!".


----------



## kurtanglefan82 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*

I think the gimmick fucking sucks. If I was a ballerina or ballroom dancer, I would be offended.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*

The gimmick is bad, but the real problem is Curtis. How many gimmicks has he had by now? None of them really works, and his ring work is less than stellar. I see him future endevaured soon after he debuts, Escobar style.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*

I too dislike fandango, but it's just heel heat. He annoys me by being a gay little dick that deserves to get his ass handed to him.


----------



## WWER3volution (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*

theres no telling seems a tad bit on the other side of the street if you catch my drift


----------



## Kfchicken (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*



WWER3volution said:


> theres no telling seems a tad bit on the other side of the street if you catch my drift


Well isn't he Bisexual in real life? Or at least I heard.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*

I can't wait. I feel Vince is really high on this gimmick and has been waiting for a while now on what to do with Curtis. This is finally a way to get him on TV.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*

This might work if they do it right. I hope they incorporate some of Johnny's creepiness into this character, he could be like a cross between Goldust, Disco Inferno and The Artist Formerly Known As Prince Iaukea. That could really work well.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*

I kind of thought the newest promo was a little sexy. Just a little bit. 

And there is something hot about a man who can dance.


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*

I want this to work so much, I like the awkwardness involved and I like Curtis, he can work creepy stuff.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*

I like how the "GO" at the end is echoed.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*

I really want to see it, Curtis can turn shit into chick salad.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*

I can't wait for him to debut so he can become my favourite wrestler of all time.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*

Curtis was the best part of NXT in it's dying days (before it got turned in to the developmental territory) and I'm actually a big fan of his. Hopefully this works out for him, he's a cool dude judging by his episode on the AOW podcast. I'm not going to judge until I've seen it - I'm sure everyone hated Goldust's gimmick when he first debuted, and he turned out to be one of the best loved gimmicks of all time.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*

This guy is going to flop bigger then a fat dude in a swimming pool.


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

He is soon to make his raw debut. Will he be a heel or face? Mid-card or instant top contender?


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

I always say Fan-Dan-GOOOO to myself after his vignettes...I don't know why.


Obviously heel, obviously midcard.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Hard to find much to say about a guy who hasn't even showed up yet.


----------



## rennlc (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

He hasn't done anything yet so there's nothing to complain about!


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

who?


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*



Bearcatter said:


> Hard to find much to say about a guy who hasn't even showed up yet.


Yeah but arent you at least a bit excited for a new superstar on raw? Maybe this guy will be more entertaining than the scrubs they call "raw superstars" we have to endure watching every week.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Excited? No.
Curious? I'll give you that.

He needs to give me something to talk about. Until then, I'm still stuck after all these months wondering if he is actually going to debut... At this point I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Johnny Curtis?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Is Fandango a Homosexual?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

What is there to say? He hasn't done ANYTHING.

I think this might be the time to break out another Ron Swanson speech of facts.

He's had a couple of vignettes, they gave him a weird accent out of nowhere, he's debuting soon or after WrestleMania. The end.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*



RFalcao said:


>




LOL

now i cant wait to see his debut that dance is gold hahahahaha #FanGOAT


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

No one cares about that douche, it's all about Swagger/Del Rio now.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

He will debut with a serious monster gimmick, opposite of Brodus Clay.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

He looks like he will be heel, but his character is just so out there for today's product, I'll cheer him like Disco Inferno!

I think people have a lack of interest in him because its more than likely that he will debut with around a month or two of squash matches before his first real rivalry. Debuts like that are just boring.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*



Riot said:


> He looks like he will be heel, but his character is just so out there for today's product, I'll cheer him like Disco Inferno!


You joke, but I seriously miss Disco Inferno and Alex Wright and 3-Count and all them. WCW Saturday Night, whyfor were you cancelled?


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Is this a gay gimmick? We all saw how Billy and Chuck went...


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*



Point9Seconds said:


> He is soon to make his raw debut. Will he be a heel or face? Mid-card or *instant top contender?*


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Its a gimmick to sell movie tickets


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

He's gonna be a total creep. The vignettes have gone from suave, classy dancer guy to weirdo in leather pants leering at the camera. I think it's like Brodus Clay last year, where they went "here comes a monster he's gonna eat your babies" and he came out dancing and smiling. With Fandango it's "look he dances it's fun!" and he's going to come to the ring in a rape van in his old Dirty Curty gimmick.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*



manstis1804 said:


> He's gonna be a total creep. The vignettes have gone from suave, classy dancer guy to weirdo in leather pants leering at the camera.


I think those are actually _trying to be sexy_, though. I dunno. WWE's idea of sexy. . .


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Because he sucks, and everyone knows he sucks before he even debuts. It's like Bo Dallas. Bo Dallas sucks. You didn't even have to ever have watched him wrestle before he debuted....he just sucks. They all suck.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Remember this?:lol


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Arnt they dropping this terrible character?

Curtis isnt that bad and way better than Bo Dallas but how can you debut with a gimmick straight out of the 80s trash bin.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Because "Fandango" is most likely going to be pure garbage.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Remember this?:lol


The face he makes at the end looks excatly like his creepy FAN....DAN..GOGOGOGOGOGO face.


----------



## DrugFreeGeorge (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

I'm completely expecting Fandango to debut with a totally different gimmick opposite of what's being shown in his vignettes.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*



DrugFreeGeorge said:


> I'm completely expecting Fandango to debut with a totally different gimmick opposite of what's being shown in his vignettes.


like a disgruntled employee from the movie site?


----------



## DrugFreeGeorge (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*



crazyrvd123 said:


> like a disgruntled employee from the movie site?


I was thinking more of a bad ass heel.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

He sucks that's why.


----------



## GingersKitten23 (Jan 28, 2013)

Because I cant take a wrestler seriously when his name is Fandango....why?....


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

There he is again


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

He will be the heel version of Brodus Clay. Thats all we need is another crappy dancing gimmick.


----------



## jayjames (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*



Point9Seconds said:


> Yeah but arent you at least a bit excited for a new superstar on raw? Maybe this guy will be more entertaining than the scrubs they call "raw superstars" we have to endure watching every week.


Who is this were talking about? Johnny Curtis? No. Now if this were someone like Adrian Neville or El Generico, I'd be jumping for joy.


----------



## gstyle (Feb 16, 2013)

So lame....I saw fandango at a house show two months ago


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*



Mr. Ziggles said:


> I always say Fan-Dan-GOOOO to myself after his vignettes...I don't know why.
> 
> 
> Obviously heel, obviously midcard.


:lmao:lmao:lmao SAME HERE.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Because he is a cheap mid card gimmick aimed at drawing a few quick bucks because of the popularity of dance tv programmes. It establishes him on the roster and then he changes gimmick in a year or two. This gimmick is just the first step on the ladder. The same way I dont expect Brodus Clay to be a dancing dinosaur forever. These silly gimmicks draw money and establish a star.

But why is anyone going to be overly interested in a cheap flash in the pan gimmick because how long can a latin dancer gimmick last.

Now if we were getting the debut of someone like Ryback then it would be a whole lot different.


----------



## Crosses (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Give him a year


----------



## gstyle (Feb 16, 2013)

Hahahaha..me too wowowokid


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CM_Drunk (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Fandango is a *** dude. Nobody cares.


----------



## ryanholly (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

My prediction is he ends up like Mordecai and disappears soon


----------



## STP (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*



FluxCapacitor said:


> Curtis was the best part of NXT in it's dying days (before it got turned in to the developmental territory) and I'm actually a big fan of his. Hopefully this works out for him, he's a cool dude judging by his episode on the AOW podcast. I'm not going to judge until I've seen it - I'm sure everyone hated Goldust's gimmick when he first debuted, and he turned out to be one of the best loved gimmicks of all time.


This. Creepy Johnny Curtis is highly entertaining. His work with Maxine and Derrick Bateman was solid. It made NXT into a must see show every week for me to see what creepy situations Curtis would get involved in and usually didn't disappoint.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> This guy is going to flop bigger then a fat dude in a swimming pool.


nah he will overcome Kizarnys floppiness.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I will mark for when he debuts... It's so silly that I can't help be a fan of it.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Anyone else think Fandango was debuting on Raw last night when Epico & Primo's music hit?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I hear he's going to wrestle movietickets.com at Wrestlemania.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



x78 said:


> Anyone else think Fandango was debuting on Raw last night when Epico & Primo's music hit?


I did too. I was actually excited.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

He's a reverse Brodus Clay. Both took a long ass time to debut, with Brodus debuting with a dancing gimmick.

Fandango will debut with a serious gimmick.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

x78 said:


> Anyone else think Fandango was debuting on Raw last night when Epico & Primo's music hit?


I thought I was the only one. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rockdig1228 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



FluxCapacitor said:


> Curtis was the best part of NXT in it's dying days (before it got turned in to the developmental territory) and I'm actually a big fan of his. Hopefully this works out for him, he's a cool dude judging by his episode on the AOW podcast. I'm not going to judge until I've seen it - I'm sure everyone hated Goldust's gimmick when he first debuted, and he turned out to be one of the best loved gimmicks of all time.


Agreed. I really hope that Curtis can make this work though, since I'm not sure how many more chances he'll get. If it's done right and more importantly, if it's given time to develop before the plug is pulled, he could be a solid addition to the roster. It'll probably only ever be a midcard to lowcard gimmick, but that's okay as long as he can make something out of it. Like you, I'm reserving judgment until I've seen it on TV for a month or two.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I'm not watching a single match he's ever gonna compete in, unless it's against a big name star.

This is first time EVER, where a guys pre debut promo has actually made me NOT want to see them.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



x78 said:


> Anyone else think Fandango was debuting on Raw last night when Epico & Primo's music hit?


Me


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

They built Brodus Clay as a human wrecking ball in similar promos. Except he came out as...whatever the hell he is now.

So we'll see what happens with Curtis. As long as he can keep that hint of creepy sexual deviance about him, I'm sure he'll be great.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Im dreading this guys debut just gunna be squashin people for ages then in some irrelvent tag team as people wont give a toss bout him


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

The vignettes annoy me, and with King repeating them 5 seconds later like we're a bunch of retards annoys me further. I mean, seriously, I think he's had more segments in the past few weeks than the divas have had matches. Let THAT sink in for a minute.,


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I think the gimmick will be lucky to make it 6 months is what I think. And poor Johnny Curtis will get fired.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



moonmop said:


> I think the gimmick will be lucky to make it 6 months is what I think. And poor Johnny Curtis will get fired.


Less than 6 months, it looks so so bad!

How must he feel?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Honestly, I completely don't care about him at all.

Wrestle, perform well, and maybe I'll give a shit. Gimmick by itself seems really stupid. Not looking forward to the metrosexual guy going over badass characters.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I'm just wondering why the hell it's taking so long for him to debut. What are they waiting for? Just put him on already, he's just gonna be a jobber within a year anyway.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

fun,dun,go? that's just a step above saying wham,bam thankyoumam


----------



## Jams (Sep 12, 2012)

*Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

WWE just announced this after a brief clip of Fandango on Raw. I'm excited to see what feud he jumps into. Possibly in a stable with Tensai & Clay? Will he be heel/face? This character shouldn't go too far, but I'm always interested when a new superstar debuts.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

It's gotta be a heel to work IMO....


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

These guy is going to suck


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

If he's a creepy douchebag it could.... Maybe you're supposed to hate him.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

About time. He'll debut as a heel.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

FINALLY, no more of those insufferably stupid videos.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

From this:






To this...






The guy's going places!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

I was not aware it was a leap year


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

Why not Debut on Raw next week. People will read the spoilers on what he does and not watch the show.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*



CMPUNK2014 said:


> Why not Debut on Raw next week. People will read the spoilers on what he does and not watch the show.


Because RAW needs to be focused on building up for WM. It's best that they keep the midcard mostly on SD.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

Its not leap year, OP


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

Is he a comedy character because that video made me laugh.


----------



## Jams (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*



pewpewpew said:


> I was not aware it was a leap year


Touche. Wasn't thinking on that one. Apologies.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

Yet another reason to not watch Smackdown...lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

I have a reason to watch Smackdown this Friday! :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

Another reason not to watch SD.


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*



Heavenly Invader said:


> I have a reason to watch Smackdown this Friday! :mark:


Agreed, very excited to see Fandango finally debut. Will check it out for sure. 

FAN....DUN....GO! (go go go)


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

Fandango is a terrible idea from the start. Johnny Curtis isn't the most talented on roster, but he deserves a lot better than this character. I don't know what WWE is going to do with him but I can't imagine him in any serious feud.


----------



## RoadDoggJJ (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

Why is he debuting so soon before Wrestlemania? Usually they hold off debuts until right after WM.


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*



RoadDoggJJ said:


> Why is he debuting so soon before Wrestlemania? Usually they hold off debuts until right after WM.


 Exactly what I thought, it's Wrestlemania season no one is going to care about a newcomer who has very little to offer this close to Wrestlemania. Why bother? Why not wait until after Wrestlemania so he's not completely overshadowed? If i'm watching SmackDown its for Del Rio, Bryan, Kane, Orton, and Henry not a guy who will ultimately fail and be a lower midcarder/jobber.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

Kinda sucks for him to debut in WM season when so much is going on and when they obviously have bigger priorities... Eh, dunno if I'm expecting anything, but for his sake I hope he makes it out alive.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

So he gonna debut again on Smackdown xD


----------



## kurtanglefan82 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

He cannot possibly debut on a Smackdown dated 2-29 this year as it is not a leap year. The next leap year is not until 2016, but 2-29 that year is not on a Friday. The next time 2-29 falls on a Friday is 2036. So everybody just has to wait 23 years for his debut!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

If Jerry Lawler(who Cole even joked about not watching SD) wants to tune in this week to see Fandangos debut, guess people can start the "Fandango=ratings" threads lol


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

Johnny Curtis is horrible. The fact that he was in development all this year and sucks should have told WWE to release him years ago.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

Its about motherfucking time, dude. Guy was supposed to debut like 2 months ago, probably more. But now its during wrestlemania season. Can they make everyone give enough of a shit in such a short time? Eh. All I know is I'll enjoy it. Johnny Curtis has something natural about him


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

You guys think Paige will debut with him as his dance partner?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

Who wants to bet he doesn't debut later tonight?? Another Brodus Clay saga :lmao


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

What did Brodus Clay do now?


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

I'm ready for this. Not sure what is coming but can't wait to find out.


----------



## jtyrone (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*

dont have high hopes for this character. im thinking that they'll drop it/switch it up or something before it goes on too long. they did abandon the gimmick once.


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

Great, another 'fruit' in the basket..


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

This is going to be awesome. Johnny Curtis does the best 'weird' gimmicks. 

It's going to make all the dudebros and insecure guys so uncomfortable, and make all the ladies scream. I'm for it.

(I'm including myself in the 'ladies' screaming, of course. His body has gotten _sickening_ since he was last on TV.)


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

Johnny Curtis is great and this looks like a fun, silly character.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*



> Fandango worked this weekend's WWE live events with a female dancer. The two danced before the match and she came back out to accompany him to the back after his win over Ted DiBiase. A fan in attendance did not think the woman was any developmental Divas from NXT. Fandango will be debuting at tonight's SmackDown tapings.


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...onight_s_WWE_Tapings.html#XLYxJkbYBAWVv69o.99

sounds like his female dancer will debut with him


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Johnny Curtis is horrible. The fact that he was in development all this year and sucks should have told WWE to release him years ago.


You're an idiot. Johnny Curtis is fantastic. Anyone who watched him on NXT knows how good he is. He'll make this stupid gimmick work.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

This gimmick isn't never going to be more than a mid card gimmick at best.Look forward to seeing this guy job almost weekly to the likes of Sheamus and Orton on SD!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

Excited to see Fandango finally debut!


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

Ohh God fpalm...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

Surely no one is actually excited about this mans debut...


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

i cant wait.Best thing whats going on here.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Surely no one is actually excited about this mans debut...


I am actually, and for real, excited to see Johnny Curtis on TV. And I like this gimmick. And I like those pants. They are relevant to my interests.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

Should've just re-signed John Morrison.

I'll give Curtis his chance though. Can't be much worse than some of the other scrubs out there now.


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

Exactly what we need. Another dancing gimmick. WWE has become full of a bunch of dancing fat guys and people who dislike or like America.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

Gonna be awesome. lol


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*



StraightEdge91 said:


> Exactly what we need. Another dancing gimmick. WWE has become full of a bunch of dancing fat guys and people who dislike or like America.


Which one of those is Johnny Curtis?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

Okay. Look at that. 

I'm here for _all that_.


----------



## MOUK (Dec 16, 2011)

I bet 10 pounds he beats Yoshi Tatsu or Alex Riley... 
Dont quote me on that

Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

Oh I can barely contain my apathy.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

Looking forward to seeing this guy debut and seeing if he lives up to the hype.


----------



## MikestarManiac3 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

Everything that thinks that it's gonna be awful need to check out nxt redemption. Back when it still aired Curtis was brilliant. He played a 'weird' gimmick and got over as a heel, displaying a sleazy, creepy heel like character and he's pretty good in the ring. I think he'll make a solid addition to the mid card scene


----------



## MikestarManiac3 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

Guys you should check out the previously aired nxt redemption. Curtis's work was pretty damn good, and he was a very original heel. He played a sleazy, creepy heel and displayed good in rings skills and mic skills, will be a solid mid card addition imo


----------



## MikestarManiac3 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

Sorry posted twice accidentally


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*



MOUK said:


> I bet 10 pounds he beats Yoshi Tatsu or Alex Riley...
> Dont quote me on that


Riley would get a bigger reaction than he would.


----------



## DrugFreeGeorge (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

Debut on a taped show so they can add in the fake pop because there won't be any.


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*



Tony Tornado said:


> Which one of those is Johnny Curtis?


I was talking about Fandango.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*



StraightEdge91 said:


> I was talking about Fandango.


Fandango is Johnny Curtis.

And this is Dirty Curty sexually harrassing Kaitlyn: 










This is an improvement, TBQH.


----------



## jtyrone (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

^actually agree on that. he does look better in the 2nd picture lol


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

:mark: It's about damn time!


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*



Asenath said:


> Fandango is Johnny Curtis.


I know that but you asked which one would he be and I was referring to him being another dancing character. We got enough of those in the WWE.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

FAN

DAN

GOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

Poor DiBiase jr... he doesn't deserve to be jobbing like this. Kofi should have been fed to this guy


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

HELLO, LADIES!


----------



## STP (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

Curtis was highly entertaining on NXT with his "weirdo" gimmick. Looks like he's going to be a creep once again and I'm looking forward to his debut!


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*



STP said:


> Curtis was highly entertaining on NXT with his "weirdo" gimmick. Looks like he's going to be a creep once again and I'm looking forward to his debut!


Ah yes, his 'Wanna get weird' catchphrase towards the divas was great. Should have took that to the main roster.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

Surprisingly I am excited to see Fandango, in fact I haven´t been this excited over a wwe debut for a long time knowing of course that he was on nxt, so technically it´s not a debut. There is just something about Fandango that makes me wanna see him.


----------



## ted316 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

Fandango debuts just in time to end the streak at wrestlemania!!!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

I'm oddly excited to see how he does.

Won't write him off before he's given a chance but I'm not holding out high hopes on him lasting long if he goes down the Brodus route.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

Johnny Curtis? Aint nobody got time fo dat...


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

Yeah probably Fandango would feud with Clay with the reason being him insulting the dancing "art"

And its 
Faaaaaannnnn-daaannnnn-goo-goo-goo


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*



Kanenite77 said:


> Yeah probably Fandango would feud with Clay with the reason being him insulting the dancing "art"
> 
> And its
> Faaaaaannnnn-daaannnnn-goo-goo-goo


The D is silent, hillbilly.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

This looks like the worst gimmick since Kizarny.


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

Finally a fun gimmick again. It's about time to do something like that. I see huge potential in this gimmick, outplayed as heel of course. And Curtis is the right guy for that.

But i read in the spoiler that the match was canceled. I hope it's not a bad sign that wwe already takes backward steps with this. Appearantly it was cancelled upon Fandangos request as Matt Striker didnt pronounce his name right - could be funny.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut this 2-29 (this Smackdown)*



N-Zone said:


> Agreed, very excited to see Fandango finally debut. Will check it out for sure.
> 
> FAN....DUN....GO! (go go go)


No, it's FUN... DUN... GO! (go, go, go...) iper


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Bumping this because he recently debuted yesterday lol.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

I can't help feeling this gimmick will be less a case of Fan...Dun...Go , and more a case of Dance...Then....Go. I give it 6months tops. I like Curtis though.


----------



## Mic1988 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

This looks like a instant WrestleCrap Hall of Shame if their ever was one.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

The spoilers sound hilarious, looking forward to watching that if I do catch smackdown this week.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

I have bets on this guy not lasting a month before being released


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*



HockeyGoalieEh said:


> This looks like the worst gimmick since Kizarny.


Pretty much what I was thinking. Its "future endeavors" waiting to happen.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

It would be so great if after weeks and weeks and weeks of buildup this gimmick ends like when he won NXT and is squashed in his first match by Mark Henry and then sent down to NXT again.


----------



## Jams (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*



Max Mouse said:


> Johnny Curtis? Aint nobody got time fo dat...


Apparently, Smackdown does.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

I'm actually curious to see where this gimmick goes. We may just wind up surprised.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

I havent watched smackdown in 6+ months, might actually tune in just to see what the deal is with him. 

Fandago = ratings.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*



> Fandango is shown backstage trying to teach Matt Striker how to say his name. Fandango said that he mastered the art of dance and it's time to take his rhythm precision and grace to the ring. However, he'll make his debut when Striker gets his name right. So no debut for Fandango tonight.


He's a heel alright


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

I hope he acts like a perverted grabass like Lawler. About the only way to make him interesting. Have him sneak cameras into the showers while Kaitlyn is in there and blackmail her with the footage. Make him _really_ creep on her, mistreat her, and let it last like 2-3 weeks. Then let Rhodes just go to town on the fucking guy for like 45 minutes with a steel chair backstage = instant face. If you do it right to the point fans at ringside are all "Man even *I* want to kick this guy's ass now!" then they'll certainly cheer the guy who finally does do it.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*



WWEfan4eva said:


> He's a heel alright


Yeah what a tease.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

*FAN - DAN - RATINGZ - GO *


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

Its the type of character you're excited about seeing debut but are likely to give no fucks about soon after.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

His backstage interview. :lol


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

_haters gonna hate ._


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Fannydangler had his first match then?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



rockdig1228 said:


> Agreed. I really hope that Curtis can make this work though, since I'm not sure how many more chances he'll get. If it's done right and more importantly, if it's given time to develop before the plug is pulled, he could be a solid addition to the roster. It'll probably only ever be a midcard to lowcard gimmick, but that's okay as long as he can make something out of it. Like you, I'm reserving judgment until I've seen it on TV for a month or two.


They should've at least tried to debut him post-NXT Redemption on RAW/Smackdown with the Let's Get Weird/Dirty Curty gimmick he was working with. The brief transition from that to Fandago that we saw on current NXT (in his tag team match with Michael McGuillicutty where he wouldn't stop randomly dancing) was interesting, but I don't know how it will all translate when he finally wrestles as Fandango. Rooting for him either way though.


----------



## JihadJake (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

so I guess they are going the Damien Sandow route and have him show up for a couple weeks without actually fighting. The only difference is Sandow actually has a pretty decent character

I was pretty annoyed with the promos but now he has actually shown up I just can't wait for his gimmick to fail so he can get fired. The way he spoke just sounded like he was trying to force that rediculously fake accsent


----------



## Jams (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*



Freeloader said:


> I hope he acts like a perverted grabass like Lawler. About the only way to make him interesting. Have him sneak cameras into the showers while Kaitlyn is in there and blackmail her with the footage. Make him _really_ creep on her, mistreat her, and let it last like 2-3 weeks. Then let Rhodes just go to town on the fucking guy for like 45 minutes with a steel chair backstage = instant face. If you do it right to the point fans at ringside are all "Man even *I* want to kick this guy's ass now!" then they'll certainly cheer the guy who finally does do it.


This would be interesting.. Do you think they would let a wrestler stalk a diva in this day in age? I personally doubt it.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Maybe he'll surprise me but this gimmick looks really lame. I do like him as a razon ramon type slimy dude though.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

That backstage segment was a bright spot in an otherwise dull show. I guess they might hold him off until after WM, it's a long time but I wouldn't be surprised given what happened to Brodus Clay.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Really enjoyed his segment on SD tonight, I always liked Curtis and it should be interesting seeing this character play out


----------



## John_101 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



x78 said:


> Anyone else think Fandango was debuting on Raw last night when Epico & Primo's music hit?


yeah i thought so too because both fandango's promo music and epico and primo's theme sound almost alike.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

backstage segment boring... the same lameness as he was on nxt


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Most homophobes are secretly gay. However, most arachnophobes are not secretly spiders.

Fandango is simply a vessel for Curtis' "creepy" gimmick. Remember when Goldust debuted and Vince would always label him as "bizzare"? Same thing applies here. I'm digging the creativity. Creepy Johnny Curtis was missing something to define his character and this works just fine.


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

It's awkward as hell but I love it.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

if my friends walked in on me watching that Fandango promo with Striker i'd have no defense... wrestling is for guys who like to watch half naked men in tights


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

It made me laugh and it didn't offend me, for what it's worth.

I'll give it another week.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Think he went on too long with the segment, went from mildly amusing when he corrected Striker to just plain annoying, hope he has more than just pronouncing his name.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

He is the best and everyone else needs to leave tbh. Make room for Fannnn-dannnn-goooo.

If anyone watches Parks and Recreation, I was trying to think of who he reminds me of, and it's Jeanralphio. He has the same douchey air to him.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Breath in with your A's, like you just had the greatest orgasm in your life and you cannot catch your breath.

FAHN DAHN GOOOHHH


----------



## jtyrone (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

it was a pretty brief intro, especially after all that hype. still not impressed.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

It's like people forget Disco Inferno existed or something. Dude might not be a main eventer but he's not going anywhere. He'll be fine & the gimmick will be fine. Not every character has to be a main event dominant heel like Triple H in 2000.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*



Freeloader said:


> I hope he acts like a perverted grabass like Lawler. About the only way to make him interesting. Have him sneak cameras into the showers while Kaitlyn is in there and blackmail her with the footage. Make him _really_ creep on her, mistreat her, and let it last like 2-3 weeks. Then let Rhodes just go to town on the fucking guy for like 45 minutes with a steel chair backstage = instant face. If you do it right to the point fans at ringside are all "Man even *I* want to kick this guy's ass now!" then they'll certainly cheer the guy who finally does do it.


I really do like this idea. I really do.

It would definitely get Cody over. At the expense of Fandontgo. Possibly. I'm being an ass, Curtis is an alright wrestler, with some good mic ability.

Problem is, this gimmick does look it's gonna be so limited to what it can do, it might as well just be for those terms.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*



Freeloader said:


> I hope he acts like a perverted grabass like Lawler. About the only way to make him interesting. Have him sneak cameras into the showers while Kaitlyn is in there and blackmail her with the footage. Make him _really_ creep on her, mistreat her, and let it last like 2-3 weeks. Then let Rhodes just go to town on the fucking guy for like 45 minutes with a steel chair backstage = instant face. If you do it right to the point fans at ringside are all "Man even *I* want to kick this guy's ass now!" then they'll certainly cheer the guy who finally does do it.


:lol 

I don't wanna see Cody job to that clown. He should stay a heel until he retires.


----------



## Jams (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*



HEELKris said:


> :lol
> 
> I don't wanna see Cody job to that clown. He should stay a heel until he retires.


Okay "heelkris"

Lmfao.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

I just can't believe they built this shit up for so long just for a fucking ball room dancing gimmick. Instead of bringing up Bray Wyatt who has been ready for ages in development and giving him all the vignette's and weeks of build up they give it to Curtis with this dancing crap. I don't have that much of a problem with Curtis but this gimmick didn't deserve so much build with all the vignette's for weeks and weeks.

He's gonna end up just like Brodus, he'll be relevant for the first month or so then he'll dwindle down into a comedy jobber that no one takes serious, that is if anyone takes him serious in the first place. Ohno or Wyatt deserved the call up way more than him at least they're most likely gonna be major players for the company down the line, Curtis isn't gonna be anything but a jobber.

How long has Curtis been with WWE now? 6 years? and he's just now being called up lol i mean 6 years and he's jsut now getting on tv with some kind of push. First he got a stupid play on words gimmick that was basically taking idea's from Ryder's show on youtbe that went no where only to get squashed when finally debuting in the ring. Now he's a ballroom dancer, i dunnno theres no hope for this guy.


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

i think he's character wont last more than 6 months


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



greendayedgehead said:


> He is the best and everyone else needs to leave tbh. Make room for Fannnn-dannnn-goooo.
> 
> If anyone watches Parks and Recreation, I was trying to think of who he reminds me of, and it's Jeanralphio. He has the same douchey air to him.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

good promo


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I was hoping WWE was going to give him a Scott Hastings or Strictly Ballroom gimmick. I would have a field day with that.


----------



## Takyon Death Yon (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I'm being reminded of Val Venis


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Fan..Dan..Go..Away


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*



Situation said:


> *FAN - DAN - RATINGZ - GO - DOWN *


Fixed


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

He needs to have an "I Quit" match and lose on the next SmackDown.


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Just watched Triple H's first ever promo on wwe.com, LOL. Worse than Fandango's.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



A PG Attitude said:


> if my friends walked in on me watching that Fandango promo with Striker i'd have no defense... wrestling is for guys who like to watch half naked men in tights


Yeah, friends sure can be assholes.

This guy is Vince's complete Package though. Package.


----------



## CMPunkFan18 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



greendayedgehead said:


> He is the best and everyone else needs to leave tbh. Make room for Fannnn-dannnn-goooo.
> 
> If anyone watches Parks and Recreation, I was trying to think of who he reminds me of, and it's Jeanralphio. He has the same douchey air to him.


OMG Yes!! Thats who he reminded me of. I was thinking it was someone from a TV show but couldnt think of who. If they have his character be more like that he will be awesome.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

i'm a johnny curtis fan, hope this gimmick does well


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I like Johnny Curtis and I been a fan of Fandango ever since the first promo that hit.

Can't wait to see him officially debut


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Fandango set to debut on 2-26 (this Smackdown)*

He looked silly to me, the ppl in the crowd next to me were laughing their ass of cause he was such a goof. He is will b gone by year end don't see a future for him.


----------



## SophieK92 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I liked him. He was creepy and I wanna see what his deal is.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

In that short promo he oozed more charisma that most of the WWE roster!


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



Heavenly Invader said:


> In that short promo he oozed more charisma that most of the WWE roster!


agree


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I can't see him being a main eventer under this gimmick, but it is somewhat interesting.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



Heavenly Invader said:


> In that short promo he oozed more charisma that most of the WWE roster!


Well he oozed something but it sure wasn't charisma. Can't see this gimmick lasting more then a year, wonder if they'll just dump him when this fails because how long has he been there and pretty much done nothing?


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



The Rawk said:


> I can't see him being a main eventer under this gimmick, but it is somewhat interesting.


Not every guy needs to be a main eventer to be successful.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



KuritaDavion said:


> Well he oozed something but it sure wasn't charisma. Can't see this gimmick lasting more then a year, wonder if they'll just dump him when this fails because how long has he been there and pretty much done nothing?


The same can be said for a lot of the guys on the roster. For whatever reason they snubbed him but now he's finally getting his chance to shine and DANCE! 8*D


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I like the GO part. Now if he would just fuckin' go and be done with it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

You can tell he's comfortable on the mic, but not feeling this homeless man's Rick Martel

I'll give it a little more time, but I'm leery after Brodus Clay.


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Faaaahhhhn Dahhhnggoh


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*FAN-SCREWED-O.*

Cheesey title, whatever though.

WWE is screwing this guy. Really, really bad. Alright, so you give Curtis a weird gimmick like that. Alright, whatever.

You delay his appeareance on RAW. Alright. Get some tension. You show him.. and you still make him wait to get in the ring. People aren't going to be interested. Hell, people already didn't care.

This guy is going to have a serious hard time getting over.


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: FAN-SCREWED-O.*



J2D said:


> Cheesey title, whatever though.
> 
> WWE is screwing this guy. Really, really bad. Alright, so you give Curtis a weird gimmick like that. Alright, whatever.
> 
> ...


say it with me.... Faaaahhhhn Dahhhnggoh


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

It was funny, but the gimmick won't make him a serious character.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

faaaaaaaaanndddaaaaaaaaaaaaannnggoooooooooooooooooooooo.

mygoodness the amount of times were gonna type this...


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

he needs to work on staying in character, when he started talking to Justin Roberts he kinda drifted into "generic FCW wrestler voice" instead of putting on his Fandango voice.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

the new generations goldust


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

I love Fandango already, and he hasn't even wrestled yet.. #nohomo


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

You mean this Fandango?


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

I like it [no ****]


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Dude is already a joke


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

-Taker is BACK.
-Rick Flair made an appearance..
-NAO did as well.
-Taker is about to have a match...
-Cena/Rock had a promo so it's time to critique it until next week..
-Punk hasn't been given enough attention... so blame it dwayne...


^^^
I think that's how it goes on the 'Give a Fuck ' Scale..


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*



imthemountie said:


> I like it [no ****]


I just did it in front on my mirror. I put some gel in my haie and put on my skinny jeans and a white shirt and said .... faaaaah daaaahng goooh


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

People will probably talk about him more once he wrestles a match or two.

Until then, barely anyone will care, and rightfully so.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnndddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

thats how he wants us to say it not like this:
fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*



wrasslinsreal said:


> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnndddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> thats how he wants us to say it not like this:
> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggoooooooooooooooooooooo


E for effort on trying to be funny.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

He has people talking, he's a interesting character with an actual slow build behind his debut. I enjoy him even though he hasn't done anything.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

He's a goofy dancer. Don't we have a tag team of that already?


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

A character that supposedly is a dancer but screams gay (not that there's anything wrong with that). They destroyed Johnny Curtis before he even did a thing.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

He got pretty big heat and without wrestling a second

I'd say he's off to a decent start


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

He could be Clay & Tensai's Rico


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

I was entertained by his segment. Probably wouldn't have been if he just showed up as Johnny Curtis.


----------



## s210 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

From the looks of it, it looks like his gimmick is to never actually debut...


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

I'm already bored of this guy and I haven't see anything from him.

Keep teasing yo


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Tonight was the first time I've seen Fandango and I can already tell I'm going to hate it. They should've just kept him in the creep gimmick and let him grow into that. Where do you go as a ballroom dancer? There's no upward potential with that character and he'll inevitably have to start from scratch with a new gimmick. Good luck not having the crowd chant Fandango for the rest of your career.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Justin Roberts seemed to be saying his name right  Im not sure whats going on with him but I havent completely lost interest, yet. His first run was non existent so who knows...what if his gimmick is to have vignettes/promos which last for months as a certain character, have a match, get buried, and rinse and repeat? :troll


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I get what Curtis is doing, and it could be brilliant. This will be an easy character for him to drop, and I say this because he will be pissed that no one can pronounce his name. His mic work was great, and I found myself laughing. I'm glad he got to shine on old school Raw because his gimmick is vintage wrestling. I was wrong about him, and I will gladly admit that.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

He will not get over with this gimmick. And as previously said he will never shake it because of how stupid it is. Did they want him to fail?


----------



## WrestlingSteve64 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

I enjoyed Johnny Curtis. This Fandango shit is just annoying and pathetic. 

Congrats WWE on achieving Worst Gimmick of the Year and its only March...


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

I dont know what to say about a guy that just only comes out and say "FAAAAAAAAANDAAAAANGGGGOOOOOOO".


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

His debut last night was...interesting. It seems a strange time to debut him since there's barely any time for him to get in a feud for 'mania. They should have waited until after.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

What a stupid thread. Fandango is obviously a heel. And the reason why no one is talking about him, is because no one cares about him. Fandango sucks, jobber 4 life, deal with it.


----------



## My Pet Pikachu (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Should feud with Brodus/Tensai.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

I actually quite liked it. Curtis looks as if he might integrate his creeper gimmick into it which is fine by me. 

Might be similar to Sandow in the sense that he might be slightly insane.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

His Gimmick is already old for me. And he hasnt even debuted.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Thi guy actually pisses me off his whole gimmick with saying his name actually makes me turn off the tv


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

So far, I'm a little dissapointed. I saw a lot of "Creepy" Johnny Curtis on NXT and it was fucking hilarious/awesome. So far, this just reeks of some hack writer giving him scripts.. still, the delivery is good. If they let him loose a little, he will be a top class heel


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

I'm not so sure even he is comfortable with his new gimmick. I can dig it thou, I guess.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

I'm digging this gimmick. I hope he beats down Clay and Tensai for his debut match. A monster heel who dances... sounds like an Attitude era gimmick.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

The segment didn't go down too well with the crowd, but I'll reserve judgement until I see him in action. I do love Curtis.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*



HEELKris said:


> What a stupid thread. Fandango is obviously a heel. And the reason why no one is talking about him, is because no one cares about him. *Fandango sucks, jobber 4 life*, deal with it.


Says the Jack Swagger fan. lol. And by the way, Fandango got more heat than Swagger.



JAROTO said:


> You mean this Fandango?


I always thought about the website that sells movie tickets.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Has potential.

But it will not work, because the crowd will take to long to respond. And by then ol genetic jackhammer himself will pull the plug on it.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

This Thread is crap!

Everybody know that he *Sucks* and that he is going to be heel and an midcarder..

But i don't care because, he* sucks*


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

I think he's going to be awesome.

He's taken that creepy, psycho-sexual gimmick and applied it perfectly to this Fandango character. Kinda reminds me of Vega from Street Fighter.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Absolute abortion of a gimmick, he'll be forgotten about in a few months. The only thing entertaining about this character is Jerry Lawler saying his name.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*



punx06 said:


> Absolute abortion of a gimmick, he'll be forgotten about in a few months. The only thing entertaining about this character is Jerry Lawler saying his name.


Ironically enough, Jerry getting all excited about Fandango makes him seem more of a big deal than the endless vignettes did. Sort of a 'Cole and Bryan' in reverse.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Did he debut last night? i ragequit watching that awful episode of raw, but im curious now.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Curtis is good but I hope they don't rely on this shtick for too long. I'm already a little tired of it. It's shallow and annoying, but not in a good way. It's needs to be fleshed out within a couple of weeks/months.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Because he looks like a ******, talks like a ******, acts like a ****** and is a total fucking embarrassment.


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

anybody knows who's that hot dancer that entered first?? i like her


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*



Nimbus said:


> Did he debut last night? i ragequit watching that awful episode of raw, but im curious now.


Go find out for yourself.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Because it's Johnny Curtis with a stupid gimmick... he also "refuses" to perform until his name is pronounced correctly. What exactly is there to talk about? It's just to capitalise on shows like Dancing with the Stars, anyway - maybe it's a rib on Jericho too... who knows? If Jericho and Fandango don't feud, I'll be surprised, and you just know they'll have a dance-off somewhere down the line.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

I actually enjoyed the shit out of his segment and thought it was one of the brighter parts of Raw.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Keep getting it wrong. Someone say FandanGOAT already so we can get on with our lives.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

I am! Love that guy.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

FandanGOAT.

I like curtis and the gimmick, it could be great. If he really plays up to being a stud + ladies man there'd be such good reaction, all the playas playa hatin while the girls panties droppin


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*



HEELKris said:


> He fucking sucks. His retarded promos are pissing me off.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fun...Dun.. Go... should be changed to: He.... Must... Go!!!....


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Maybe because he's a twerp?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

*Fandango already has more heel heat than Wade Barrett without having wrestled a match.*


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

The character had some potential if he had a mannequin that used on his intro to dance and that he could use also as weapon instead of a real life girl.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

There are plenty of people talking about Fandango in the smackdown section.



LadyCroft said:


> *Fandango already has more heel heat than Wade Barrett without having wrestled a match.*


Yeah, pretty _fan_*tas*tic-ic-ic-ic.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

*Such a lame gimmick, the only thing I could think whilst watching it was "I wonder which wrestler will nail his valet first"*


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

stripper character would be great for him...


----------



## Pwnisher248 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I'll admit that I kind of chuckled during Raw when he was correcting Justin Roberts on how to say his name. However, I wish they'd stop doing this tired old "I'm not debuting this week for [insert petty reason here]" shtick for every single heel that debuts nowadays. It's especially jarring when they do it for wrestlers that the majority of the fans aren't likely to care about, like Fandango.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*



Rawbar said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Fun...Dun.. Go... should be changed to: He.... Must... Go!!!....


That was horrible. 1/10 must try harder


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



The Enforcer said:


> Tonight was the first time I've seen Fandango and I can already tell I'm going to hate it. They should've just kept him in the creep gimmick and let him grow into that. Where do you go as a ballroom dancer? There's no upward potential with that character and he'll inevitably have to start from scratch with a new gimmick. Good luck not having the crowd chant Fandango for the rest of your career.


Creative can't and won't take this character anywhere. It's way too one dimensional and the crowd didn't care at all on Raw last night. Curtis always gets stuck with gimmicks that he can't do anything with. He went from repeating tired one liners weekly like crying over spilled milk, to being creepy, to being a parody on Dancing with the Stars. The problem is he didn't get over and won't get over with any of these characters.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



Fenice said:


> He will not get over with this gimmick. And as previously said he will never shake it because of how stupid it is. Did they want him to fail?


It's not really unshakeable..see Hunter Hearst Helmsley. I can already see him breaking away from this gimmick because of the way he talks. Can't really explain it...it's like, his entire attitude seems like its meant to transition into something else


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I don't think it's that bad of a gimmick, Curtis is just doing the best with what he is given. The segment on Raw with Justin Roberts did make me laugh, but I'm struggling to tell if he is a pretty weak Heel or an arrogant face?


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Quote:
Originally Posted by Rawbar 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fun...Dun.. Go... should be changed to: He.... Must... Go!!!.... 

FluxCapacitor: "That was horrible. 1/10 must try harder"





Really? Really?! REALLY ?!?!?!?!?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

You quote people funny, Raw. :hummels


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

He's going to be gone in 3 months


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

We cheered the fuck out of Lillian for saying his name so hot-ly. :mark: That isn't a word but I don't care, she said it in a sexy way. :mark:

I pray they don't edit out her semi-pop, though.


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

There isn't a whole lot to say about him atm. I liked him as a creepy stalker. He was hilarious and easliy could have been a midcard talent. Maybe it's just me but a feud with Orton sounded obvious (creepy stalker vs creepy stalker). But they decided to repackage him. The gimmick alone gets him heat. It's about as welcomed as a group of male cheerleaders. Hopefully, this godawful gimmick doesn't ruin his career like others. But who knows? This could be huge and we're making a fuss over nothing. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



Taker2theMoon said:


> You quote people funny, Raw. :hummels


--------------------------------------------------------------------

Yeah, I kinda goofed on that one; but my heart was in the right place.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*



LadyCroft said:


> *Fandango already has more heel heat than Wade Barrett without having wrestled a match.*


I don't know. To me it seemed like the crowd basically ignored him. I didn't notice any heat on the guy at all.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

His gimmick is crap?
His promos are boring?
His matches will probably be boring?

Take your pick.


----------



## whuddevah (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*



Mr. Ziggles said:


> Obviously heel, obviously midcard.


You gotta admit, he would be one hell of an annoying world champ, though


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Who's Fandango?

It's _Faaaan_ ----- _daaaan_ ----- _goooo_


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*



BULLY said:


> Because he looks like a ******, talks like a ******, acts like a ****** and is a total fucking embarrassment.


That's a mean thing to say... -_-

Don't hate because he has more swag in his pinky than your favorite wrestlers. :cool2


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*



BULLY said:


> Because he looks like a ******, talks like a ******, acts like a ****** and is a total fucking embarrassment.


I get a feeling you dont like homosexuals.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Because he is a failure before he has even started


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Because he doesn't put enough emphasis in saying his own name.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Do we need ANOTHER dancing wrestler?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Check my damn thread in the SmackDown section lol


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

Faaaaaaandaaaaaaango made me laugh hard on Raw. His appearance was so absurd and stupid that it kind of ruled. Faaaaaaandaaaaaaango.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

I won't judge Fandango until I see him in the ring.


----------



## BbileMane (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Fuckin hate this guy so far.. Like are we supposed to be chomping at the bit to see him wrestle bc they've been teasing him forever. Hopefully he's decent in ring with a cool moveset otherwise bury his ass :cuss:


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

his gonna job in superstars before summerslam.


----------



## daman2 (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I dont give a crap about fandumbo but that lady is smoking hot


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Yeahi I feel the same
Ive asked about her in the forum no one seems to knows who is she


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I like how When He said "you almost got to see the debut of.." then a random fan in the crowd yelled out JOHNNY CURTIS!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



WWEfan4eva said:


> He's going to be gone in 3 months


how so?

johnny curtis has been with the wwe since 2006 so someone in the higher ups must see something in him that they like


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I wish he would have kept his Johnny Curtis pun and wordplay obsessed Riddler gimmick.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I like the gimmick. It would probably work better with someone else with actual charisma. Make em' a hardcore style wrestler: Fandango, the Dancer of Death!


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Maybe either Mark Henry or Ryback should grab him and head slam him into the canvas; that *might* knock some sense into him<g.>


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I like the gimmick. It would probably work better with someone else with actual charisma. Make em' a hardcore style wrestler: Fandango, the Dancer of Death!


Making him super hardcore would be a nice step.


----------



## ted316 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Still hoping this is a reversal on the Brodus Clay gimmick and he acts all fancy dancer and actually he's just pretending to be a complete waste of time. He will actually be a bad-ass martial artist who is gonna hit people with kendo sticks or something like that


----------



## JohnTheRevelator (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Gayest gimmick since Chris Masters.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Shit gimmick.


----------



## MrsFoley'sBabyBoy (Oct 3, 2012)

His in ring skills are pretty good! Saw him wrestle at a house show, and his fighting mixed with some fancy dance moves was pretty entertaining.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Likin it so far [no ****]


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I know this question has been asked a lot, but how can he be Gay if he dances with a woman? I would have liked to see him be escorted to the ring by a man, whom he can also dance with.

Another thing: Is Lilian Garcia homophobic? Does she not like gay people? I mean, does she have a problem with men who actually like other men? It just seems like it, because she couldn't pronounce his name correctly.


----------



## cenafans=retarded (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

*** DANGO

This gimmick is going to fail and he'll join fat ass brodus like a dancing fool by june

This guy isn't even worthy enough for the european title


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Johnny Curtis is horrible, absolutely horrible.


----------



## Pinero21 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

No no noooo...... You got to let the A's breathe. Let them flow with your body....... "FUN...DUN...GO

I swear I died first time I heard it


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I honestly couldn't care less about this guy.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

they are putting way to much effort for a guy who will have a career like Brayden Walker


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

He's just going to be another Disco Inferno. There's nothing wrong with that. Disco was always over. People knew him his whole career. He didn't have to be a main eventer or world title holder to have a successful pro-wrestling career. The same can go for Fandango. People have ADD nowadays & can't wait for shit. It's been literally, what, two shows so far? And no one really watching Smackdown anyway. So he came out on RAW, said the announcer can't say his name right & left. That's old school cheap heat. What's the fucking problem?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Lame gimmick, perhaps his in ring talents might be better than his mic skills. Not likely. Plus that entrace music is such a mood killer!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Am i the only one who is kinda reminded of Golddust when Fandango emphasizes his name on tv? :lmao


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Maybe the Powers That Be should team him up with Damian Sandow? Imagine *that* pairing. Or, even better, just have every announcer screw up his name, so that he **never!!** comes to the ring.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I'd laugh if he held OFF his ring debut for a few more months


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Teddy Long trying to say his name made me laugh pretty hard for some reason.

I hope next week he does the same "I won't debut until you get my name right" schtick and right as he is about to leave and his music hits, it's suddenly interrupted by.....

*You know it's the macmilitant* "Wait, wait just a Fahn-dang-o minute playa...."


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

he'll be a certified jobber in months to come


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

He'll get over huge as a heel, win the US or IC title, slowly ditch the gimmick for something more subtle and then become a legitimate main eventer for years to come.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



Tony Tornado said:


> He'll get over huge as a heel, win the US or IC title, creative will make him slowly ditch the gimmick then turn him face, make him smile his way down to the ring and the guy becomes a legitimate jobber for years to come.


Fixed! lol

But this is how it usually goes in the WWE. Those Hollywood Idiots don't even know how to create new superstars.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

wtf 2 fun dan goo promos and one appearence in smackdown. this company has no clue.


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I am ashamed to say that I like his Gimmick. 

Don't know why, but it's just different. Yes we already have a dancing hippo, however, ball room dancing.. Who would imagine this to happen within a wrestling show. 

Hopefully the creators do well maintaining this. It certainly is no simple gimmick to play in a wrestling show.


----------



## Chew123. (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

i fuckin hate him, looks like such a fail gimmick..he wont last.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Does anyone know what his finisher is going to be?


----------



## Fandango716 (Mar 11, 2013)

*New here...*

I've been a Wrestling fan since I can remember but just recently started watching WWE again. I want to let everyone know here that my dude Fandango will become the WWE Champion soon... 

Just watch


----------



## That's Amore (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: New here...*

Fandango sucks.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello.

Sent from my LG-P700 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## JasonCage (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: New here...*

hi boo boo.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



CripplerXFace said:


> Does anyone know what his finisher is going to be?


Johnny Curtis used a falcon arrow when he was on NXT but on house shows as Fandango he used the super generic reverse STO. I hope he doesn't use that, even more so now that Bray Wyatt does it and better than everyone else I've seen, to be honest.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: New here...*

Fandangooo will be off the TV by summer


----------



## Fandango716 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: New here...*

He'll be the Champion by summer you mean...


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: New here...*

Not even going to dignify with a real response.


----------



## Fandango716 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: New here...*



Ever Wolf said:


> Not even going to dignify with a real response.


Sure... his gimmick is a bit out there and is comparable to Val Venis... but the WWE needs something different. He has the size to wrestle with the big guys.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: New here...*


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: New here...*

Sounds promising. The way the crowd was dead silent during his promo on Raw really exemplified this guy's potential.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: New here...*

With that sort of first post, you'll fight right in.


----------



## Fandango716 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: New here...*



NO! said:


> Sounds promising. The way the crowd was dead silent during his promo on Raw really exemplified this guy's potential.


What do you mean?

youtube.com/watch?v=e0z2Z5bNnLk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: New here...*

hey...uhh fandango sells movie tixx.


----------



## HotRhymez (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: New here...*

Fandango sucks.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: New here...*

The only thing that worries me is that there is a possibility of there being 716 other Fandango's on this forum.


----------



## Fandango716 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: New here...*



Clobberin' said:


> The only thing that worries me is that there is a possibility of there being 716 other Fandango's on this forum.


Haha... just me. But I'm here to stay!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New here...*

He's done fuck all and you think he's going to be WWE Champion soon? unk2
In addition, his gimmick sucks.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: New here...*

Come on people he's going to be main eventing wrestlemania next year, you know it..... *GULP*


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: New here...*

YAH! Out with the old, in with the new. FAAAANDAAAAANGOOOOOOO.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: New here...*



Fandango716 said:


> Haha... just me. But I'm here to stay!


Then welcome to Smarksville. unk4


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: New here...*



rikers10 said:


> Come on people he's going to be main eventing wrestlemania next year, you know it..... *GULP*


Hate to go all Miz on you, but Really? :miz


----------



## Lex Express 12 (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: New here...*

This.is.hysterical.

That being said, 

welcome to the board


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: New here...*

Fandango is an absolute joke, he'll be jobbed out like Tensai was.


----------



## RScannix (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*



gothmog 3rd said:


> I too dislike fandango, but it's just heel heat. He annoys me by being a gay little dick that deserves to get his ass handed to him.


It's X-Pac heat, and I say he gets three months, tops.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: New here...*

Aint had this much interest in someone I cared nothing about, before, since,*WE...THE PEOPLE*! :kobe7

Fan...Dan...Gooooooooooooooo! :


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

solid mid carder


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

faaahhhhn Dahhhngooohhh


----------



## WWERevolution (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

hmmm i dont know maybe because he hasnt had an official wwe match yet...


----------



## Dirtiest Player (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

edit: wrong thread


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

troll alert.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Why is No One Talking About Fandango?*

The only problem with this is Fandango being associated with jobbers like Tensai and Brodus Clay.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Dude's going to crash and burn. I give it two months.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

His intro with the dancing girl is so bad it's good imo xD, but his voice is really annoying.


----------



## Ricardo Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Feed Fun....Dun....Goooooo to this guy:ryback


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I'm tired of him already. I don't want to see some bitch cry about people not pronouncing his name right. "wah wah I won't wrestler you 'cause you won't say my name like a total nerd like I do".

You'd think if he really cared about that, he'd beat people's asses for getting it wrong rather than cry about it like a punk.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I think he may try to steal Naomi.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Still not sure if his heat is actual heat or gtfo heat, similar to Vickie.


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star*

I don't think i've seen someone get this much "hype" before debuting in a long time. The only ones I can think of are ADR, Tensai and Brodus and they've all been sucessful in one way or the other. Something about Fandango makes me want to see more of him.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going TO Be A Huge Star?*

On the off chance that Johnny Curtis ever becomes a huge star, its going to be LONG after he moves on from this comedy jobber gimmick.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going TO Be A Huge Star?*

He'll just be another Rico..


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going TO Be A Huge Star?*

That's the trick, the more he robs the fans of him not wrestling, the more they want to see him wrestle. I think they got some plans for Fandango and want people to pay attention to his character. His slowly getting over and his FAN-DAN--GO is going to stick and only help him.


----------



## CrippleThreat (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going TO Be A Huge Star?*

I don't know if "huge star" is the right phrasing, but I think he has some potential. I like Curtis a lot. His "Let's get weird" gimmick was fun and I wish they would have run with it more. This gimmick isn't going to be a World champion, but it gets his foot in the door.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going TO Be A Huge Star?*

A gimmick like that wont really take him far career wise in wrestling. He can probably go far in other entertainment ventures, idk what kind tho.. usually top dog off wwe is a face, and somebody everybody likes. If he by chance lets say he would be main wwe champ nobody will take wwe serious. Cmon a pretty boy salsa dancer would draw heat from fans, and not the cm punk heat he does as a heel.. more like im switching to tna kind of heat.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going TO Be A Huge Star?*

With that gimmick? Hell no.

With a new gimmick? Unlikely, but an outside chance.

Most likely story is WWE will bury him eventually.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going TO Be A Huge Star?*

The fact that Curtis was on NXT for YEARS tells you everything you need to know about him. If they cared about him, they would've found something for him a long, long time ago. 

This gimmick has opening match written all over it. You can't make this character a star, it's like Brodus Clay.


----------



## tizzle (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going TO Be A Huge Star?*

I don't think he's going to be a huge star, but he can definitely be a great gimmick. The way he talks reminds me of Val Venis, especially flirting with Naomi on Monday. Gotta admit he is entertaining and makes me laugh, I hope WWE will let him be/stay that vain, cocky guy, telling everyboy how ugly they are and hitting on the girls :-D HELLO LADIES !


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

and look at how Brodus and Tensai have become huge ultra-stars right? TBH I don't know why Fandango is so upset about someone saying his name wrong. Guess the guy just has a chip on his shoulder. Oh well, no use crying over spilt milk.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going TO Be A Huge Star?*

He isn't going to make it big at all


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Huge star potential = Ambrose, Reigns, Rollins, Cesaro, Sandow, Ryback

I would consider it safe to say Fandango's ceiling is that of a solid mid-carder akin to Goldust. If thats what the OP meant by "huge star" than okay, but when I think of a huge star I automatically think main eventer.


----------



## Doug Simpson (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going TO Be A Huge Star?*

You said it wrong. You need to let the 'A' breathe.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going TO Be A Huge Star?*

He talks like Val Venis, he's trying to sound like exotic but sounds dumb.


----------



## ArcaneGlory (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going TO Be A Huge Star?*

If you mean huge as in main eventer, I don't think there's a chance in hell. He won't get past Tensai/Brodus Clay mid-card level. I like the guy and his gimmick but I just don't see it happening for him.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going TO Be A Huge Star?*

You're probably the only one yeah


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going TO Be A Huge Star?*

Are you the only one who thinks Fandango will be a huge star?


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going TO Be A Huge Star?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The fact that Curtis was on NXT for YEARS tells you everything you need to know about him. If they cared about him, they would've found something for him a long, long time ago.
> 
> This gimmick has opening match written all over it. You can't make this character a star, it's like Brodus Clay.


Yeah Bray Wyatt is also in NXT, makes him a future jobber I guess. 8*D


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going TO Be A Huge Star?*

I can see him becoming a huge jobber to the stars sure.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going TO Be A Huge Star?*

Not with Fandango he isn´t. Seems like one of those gimmicks that will get old real fast.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going TO Be A Huge Star?*

Curtis may become a huge star but NOT with the Fandango gimmick.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going TO Be A Huge Star?*

Fandango: No

Curtis: Yes


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*










Oh man.. He will never be an great Star.

No Fandango, no Curtis


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

Another Fandango thread..? This calls for another post of this .gif


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

You are the only one. Johnny Curtis sucks and so does that character Fandango. Please god get him off my tv


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

Only if creative gets really creative and totally twist his character.

I mean something like two more weeks of his "won't compete" shit followed by somebody revealing that he either a) has got no freakin idea how to dance, is exposed for that and cracks down as the psychotic creeper craving for attention to start his career and try all sorts of different shit or b) he can actually dance but he "can't wrestle" and they'll pull a Joseph Park on him with stupid segments of him in wrestling training (heelish, utterly fail and cheat all the times or facey, slow progress looking ridiculous and snatching wins by accident)

This could lead to a decent gimmick if pulled correctly, but I highly doubt this to happen, so I'll have to say no, he wopn't make it


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

i think curtis is awesome but this gimmick is just bad lol

also wasn't he like supposed to get a title shot or something? and then he barely even debut. week in and week out all he did was backstage promos lol


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

Yes. Awful gimmick.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

He will be ****** in the jobberland.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

No, there must be a couple of other idiots somewhere else.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

I wouldn't be surprised if they just scrap the whole gimmick altogether and he never debuts.

What's funny is he apparently "agrees" to wrestle at house shows because Justin Roberts or Lilian Garcia apparently get his name right. But throw a TV camera in the mix, NO DICE! :|


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

I COULD see a potential Lawler managing, since he seems to be the only one interested in him. But then again, he will of course remain on commentary, and Fandangoo will job in at least a month...


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

Exactly what Pyro said, if he had this "huge star" written all over him, he wouldn't have spent so many years on NXT. 

Part of me thinks that the person himself could be something but his gimmick is fucking trash.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*



Aaro said:


> I don't think i've seen someone get this much "hype" before debuting in a long time. The only ones I can think of are ADR, Tensai and Brodus and they've all been sucessful in one way or the other. Something about Fandango makes me want to see more of him.


Yes, he will be a jobber ala Heath Slater in a matter of months IMO


----------



## Jams (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*



Aaro said:


> I don't think i've seen someone get this much "hype" before debuting in a long time. The only ones I can think of are *ADR, Tensai and Brodus* and they've all been sucessful in one way or the other. Something about Fandango makes me want to see more of him.


LOL. You proved yourself wrong!

How will Fandango be HUGE? His gimmick is too ridiculous to be a huge star.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

TBH I agree with OP somewhat, this guy (as much as I think he is a douche), he comes across as if he matters. Dare I say it...(oh god), he comes across mic-wise like original Jericho introduction to the WWF. Disagree? watch all of the mic work back, to me, he has that edge Jericho had back then, you hated him, but still kinda respected him.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

Yes, you're the only one who thinks that.

It's a good, heck even great midcard gimmick. But there's no way this guy would be main eventing with it. Just no way. If Val Venis didn't, then he sure as hell can't.


----------



## NeedCoolerName (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*



HankHill_85 said:


> What's funny is he apparently "agrees" to wrestle at house shows because Justin Roberts or Lilian Garcia apparently get his name right. But throw a TV camera in the mix, NO DICE! :|


Come on, we all know the whole "If it didn't happen on TV it didn't happen" routine!


But I have said it before and I will say it now, I am interested in Fandango and think the guy is perfect to help spice up the Mid-Card more. I don't see the guy holding the WWE title or WHC, but I can easily see this guy with the IC belt. This ca be the beginning of them putting effort into the mid-card.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

This guy will be a distant memory soon after mania i imagine.


----------



## wrestlingNerd (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

Typically I listen to what the IWC says and then consider the opposite.



Since everyone hates Fandango, I'd assume he kicks ass.

I actually think he's good (he's funny). Give it a chance and enjoy it. :0


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

The new Val Venis ppl!!


----------



## DevinB333 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

The only thing I see him winning as Fandango is maybe the Tag Team Championship with someone, but nothing more. His character is just too ridiculous for the US or IC championships, not to mention the WWE or WHC.

I haven't seen him wrestle in a while (last time was on NXT before it merged with FCW), so I couldn't state whether I think he'll be a star in the future with a different gimmick.


----------



## CheckMate1337 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*



Aaro said:


> Something about Fandango makes me want to see more of him.


Gay?


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

He was better than what I expected when I watched his promo. I'm fine with him hanging around midcard with the gimmick at least it gives some diversity instead of everyone being a carbon copy CAW from NXT heel or face.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

I don't. The gimmick isn't exciting, and I honestly think it's more turning fans off of him even appearing rather making them want to see him wrestle.

"This ****** again? He doesn't even wrestle and says the same shit every time. Time for a shit break or to check the game"


----------



## fivestar (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*



SinJackal said:


> I don't. The gimmick isn't exciting, and I honestly think it's more turning fans off of him even appearing rather making them want to see him wrestle.
> 
> "This ****** again? He doesn't even wrestle and says the same shit every time. Time for a shit break or to check the game"


Yeah, they do have to be carefull with the "Oh, I'm gonna delay my comeback"-storylines. It's supposed to draw heat but it's also likely to bore people rather soon if nothing ever happens really. (N)


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

He'll be popular in Latin America and Latin Europe because he caters to their effeminate style of dancing.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

He hasn't even had a match and i never want to see him again.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

They would be wise not to give him a debut match at all. The way he speaks is so forced because of the accent and that will limit his mic skills, because he is trying so hard to put on the accent. His segments are terrible and awkward.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I get more Goldust "bizarre" vibes from him than I do Val Venis. He seems to be taking voice lessons from Val but other than that it's as if he just added a layer to his creepy gimmick. Definetley has Vince Mcmahon written all over it. 

I'm willing to bet that rather quickly the buzzword we hear Cole and Lawler repeating regarding Fandango will be, you guessed it, "creepy". Or a synonym.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

Short answer; yes you are.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

This thread,

lol.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

Anyone else hope that if there going to keep drawing Fandango's debut out, at least one time they book Sandow as his opponent. Just so we can hear him explain how is name is actually pronounced.


----------



## Jendo (Aug 17, 2011)

Jmacz said:


> Anyone else hope that if there going to keep drawing Fandango's debut out, at least one time they book Sandow as his opponent. Just so we can hear him explain how is name is actually pronounced.


Lets hope so! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*



Aaro said:


> I don't think i've seen someone get this much "hype" before debuting in a long time. The only ones I can think of are ADR, Tensai and Brodus and they've all been sucessful in one way or the other. Something about Fandango makes me want to see more of him.


*Yes, you probably are the only one. The gimmick is obviously a rib. If it wasn't, they wouldn't be giving him so much TV time in the run up to Mania.*


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

I see him being a good mid carder, even better if he can back up his talk with in ring abilities. I'm giving this guy the benefit of the doubt and wouldn't mind a pre show match where he beats kingston or somebody like that


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

I believe that anything is possible.....Except this, there is no way.

He is fucking hilarious though. they give him shit but Curtis knocks it out of the park EVERY time.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

Not a chance. It's a joke of a buildup, a joke of a character, and a joke of a performer portraying the character. The incorrect name deal has got old very fast, and by the time he actually does 'debut' I doubt many will actually care about it.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

Funny thing is that Fandango is doing very good because he is getting heat from both marks and smarks, which is very difficult nowdays.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*



rbhayek said:


> Short answer; yes you are.



TL;DR


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

what a joke. comes out just for people to say his name right.. and leaves. what a waste. let him wrestle already.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

The only thing interesting about Fandango is the dancing lady shaking her behind. Other than that I don't really care about this crybaby.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I am disappointed in him.

If he really should portray a gay man, then why doesn't he be escorted and dancing with another man? Why all those women escorting male wrestlers? I would really like him dancing with another man. It could also be interesting to see an idea I have had for many many years. A male gay wrestler has the hots for a curtain-one, but he refuses to wrestle him because he doesn't want to hurt him (like Bret Hart wouldn't at first fight his brother Owen Hart). Then if the gay was to be forced to fight his crush, then he would simply lay down for a pin and take a loss, because he doesn't want to fight his "love".


----------



## CarterY2J (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I don't understand all the hate, I really don't. Anyone who has seen his in-ring work as Curtis would know that he's solid in the ring, his style reminded me of Triple H circa the late 90's. 

His gimmick work from NXT: Redemption onwards has been great. Charisma in and out of the ring. Complete confidence in himself, his segments with Maxine and at the commentary booth was flawless. His work thus far as Fandango has been nothing short of decent.

He embodies the gimmick to a tee. The little breaks in character when he drops the accent on purpose are gold. People seem to be getting on his back before giving him a chance. You all beg for the return on the attitude era, this gimmick is straight out of the attitude era.

I hope they do put him in a program with Jericho, the mic work between them and the chemistry would be incredible. Fandango had a young Jericho quality about him. And like it of not, he's been gaining some serious head from audiences. And no, it's not X-Pac heat. I think he'll be a good player for the next few years to come, and if he can break out of the gimmick and shine, he may be able to get himself into the main event picture.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



Zeppex said:


> Still not sure if his heat is actual heat or gtfo heat, similar to Vickie.


Mixture of both.

I thought it was funny how he kinda dropped the fake voice/accent on SmackDown. :lol Kinda amusing. Don't really want him to do that every week, though.


----------



## zzap (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I think the Fandango character has been entertaining thus far, it will be interesting to see when he actually does wrestle. At this rate, his first match could be at Wrestlemania!


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



CarterY2J said:


> I don't understand all the hate, I really don't. Anyone who has seen his in-ring work as Curtis would know that he's solid in the ring, his style reminded me of Triple H circa the late 90's.
> 
> His gimmick work from NXT: Redemption onwards has been great. Charisma in and out of the ring. Complete confidence in himself, his segments with Maxine and at the commentary booth was flawless. His work thus far as Fandango has been nothing short of decent.
> 
> ...


Funny you mention Jericho, I myself was thinking they should do a program, especially since Jericho was on Dancing with the Stars. There's also that hilarious promo with Santino where he was trying to say Santino's name, he could do that with Fandango.

"Wait, I know I can get this right junior, Fundango? Fandungo? Fandangoo? Fandangle? Fondu? Favio? Fun Mango? Fonzerelli? Fanta?"


----------



## PatrickHavoc (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

Fandango is quite possibly one of the best WWE has going right now. I'm a big Johnny Curtis fan, and I'm sure when the WWE told him he was going be a ballroom dancer and have a ridiculous name, he probably rolled his eyes like 'Oh here we go again'.. Truth is this Fandango character is eventually going to turn into Johnny Curtis himself. He's taking taking on a horrible gimmick and making something out of it. He is full of talent and charisma. I mean, even with his name he's taking the worst part of his gimmick and making it the best part.. Being his name... 'Faaandaaaangoooo'.... I honestly loves this guy and honestly if they drag out this out for a year I'd love it... A year and no one can get his name right... This is hilarious. Yeah I'm probably his biggest fan but give it a few months and everyone will be in love with him, Johnny Curtis that is, as this Fandango character will eventually transition into him being himself. 

If people know who Johnny Curtis is, they know that there isn't much difference between the two. They're both creeps and just brilliant.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

I mark for Fandago


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*



VRsick said:


> He hasn't even had a match and i never want to see him again.


Pretty much this. I can't stand the guy. He could be an amazing wrestler, I don't know because I've never seen him in the ring, but the gimmick is so fucking stupid it's completely put me off ever wanting to see him again at all.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

He's easily the best part of Raw and Smackdown. He should be mid card champ by the end of the year! :mark:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Why I am not surprised that Heavenly Invader is a fan of him...

Anyway this ''I won't wrestle until you get my name right'' shit is a lame gimmick that pure GTFO off my TV heat. They're just stalling with him atm because they don't know what do with him with the WrestleMania build happening currently, it was a silly time to debut him. The only thing good about him is that female dancer. Fandanago is a joke comedy gimmick that shouldn't go anywhere, and he absolutely shouldn't face Jericho at Mania. fpalm At the thought of him having a WrestleMania match when he hasn't even had a match on the main roster yet.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Not gonna lie, he was quite funny on SD even though I try to stand his dragged out segments. I guess it's because he was dealing with that train wreck of a superstar, Khali. :lol when he went back to his normal voice for a split second to say "shut up".


----------



## senioramigo (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Fandango is a great character being played by a great worker. If he actually debuts in the next few weeks, he can become a star. I'd love to see him wrestle Jericho at Mania and go over. Talk about instant credibility.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I think that Jericho/Fandango thing was just a rumor. They only have 3 weeks until Mania, I think, and not to mention Jericho has a mid card title match tomorrow (am i right?) so what makes anyone think they're gonna make that work in less than 3 weeks?

They should've debuted him the same way they did with Damien Sandow & Ryback and debut them after Wrestlemania, because no one cares about him right now because it's Mania season.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



Nostalgia said:


> Why I am not surprised that Heavenly Invader is a fan of him...
> 
> Anyway this ''I won't wrestle until you get my name right'' shit is a lame gimmick that pure GTFO off my TV heat. They're just stalling with him atm because they don't know what do with him with the WrestleMania build happening currently, it was a silly time to debut him. The only thing good about him is that female dancer. Fandanago is a joke comedy gimmick that shouldn't go anywhere, and he absolutely shouldn't face Jericho at Mania. fpalm At the thought of him having a WrestleMania match when he hasn't even had a match on the main roster yet.


Fandango has potential. What's he doing is no different from when Dolph Ziggler debuted and was doing segments with him shaking hands and introducing himself. He's gonna be a big deal.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

So when someone gets to pronounce his name as he wants he gonna stop asking for it? it gonna make him look stupid if suddenly he doesn't care anymore about something that made him skip matches, and if he retains this part of his gimmick he gonna wrestle like 8 times per year.


----------



## stekwan (Sep 5, 2012)

*Fandango*

I tried searching any threads about this guy but there is no discussion about him. Is he really that irrelevant that he is not even threat worthy?

Does anyone know anything about this guy in terms of his wrestling skills? Is he a mild card player or another character like "Hurricane" or Zach Ryder?


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Fandango*

He can be a huge heel if used right with the right booking. He should have started feuding with the Fatsaurus, then tapping into the IC/US title scene. Let him hover around the mid card title scene for a couple of years before winning the MITB. Cashing in on an imminently retired Cena would cement his main-event status.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



floyd2386 said:


> Funny you mention Jericho, I myself was thinking they should do a program, especially since Jericho was on Dancing with the Stars. There's also that hilarious promo with Santino where he was trying to say Santino's name, he could do that with Fandango.
> 
> "Wait, I know I can get this right junior, Fundango? Fandungo? Fandangoo? Fandangle? Fondu? Favio? Fun Mango? Fonzerelli? Fanta?"


Well whataya know.......


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Fandango*

Maybe you should search for .. FUNNN....DUNNNNN....GOOOOOO.

If you can't say his name right, you don't deserve to search for him.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango*



KingOfKings said:


> Maybe you should search for .. FUNNN....DUNNNNN....GOOOOOO.
> 
> If you can't say his name right, you don't deserve to search for him.


:lmao Repped.


----------



## WWERevolution (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Fandango*

is a waste of time...


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Fandango*

He'll be good when they ditch te fandango stuff eventually an let him just be himself.


----------



## stekwan (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: Fandango*



WWERevolution said:


> is a waste of time...


Are u referring to fandango? 

If his character is an attempt at trolling then he is successful. How long is he going to back out of matches week after week? Having done that twice is enough，it's not entertaining anymore. 

It is also a little hard to watch as his opponents would not just rush to him and beat his ass as they all watch him leave the ring.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Fandango*

I made the official thread about him, I just typed it as "FUN... DUN... GO" I think, and it's under SmackDown.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

This whole "I'm not gonna wrestle until you get my name right" has gotten stale really fast. It was fine the first time, but now it's just getting repetitive and annoying. I've seen some of Johnny Curtis's creeper gimmick in NXT and it seems he's got some mic skills. I think he could be a solid midcarder if they incorporate shades of that into the Fandango gimmick. It seems like he's gonna be going up against Jericho, so maybe he has a chance to show what he can do in an actual feud.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I hope his in-ring skills & the match he has with Jericho makes up for this "I won't wrestle until you get my name right" stuff.


----------



## lorex (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Fandango*

I think the WWE thinks he is generating heat when fans are really just annoyed. I know I am. I believe the man has potential but the gimmick does not. It kind of remines me of the stuff he was doing when he was laast on NXT. I keep expecting Maxine to come out and slap him.


----------



## RubenMark (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Fandango*

Ask not if Fandango is worthy of a thread.

Ask if this thread is worthy of Fandango.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Anyone actually fans of Faaan...Daaan...Goooo!

I like Curtis, and whilst it's a stupid dance gimmick i actually like him. I think he's doing a great job with what he's got and whilst i would rather see him actually wrestle than waste a bit of time not wrestling because someone cant pronounce his name right, it's beginning to get him some heat. Not just that...The whole over the top production with the curtain and the light in the ring is great and will only further make the casuals boo him IMO.

Khali trying to pronounce his name was one of the legit funny things Khali has done of late. Despite him not being aware he was being taken the piss out of. Swear he said Fuck...Dan...Go.


----------



## cookiemon (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Anyone else trying to pronounce Fann..Daaan..Go.. infront of the screen like i do? LOL


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



cookiemon said:


> Anyone else trying to pronounce Fann..Daaan..Go.. infront of the screen like i do? LOL


I say it at random from time to time, just because it makes me chuckle! a little light-hearted fun can go a long way.

I will admit though, I am highly curious of how they "might" work a dance type style in a match.. if they actually put any effort into it the outcome could look really neat, but odds are they won't and by about the third match the whole gimmick will fade, just like the rest of them latley. :|


----------



## Jendo (Aug 17, 2011)

RubenMark said:


> Ask not if Fandango is worthy of a thread.
> 
> Ask if this thread is worthy of Fandango.


Love it!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Fandango*

Ph'nglui Mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl FHTAAAAAGN DHAAAAAAANG G'OOOOO!

Hide yo kids, hide yo wife, Fandango is gonna catch 'em with his tentacles :lmao


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Fandango*

If Ryback is Goldberg, then Fandango is Rico.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



SOSheamus said:


> Anyone actually fans of Faaan...Daaan...Goooo!
> 
> I like Curtis, and whilst it's a stupid dance gimmick i actually like him. I think he's doing a great job with what he's got and whilst i would rather see him actually wrestle than waste a bit of time not wrestling because someone cant pronounce his name right, it's beginning to get him some heat. Not just that...The whole over the top production with the curtain and the light in the ring is great and will only further make the casuals boo him IMO.
> 
> Khali trying to pronounce his name was one of the legit funny things Khali has done of late. Despite him not being aware he was being taken the piss out of. Swear he said Fuck...Dan...Go.


I actually am a fan, he's the kind of character I was hoping he would be so far, to a tee as a matter of fact. I've said before how I hope he's like a cross between Disco Inferno, Goldust and The Artist Formerly Known As Prince Iaukea (or for those who are unfamiliar with this guy, just think Prince.)

The Khali segments had me laughing my ass off, I need to see if he did say fuck lol.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



cookiemon said:


> Anyone else trying to pronounce Fann..Daaan..Go.. infront of the screen like i do? LOL


I do, :lmao.

I'm becoming a fan of him, Curtis plays the gimmick to perfection.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Next RAW, Fandango should crash a Cena promo.


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Not gonna lie, Fandago is growing on me. Plus that entrance was totally epic. I think he has the potential for nuclear heat.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Fandango*



RubenMark said:


> Ask not if Fandango is worthy of a thread.
> 
> Ask if this thread is worthy of Fandango.


You know.. since the op couldn't even pronouce his name right, I don't think this thread is worthy of Faandaaango..
Didn't even try to say the As let alone breath them! :no:





(and for those who can't tell, that was not being serious..)​


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



Stooge22 said:


> Not gonna lie, Fandago is growing on me. Plus that entrance was totally epic. I think he has the potential for nuclear heat.


Same. Johnny's so charismatic in this gimmick. I could see the promos between him and Jericho even funnier/obnoxious than what they did last night.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

*I really hate to admit it but he's growing on me too. The gimmick is pure crap but he's really making it work and fair play to him. This could be his Dusty Rhodes moment, over-coming a poor gimmick and getting it over.*


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I was totally against a match between him and Jericho, but I have to admit that segment was great last night. Especially Jericho's "Fan-B-I-N-G-O and Bingo was his name-o".


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

When Curtis talks, his character voice sounds a bit like Val Venis......but much crappier.



I don't know what to make of this Fandango character. 

But please stop putting the Not-So-Great Khali on my TV screen....


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

He is very natural on the mic. Looks good too (no ****, just fits his character really well).


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

For some stupid reason.......... Im starting to like this guy. Entrance was good and I thought he would debut on this raw.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I dislike him even more, the highlight of him so far was Cole commenting that his logo silhouette looked like a lite brite. I seriously laughed on that one.


----------



## ericksonnat (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I hate that he hasn't wrestled yet, but I think he is hilarious. Jericho vs. Fandango in a "best light show match" at WM?


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Love the gimmick more and more every week. The guy will end up getting nuclear heat if he keeps going like this. He's playing the perfect heel!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

My girlfriend said he's a ****** not because just because he looks gay but because he's ******. -_____-

He's still the best thing on Raw though! :jay2


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

This is exactly what is wrong with the business today. Quotes like "I love fandango" "I am starting to like curtis" "Fandango is great".

The guy has not wrestled on wwe tv yet. So on that basis you cannot judge him but yet people love him already. You are the same morons who made dr shelby more over than half the roster who work week in and week out in the ring. A guy who is basically a soap star character became more popular than the wrestlers because of moronic "wrestling" fans. Yet people who sacrafice their lives like cena every day and every night get boo'd.

The funny thing is people are saying he is getting major heat from the fans for not wrestling. ERRRRRR nobody gives a shit if he wrestles or not they are just pissed he is wasting their fucking time with his stupid boring nonsence he speaks. There is a difference between boo'ing because you just honestly don't give a shit about something and want them off and boo'ing as you are part of the show.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



bboy said:


> This is exactly what is wrong with the business today. Quotes like "I love fandango" "I am starting to like curtis" "Fandango is great".
> 
> The guy has not wrestled on wwe tv yet. So on that basis you cannot judge him but yet people love him already. You are the same morons who made dr shelby more over than half the roster who work week in and week out in the ring. A guy who is basically a soap star character became more popular than the wrestlers because of moronic "wrestling" fans. Yet people who sacrafice their lives like cena every day and every night get boo'd.
> 
> The funny thing is people are saying he is getting major heat from the fans for not wrestling. ERRRRRR nobody gives a shit if he wrestles or not they are just pissed he is wasting their fucking time with his stupid boring nonsence he speaks. There is a difference between boo'ing because you just honestly don't give a shit about something and want them off and boo'ing as you are part of the show.


We like his character... You dont need to see a man wrestle to take a liking for their character.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



bboy said:


> This is exactly what is wrong with the business today. Quotes like "I love fandango" "I am starting to like curtis" "Fandango is great".
> 
> The guy has not wrestled on wwe tv yet. So on that basis you cannot judge him but yet people love him already. You are the same morons who made dr shelby more over than half the roster who work week in and week out in the ring. A guy who is basically a soap star character became more popular than the wrestlers because of moronic "wrestling" fans. Yet people who sacrafice their lives like cena every day and every night get boo'd.
> 
> The funny thing is people are saying he is getting major heat from the fans for not wrestling. ERRRRRR nobody gives a shit if he wrestles or not they are just pissed he is wasting their fucking time with his stupid boring nonsence he speaks. There is a difference between boo'ing because you just honestly don't give a shit about something and want them off and boo'ing as you are part of the show.


Dafuq? Whats wrong with liking someones character? Him not wrestling is a part of his character.. how can liking someone be "everything wrong with the business"?? If half of the roster would show some personality like Dr. Shelby they would be over with the crowd.

If people are not getting into the roster and prefer a soap star then the problem definitely lies with the roster(which is full of generic smiling babyfaces and coward heels) itself not the audience.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



zkorejo said:


> *Dafuq? Whats wrong with liking someones character?* Him not wrestling is a part of his character.. how can liking someone be "everything wrong with the business"?? If half of the roster would show some personality like Dr. Shelby they would be over with the crowd.
> 
> If people are not getting into the roster and prefer a soap star then the problem definitely lies with the roster(which is full of generic smiling babyfaces and coward heels) itself not the audience.


After all, aren't the characters all we really have left to like? since we really don't get to see much wrestling anymore anyway. Faandaaango seems to fit perfectly in the current product whether we like it or not apparently.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Kind of annoying the amount of airtime he gets when they could be building up Wrestlemania matches better at this point. Considering back in the day Raw would have segments like Austin and Tyson fighting, although I would like to see Fandango fight Tyson, that would be good! Book it Vince!


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



bboy said:


> You are the same morons who made dr shelby more over than half the roster who work week in and week out in the ring.


You're right. It's OUR fault that half the roster isn't over. :lmao tool.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Still a stupid character.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I will admit at first I thought this was going to fail. However, it dawned on me that even if I don't agree with the character it's still refreshing to see character. Curtis can act well enough for pro wrasslin'. From the classic vignettes, and unique entrance I happen to think that the WWE is going to back to it's roots. Curtis is funny, and his delivery is gold. The woman dancing with him is a great compliment to the character. His attire is a bit stale, but it works perfectly for his character. His stage, and gran entrance is nice to see. Shows that he is in to the character. Remember how the business works people. When HHH first broke into the WWE he was a character that turned into "The Game". Austin 3:16 was "The Ring Master". Sometimes you have to make other things work in order to get that final rub, and more normal character. Johnny Curtis looked great last night, and it was great to see him make such a great impact with Khali of all people. That's talent people.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



truk83 said:


> I will admit at first I thought this was going to fail. However, it dawned on me that even if I don't agree with the character it's still refreshing to see character. Curtis can act well enough for pro wrasslin'. From the classic vignettes, and unique entrance I happen to think that the WWE is going to back to it's roots. Curtis is funny, and his delivery is gold. The woman dancing with him is a great compliment to the character. His attire is a bit stale, but it works perfectly for his character. His stage, and gran entrance is nice to see. Shows that he is in to the character. Remember how the business works people. When HHH first broke into the WWE he was a character that turned into "The Game". Austin 3:16 was "The Ring Master". Sometimes you have to make other things work in order to get that final rub, and more normal character. Johnny Curtis looked great last night, and it was great to see him make such a great impact with Khali of all people. That's talent people.


DonÄt forget Isaac Yankem :argh:


----------



## noob1sm (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I'm getting sick of his 'jeritrolling' already, it was funny the first few weeks, now I'm booing because it's stupid. Please wrestle or gtfo.


----------



## Fandango716 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

FAN...DAN...GO.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

if a huge part of his gimmick is having his name pronounced correctly, why does he pronounce it 2 different ways? live he says it one way, but in his video he pronounced the first syllable fan, like i'm your fan, instead of like fon. way to sell your gimmick.

also, nice of michael cole to completely shit on his entrance. it was unique and the "light bright", as fuckhead cole called it, was cool and surprising. meanwhile, he doesn't say peep during cena's and pt players abortion of a promo.


----------



## Zoso (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

i think so, i mean i dont want to see the son of Rico and Disco Inferno wrestle lol, as it is im already tired of him


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

Huge star? No. He does have all the potential to be a memorable midcarder like Goldust, Disco Inferno, Val Venis and the like, but I have zero faith in the WWE to not fuck things up.


----------



## kespineira11 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

there is no way a dancing fandango will be a world champion. not a chance. if they repackage him then maybe but im still skeptical


----------



## aivaz (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Khali on the Backstage Fallout talking about practicing saying his name every day is gold. Makes me want to give him a big hug


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

Fandago is an average size pedophile that gives me the creeps when ever I see him.

And that's why I like him!

Hell, if I was a littly boy, I would have been glad to get molested by Fandago!


----------



## Zοso (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

i think so, i mean i dont want to see the son of Rico and Disco Inferno wrestle lol, as it is im already tired of him


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

for what it's worth, no wrestler has ever contended for a main event title after adopting a dancing gimmick, aside from Rikishi's (VERY) short-lived time in the WWE Title scene. 

This gimmick will be short-lived. Anyone thinking he's going to parlay it into massive success is delusional.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



aivaz said:


> Khali on the Backstage Fallout talking about practicing saying his name every day is gold. Makes me want to give him a big hug









I know a lot of people feel bad for Natalya for her being with Khali, I really don't think it bothers her. Khali often doesn't seem to know WTF is going on, I wonder if he has us all fooled?


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

I feel kind of dirty saying this but when he was running his hands down his chest, i was slightly kind of turned on LOL! *blames my pms hormones*lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



Heavenly Invader said:


> He's still the best thing on Raw though! :jay2


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



floyd2386 said:


> I know a lot of people feel bad for Natalya for her being with Khali, I really don't think it bothers her. Khali often doesn't seem to know WTF is going on, I wonder if he has us all fooled?


He is a fooling us.
Watch his interviews in India. he is very neet and plesent
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvwAYnbE-xw


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*

It's been fun so far, and it's awesome for him that it looks like he's getting a big Wrestlemania match with Jericho. But it is a character that will run its course fairly quickly, so does anybody else think it would be awesome if every few months, he came out with a new, ludicrous gimmick? They already have him slip into his real accent every so often, just say that Johnny Curtis will do anything to be famous. 

The lady he dances with is incredibly hot, also, they shouldn't get rid of her no matter what.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO"*



floyd2386 said:


> I know a lot of people feel bad for Natalya for her being with Khali, I really don't think it bothers her. Khali often doesn't seem to know WTF is going on, I wonder if he has us all fooled?


Yeah, that's why I gave up on ranting over how Natalya deserves better in the company, she doesn't seem to mind being in her position considering she can visit african kids with Fox, do the WM readings, etc, she seems like she just doesn't mind it right now, and I'm pretty over it. Atleast she's not farting anymore.


----------



## The_Max (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star?*

the guy's character is gay, no chance in hell hes gonna be a huge star unless he has a gimmick change.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star*

I actually hope he does become a big star, otherwise him facing Jericho at Mania will be a complete waste of time. Especially if he goes over.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star*



Aaro said:


> I don't think i've seen someone get this much "hype" before debuting in a long time. The only ones I can think of are ADR, *Tensai and Brodus* and they've all been sucessful in one way or the other. Something about Fandango makes me want to see more of him.


Last time I checked Tensai was dancing in lingerie along with Brodus Clay and his bitches :HHH2


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star*

I agree that Johnny Curtis will be huge. He has charisma and a great look. However, his current gimmick will not take him to the top. But then again, Hunter Hearst Helmsley, Ringmaster and clean cut Rocky Maivia weren't top stars either, were they? But The Rock, Stone Cold and Triple H WERE. Not everyone starts out as gold.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star*

I wouldn't go THAT far... but the guy seems to have talent. He can talk decently enough from what little we've seen, and the guy does have charisma. And hey, he has a character and gimmick right off the bat! Lucky fella. Haven't seen too much of him in the ring so jury's still out on that one (don't remember hearing him turning heads on NXT in there)

That said a ballroom dancer isn't exactly a main event gimmick but hey, everyone has to start somewhere. Who knows, you may just be right. Worst case scenario he'll be a good midcarder if they ever get that division squared away again.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star*

:lmao no he wont son.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star*

Lol *Huge Star??* :lol


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star*

Hopefully not.


----------



## Bazza101 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star*

Fandango aka val venis 2.0?


----------



## turtletello (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star*

The gimmick is god awful. I don't see it going that far or that long. I'd rather see the return of Mordecai.


----------



## WWERevolution (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star*

what hype is in a promo with a guy doing salsa dancing........


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star*

People have to remember that rarely do wrestler carry over the exact same gimmick, they debuted with, to the main event. They evolve....

I dont believe the Wrestlemania 29 main event is Rocky Maivia vs John Cena, in wrestling tights.

If Fandango makes it big, it wont be with this exact character.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star*



Aaro said:


> I don't think i've seen someone get this much "hype" before debuting in a long time. The only ones I can think of are ADR, *Tensai and Brodus* and they've all been sucessful in one way or the other. Something about Fandango makes me want to see more of him.


Yeah. Massive stars are those two.

But yeah, Johnny has 'it', so it's likely he'll be a significant player down the line. Jury's out on just how significant, but it's a promising start.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star*

And no...him not wrestling is not making the fans want to see him wrestle...its just making the fans care even less then they did last week


----------



## Artisan44 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star*

This gimmick is so fucking bad I actually think it gave me cancer.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star*

Dont get too excited OP.. Remember Brodus Clay? When he came back as the funkasaurus alot of people thought he was the new Rikishi or something. WWE most of the time does give younger guys good debuts with a character and thats all good but 5 months later they all get lost in the shuffle because WWE doesnt know how to book their young talent and midcarders.

So dont get your hopes too high. There's a bigger chance he will just be stinking in the midcard matches with Kofi in the next 6 months.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star*



zkorejo said:


> Dont get too excited OP.. Remember Brodus Clay? When he came back as the funkasaurus *alot of people thought he was the new Rikishi* or something. WWE most of the time does give younger guys good debuts with a character and thats all good but 5 months later they all get lost in the shuffle because WWE doesnt know how to book their young talent and midcarders.
> 
> So dont get your hopes too high. There's a bigger chance he will just be stinking in the midcard matches with Kofi in the next 6 months.


He is Rikishi... Rikishi was a joke until he turned heel.


----------



## Artisan44 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star*



Riot said:


> He is Rikishi... Rikishi was a joke until he turned heel.


Rikishi could dance. Brodus Clay can't.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star*

He's going to be a big deal in the mid card for a few years. He might shed his gimmick and move up but it might be too soon but he's facing against a guy who was a co-main eventer for last years WrestleMania!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star*

Well he'l get screen time, it takes him 2 fucking minutes to say his own name.. god i hope he doesn't get a MizTV feud with Orton....


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Am I The Only One Who Thinks Fandango Is Going TO Be A Huge Star?*



TheGreatBanana said:


> That's the trick, the more he robs the fans of him not wrestling, the more they want to see him wrestle. I think they got some plans for Fandango and want people to pay attention to his character. His slowly getting over and his FAN-DAN--GO is going to stick and only help him.


nah...


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Is Going To Be A Huge Star*



Artisan44 said:


> Rikishi could dance. Brodus Clay can't.


Smoove move.:blake


----------



## ConnyB (Nov 3, 2012)

*Who actually likes Fandango??*

Seriously, the guy is cringe-worthy! He has barely any in-ring skills anyway, but when you pair it up with that god awful, slow talking dancer gimmick, you're pretty much killing his career! Either change his gimmick or fire him, he's doing absolutely nothing at all for the company!








So, does anyone actually like him? Even just for technical ability?


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

Fuck you, and by fuck you I mean I don't like your post, sir. Johnny Curtis is an okay wrestler AND JUST FUCKIN WAIT AND SEE WHAT THEY'RE GOING TO DO WITH HIM BEFORE YOU START COMPLAINING. Dammit! 

:vince3


----------



## ConnyB (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



VINT said:


> Fuck you, and by fuck you I mean I don't like your post, sir. Johnny Curtis is an okay wrestler AND JUST FUCKIN WAIT AND SEE WHAT THEY'RE GOING TO DO WITH HIM BEFORE YOU START COMPLAINING. Dammit!
> 
> :vince3


*facepalm*

Just you wait until they "future endeavor" him before the end of the year, I guarantee it.

BTW, thanks for posting! ^_^


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

I don't like him, I love him. :brock


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

FANDANGOOOOO!

It is a wonderful character and Johnny Curtis is owning the living fuck out of it. 

Go steady OP, go steady.


----------



## ConnyB (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



RevolverSnake said:


> I don't like him, I love him. :brock





Cloverleaf said:


> FANDANGOOOOO!
> 
> It is a wonderful character and Johnny Curtis is owning the living fuck out of it.
> 
> Go steady OP, go steady.


Why?


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

Not everyone can be CM Punk or Austin Aries. Not everyone can be The Rock or The Undertaker. He has to stand out and he's doing a great job doing it, same goes to Sandow. Keep your mouth-shut when in a few months he'll become your favorite wrestler.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



ConnyB said:


> Why?


FAAAAN DAAAAAAN GOOOOOOOH


----------



## ConnyB (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



VINT said:


> Not everyone can be CM Punk or Austin Aries. Not everyone can be The Rock or The Undertaker. He has to stand out and he's doing a great job doing it, same goes to Sandow. Keep your mouth-shut when in a few months he'll become your favorite wrestler.


Why, you're confident! I absolutely dislike him! If and only if he gets a complete gimmick re-working can I even start to like him.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

I like him a lot, actually. He feels very old school to me, Honky Tonk Man style. He's getting pretty good heat. If you can't see the genius in the latest extravagant entrance only to see him still just not wrestle, then I don't know what to tell you. The crowd was PISSED when he was on the ramp. It was great. Classic Heel 101 stuff, man. 

Nowadays everyone wants to try to act all smart & smarky to seem like they can't get worked or that they're above "normal" fans or whatever. So they talk about people having the "wrong kind of heat" or "X-Pac heat" or they'll say something like "he makes me change the channel!"

It's all bullshit. Heat is heat. Fandango has heat. People want to see him not only wrestle, finally, but to get beat-up & lose. That's like, literally, the entire fucking purpose of a heel.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



ConnyB said:


> Why, you're confident! I absolutely dislike him! If and only if he gets a complete gimmick re-working can I even start to like him.



Oh by the way he's a HEEL. So thank you for hating him.


----------



## ConnyB (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



Coffey said:


> I like him a lot, actually. He feels very old school to me, Honky Tonk Man style. He's getting pretty good heat. If you can't see the genius in the latest extravagant entrance only to see him still just not wrestle, then I don't know what to tell you. The crowd was PISSED when he was on the ramp. It was great. Classic Heel 101 stuff, man.
> 
> Nowadays everyone wants to try to act all smart & smarky to seem like they can't get worked or that they're above "normal" fans or whatever. So they talk about people having the "wrong kind of heat" or "X-Pac heat" or they'll say something like "he makes me change the channel!"
> 
> It's all bullshit. Heat is heat. Fandango has heat. People want to see him not only wrestle, finally, but to get beat-up & lose. That's like, literally, the entire fucking purpose of a heel.


I really didn't expect this many people to like Fandango! I guess the IWC is like that then 



VINT said:


> Oh by the way he's a HEEL. So thank you for hating him.


For being a shit gimmick, not like "boo" but "oh my fucking god, go away!" You should know the difference.


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

I like him. So far anyway.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



ConnyB said:


> I really didn't expect this many people to like Fandango! I guess the IWC is like that then
> 
> 
> 
> For being a shit gimmick, not like "boo" but "oh my fucking god, go away!" You should know the difference.



Heat is Heat, deal with it.


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

@revolversnake...where is that animation from where he is shaking his butt? LOL! 
I personally like him...On raw when he was running his hands down his chest, I was oddly creeped out but turned on by it which I think that is what they are kind of going for(well at least for the ladies lol)....that or wtf is going on reactions...perhaps both lol. Well he is doing his job hahaha


----------



## ConnyB (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



VINT said:


> Heat is Heat, deal with it.


So, if I disliked a face, that would be the same? I think not.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

FandanGOAT


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



BaBy FireFly said:


> @revolversnake...where is that animation from where he is shaking his butt? LOL!
> I personally like him...On raw when he was running his hands down his chest, I was oddly creeped out but turned on by it which I think that is what they are kind of going for(well at least for the ladies lol)....that or wtf is going on reactions...perhaps both lol. Well he is doing his job hahaha



NXT.



> So, if I disliked a face, that would be the same? I think not.


:cena2


----------



## ConnyB (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



VINT said:


> NXT.
> 
> 
> 
> :cena2


:flip Maybe I should rename this "Who actually likes Cena??"


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

I like the Dango, he is getting heat by depriving people of seeing him get beat up, gets a reaction which is more than some heels do. As mentioned not everyone needs to be an Austin, he is a solid mid carder and there's nothing wrong with that, of the many problems in wrestling he is very low on the list if he is on it at all, daft gimmicks have been around forever, people loved the Godfather and he was playing a pimp ffs.


----------



## ConnyB (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

Attitude Era was different though, but that's another discussion.


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

oh nxt...that is what I figured, I must have not seen that one lol


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



ConnyB said:


> Attitude Era was different though, but that's another discussion.


In what way? Stupid gimmicks have always been around and always will be around, that is wrestling. I wouldn't say Fandango makes me watch WWE but then I like Ryder and didn't watch it for him either, it is still the Punks et al who make me want to watch the product but I can see the usefulness of guys like Curtis. I don't watch RAW live, so I simply fast forward anybody I am not all that fussed about and when I did watch it live I just read a book or did some work when somebody I cared little for was on screen.

You can't please everyone.


----------



## ConnyB (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> *In what way?* Stupid gimmicks have always been around and always will be around, that is wrestling. I wouldn't say Fandango makes me watch WWE but then I like Ryder and didn't watch it for him either, it is still the Punks et al who make me want to watch the product but I can see the usefulness of guys like Curtis. I don't watch RAW live, so I simply fast forward anybody I am not all that fussed about and when I did watch it live I just read a book or did some work when somebody I cared little for was on screen.
> 
> You can't please everyone.


The competition. It made the product exciting, and the opposition had to work at it and cater to the viewers. It found a good mirroring, like you said Godfather, who's the "edgier" equivalent of Fuckdango, who really isn't that unique.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



ConnyB said:


> The competition. It made the product exciting, and the opposition had to work at it and cater to the viewers. It found a good mirroring, like you said Godfather, who's the "edgier" equivalent of Fuckdango, who really isn't that unique.


Fandango is a sleazy creeper who thinks he is above everyone, that is more of a gimmick than the face of the company....perhaps that is the problem.


----------



## Above Average (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

I like the direction they're taking Fandango in, it may not be a main event gimmick but it's something different than the usual generic reality era superstar. The whole forcing people to pronounce his name correctly and deciding not to wrestle if they get it wrong is funny to say the least(_although it will soon slowly lose it's appeal if he keeps this up_), he's not my favourite wrestler but I'll admit I'm enjoying his run so far.

And say his name properly, it's not Fandango, it's _FAN..DAN..GOOOO_


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

He's just getting started I'll just wait cause so far its cool
kinda reminds me of Goldust when he's talking FANNNDANGGOOOOH!


----------



## vanishrap (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

If we imagine that he is on drugs, his gimmick becomes funny


----------



## ted316 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

There have always been gimmicks like this so why are you bitching? The whole point to his character is to be completely over the top with his arrogance. You don't like it? Wow a heel that you don't like?? When a heel is doing his job right you should dislike him not go "wow good heel work - boo i guess".


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

tbh, I think Fandango's a fine character. I do think Johnny Curtis should do something else, but it works.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

I really don't get why people like this character. Jericho sounded like John Cena on Monday night when alongside him (not his fault, but one of the best in the company looked like one of the worst). I realise people have a hard on for Johnny Curtis but this character sucks.


----------



## vanishrap (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



ted316 said:


> Wow a heel that you don't like?? When a heel is doing his job right you should dislike him not go "wow good heel work - boo i guess".


I think there is a difference between good heel, which is hated because he is good at this role...and a bad heel, which is hated because he is a bad wrestler and bad character.


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

Hes gonna be in mah fave 5... SOON


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

99% of new wrestlers debut looking like Bo Dallas or a create-a-character template. You people complain.

Johnny Curtis begins with something different and fresh and gets significant legitimate heat. You people complain.

There are some genuinely bright people around here, but I swear that most of you are about as sharp as a sack of wet mice.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

Same threads happened about Sheamus and other wrestlers being pushed. Within 9-12 months he'll be in people's signatures.


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



EYELRAK said:


> Same threads happened about Sheamus and other wrestlers being pushed. Within 9-12 months he'll be in people's signatures.


the difference is they were being pushed... he hasnt even wrestled a match yet on the actual shows


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

Believe it or not, some people like the wrestlers that you don't like.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

I actually like him. It's a fresh character and he is OWNING it. Curtis is great in this character. He's an okay worker in the ring, he's OWNING on the micro and his character is actually OVER with the crowd. He draw some GREAT heat. Let's wait and see what happens at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



BaBy FireFly said:


> @revolversnake...where is that animation from where he is shaking his butt? LOL!
> I personally like him...On raw when he was running his hands down his chest, I was oddly creeped out but turned on by it which I think that is what they are kind of going for(well at least for the ladies lol)....that or wtf is going on reactions...perhaps both lol. Well he is doing his job hahaha


I don't know, I just google image searched for "fandango gif"


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



RevolverSnake said:


> I don't know, I just google image searched for "fandango gif"


lol it is ok, someone on here already told me that it is from nxt.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

I'm giving him a chance. He seemed forced at first, but he can be funny and serious, I bet. Neutral at the moment.


----------



## Michael Christie (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

Just goes to show why even the smarkiest of fans can eat up any shit Vince is shoving in to our throats.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



ConnyB said:


> Seriously, the guy is cringe-worthy! He has barely any in-ring skills anyway, but when you pair it up with that god awful, slow talking dancer gimmick, you're pretty much killing his career! Either change his gimmick or fire him, he's doing absolutely nothing at all for the company!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In the world of boring drones even the most ridiculous and pathetic gimmick is much better than being an Average Joe. I mean, Fandango is not the best gimmick, but if I have to choose beetween him and the likes of Kingston, Tyson Kidd, The Miz, Ziggler, Cody Rhodes, etc etc... at least Fandango is unique instead of a generic guy in generic wrestling trunks, wristbands and kneepads.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

I like him quite a bit. I don't see the point in shitting on a gimmick or an angle before it even really begins. The guy hasn't even had a match yet under this character. Not everyone has to be a super srs bznz badass. There's a place for comedy and goofiness and outlandish shit in wrestling, so long as it's well done. It's much too early to tell with Fandango. Give it a chance at least.


----------



## That's Amore (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

The whole shtick with not wrestling until someone says his name correctly is fairly fresh i suppose, they just have to make sure to not let it run too long otherwise he will flop.

Having said that, what i saw in NXT from him he's not horrible in the ring but there is always room for improvement. Lets wait & see where they go with this & then judge.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

I'm just waiting for him to get out of the closet.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



Wooo!! said:


> The whole shtick with not wrestling until someone says his name correctly is fairly fresh i suppose, *they just have to make sure to not let it run too long otherwise he will flop*.
> 
> Having said that, what i saw in NXT from him he's not horrible in the ring but there is always room for improvement. Lets wait & see where they go with this & then judge.


I think the whole thing with him not wrestling yet, is because it's Mania season and unless he does have a match with Y2J at Mania (thats one hell of a debut, especially since Jericho could be putting him over in that instance) it'll continue until after the PPV.

You could say well what was the point even debuting him before Mania, but thats when you gotta look at it as a clever idea to start introducing him to fans and getting him heat before he even steps foot in the ring.

Whilst stupid, the gimmick is fresh and Curtis is being serious with it instead of being a joke. It's something that just has a little bit more personality than what some generic wrestler who goes by an everyday name could show and thats why people like him. For those who have followed Curtis before, we know he can go in the ring so we arent waiting to pass judgement on him in that area and so we can be fans of his already...Unlike the OP obviously.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

wrestling fans are so retarded now days. "Who actually likes this guy". LIKE WTF. He is a HEEL. U are not suppose to like him. Look at CM Punk. I bet that in Wrestlemania some idiot IWC smarks will be chanting "CM Punk" while u should be booing him! U are destroying wrestling business! I hate Fandango too and that is how it is suppose to be.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



ConnyB said:


> Seriously, the guy is cringe-worthy! He has barely any in-ring skills anyway, but when you pair it up with that god awful, slow talking dancer gimmick, you're pretty much killing his career! Either change his gimmick or fire him, he's doing absolutely nothing at all for the company!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How soon can you start complaining? Seriously. He debuted, what, 3 weeks ago? And already you want a gimmick change or a firing.

"WWE IS STALE" 

*WWE tries something new 

"WWE CHANGE HIS GIMMICK, IT'S AWFUL" 

*WWE redevelops him into a generic cookie cutter wrestler*

"WWE, CAN YOU NOT MAKE NEW CHARACTERS? THEY'RE ALL THE SAME!"

Repeat, repeat, repeat.

Do I like him? He's growing on me. I can't say I've seen enough of him to warrant an actual strong opinion but I do think he's interesting, it's an interesting gimmick and something new.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

I like his character. I'm a sucker for gimmicks. Hopefully they don't over do it or ditch it before it really takes off.


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

Gays have never been my kinda thing... this guy is a joke and is a waste of time... wwe better get rid of this wannabe dancer or whatever...


----------



## That's Amore (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



SOSheamus said:


> I think the whole thing with him not wrestling yet, is because it's Mania season and unless he does have a match with Y2J at Mania (thats one hell of a debut, especially since Jericho could be putting him over in that instance) it'll continue until after the PPV.
> 
> You could say well what was the point even debuting him before Mania, but thats when you gotta look at it as a clever idea to start introducing him to fans and getting him heat before he even steps foot in the ring.
> 
> Whilst stupid, the gimmick is fresh and Curtis is being serious with it instead of being a joke. It's something that just has a little bit more personality than what some generic wrestler who goes by an everyday name could show and thats why people like him. For those who have followed Curtis before, we know he can go in the ring so we arent waiting to pass judgement on him in that area and so we can be fans of his already...Unlike the OP obviously.


Oh yeah for sure, people already hate him without him stepping into a ring which can only be a good thing for a heel. A debut at WM can be good or bad depending & going over Jericho should push him quite well. The problem i see at the moment is who they are going to have "say his name right" or is he going to be forced? Either way there are problems IMO. Although, the actual gimmick is fresh & i would rather this than Generic Heel #37593462892018. Lets hope WWE don't drop the ball here.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



BikerTaker said:


> Gays have never been my kinda thing... this guy is a joke and is a waste of time... wwe better get rid of this wannabe dancer or whatever...


There's absolutely no evidence that his character is gay, and even if he were gay, what difference would that make? Chris Kanyon was as gay as the day is long, and he was an outstanding wrestler.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

I don't like him. On the other hand, I'm not saying that he won't change my opinion in the near future.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



WWCturbo said:


> I don't like him. On the other hand, I'm not saying that he won't change my opinion in the near future.


So, you're admitting that you'll give Fandango a chance, and that your opinion about a particular wrestler might change in the future?

You must be lost. Get the fuck out.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

Guy is getting great heat and hasnt even wrestled a second yet

Id say hes doing pretty good then


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



Vin Ghostal said:


> So, you're admitting that you'll give Fandango a chance, and that your opinion about a particular wrestler might change in the future?
> 
> You must be lost. Get the fuck out.


Ha ha, I haven't seen enough of the guy to judge him. My first reaction is that I do not like him, I've seen enough of Bret Hart or let's say Stone Cold to say that those guy are among my faves. I always give a chance to a new wrestler (except maybe Sin Cara )


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

I'm a fan. The guy can gather a lot of heat for his character and he's actually quite good in the ring.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



Vin Ghostal said:


> There's absolutely no evidence that his character is gay


All attractive men are gay, duh. Especially if women swoon for them. Don't you know anything?


----------



## MOUK (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

Hes a legend already...


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*



Wooo!! said:


> Oh yeah for sure, people already hate him without him stepping into a ring which can only be a good thing for a heel. A debut at WM can be good or bad depending & going over Jericho should push him quite well. The problem i see at the moment is who they are going to have "say his name right" or is he going to be forced? Either way there are problems IMO. Although, the actual gimmick is fresh & i would rather this than Generic Heel #37593462892018. Lets hope WWE don't drop the ball here.


Oh yeah. I imagine if he doesnt wrestle at Mania, he more than likely will come out on Raw, do the whole stick about not wrestling cause no one can say his name right, and then the GM will step in. Lets face it, there's only so long we he can honestly refuse to wrestle until the GM comes out and tells him if he doesn't wrestle in the match thats been scheduled for him then he's gonna be fired. 

I fully expect that to happen the night after Mania if he doesnt wrestle Jericho at the PPV.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

Better question who the hell would dislike FAN-DAN-GO


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

I'm enjoying his gimmick so far, one of the few WWE characters to make me legitimately LOL recently.

What really gets me is where did you get this idea he has next to no ring skills? I don't know if I'd rather you were basing your opinion o nthe fact he hasn't wrestled yet as Fandango or on Johnny Curtis's work under other gimmicks, either way it makes you look like an idiot.

(Yes, I've only read the OP, so I'm probably repeating what everyone else has said.)


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

Not really seen enough of him, it doesn't matter how good he is, if the match teases continue, WWE seem to repeat things all to much with new stars, people liked Brodus Clay until he squashed Curt Hawkins for the 57th time.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

I am interested in him. Its nice he got some heat last week, which is more than Del Rio ever got in his heel run. You can call it X-Pac heat if you want but to me that was real heat. If you can annoy your crowd to make you really hate you without pulling cheap boos and state shots then you are doing good in my book.

I wont say he's going to be the future or hes awesome because I dont know that considering how early it is in his career, I have seen his matches on NXT and he is pretty good in the ring, but I am interested to see how he does in the big leagues.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

I like Faaandaaaangoo, its a good start. the promos are not bad, I usually get some good laughs out of them, which I think is more the point. you can't have everything so serious, you gotta have something more light-hearted for the sake of being light-hearted and not because it turns out that way because of questionable planning.

I look forward to seeing if they do anything actually interesting with his in ring style, actually working in some kind of dance into his move set, if done well it could be pretty interesting, if done well. Like a lot of other characters in memory Faaandaaango has great potential to be quite entertaining, now whether that potential ever gets filled, that's a whooole other.. dance.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

*What an question Puuh.
Answer to this hole Fandango stuff.*


----------



## 449 (Mar 3, 2013)

I like him


----------



## grimeycarolina (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

I like the way he :troll


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

I fast forward whenever he comes on the TV.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

it's hard to not like this perf face


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

I like him, you can tell he's a future jobber though


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

Fandan*GOAT*! Yes! Fucking great.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

I really dont like him but i find him somewhat funny. Found it funny when asks someone like Khali to try to say his name. Dont like the whole dancing gimmick.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

Himself


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

I like his gimmick sorta, And the fact he is going to have a match with Jericho at WM. These are some fueds I like to see so Im willing to give it a chance and I think Curtis has a ton of potential


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Who actually likes Fandango??*

You can tell one thing about him quite easily love him or hate him, he gets attention, having multiple active threads on this board alone is a pretty good sign he is getting under peoples skin, one way or the other.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Just wish they had the creativity to debut him in a different way. They _just_ did the same thing for Sandow's debut: the 'i am not wrestling you right now' crap. Or were we supposed to forget that already?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

it's great knowing that this fandango gimmick still has curtis' trademark creep mixed in


----------



## Kfchicken (Sep 5, 2012)

*So is Johnny Curtis/ Fandango really Bisexual?*

I read a rumor a few years back that Johnny Curtis is Bisexual?
Just wondering if anyone read this before and how it started?

Now, I know everyone is going to say "who cares" and what not, but in just interested to see if anyone else read that or knows about it?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: So is Johnny Curtis/ Fandango really Bisexual?*

Nah, would be more convincing.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: So is Johnny Curtis/ Fandango really Bisexual?*

We don't need another Orlando Jordan.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: So is Johnny Curtis/ Fandango really Bisexual?*


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: So is Johnny Curtis/ Fandango really Bisexual?*

This thread is Gay!!!!


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Is this gimmick his punishment for something?


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: So is Johnny Curtis/ Fandango really Bisexual?*



Eulonzo said:


> We don't need another Orlando Jordan.


What exactly does he have in common with Orlando Jordan?


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

I can think of some worse promos.... the Prime Time Players/Cena opening of Raw for example.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: So is Johnny Curtis/ Fandango really Bisexual?*



Vin Ghostal said:


> What exactly does he have in common with Orlando Jordan?


You'd get it if the other Fandango thread wasn't merged.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

Do you think they'll add new elements to his gimmick?
As a heel, he has to be menacing as well as annoying. So what if it turned out that Fandango was a prolific sex offender and he had to go to each Superstar as part of his court settlement and inform them of that fact?
And every so often, he'd win matches by doping his opponents with a roofie and then have his way with them.


----------



## MrsFoley'sBabyBoy (Oct 3, 2012)

*Thoughts on Fandango*

I was very impressed with his high kick on Jericho...showed great flexibility, and thought his top rope leg drop was perfectly executed. Wonder if he'll use that as a finisher? 

Overall I was pretty impressed with his actual in-ring ability. Plus his dance partner is smoking hot!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*

Agreed. That was an impressive first in-ring display. Nice contrast of the effeminate dance gimmick with a vicious in-ring style. Good mix of aggressive and artistic style.

So will his first official match be in Wrestlemania? Big E and Fandango both gonna get WM first match debuts?

A first match with Jericho at Wrestlemania is a pretty crazy high-profile debut match.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*

Doesn't deserve a WM match against Jericho of all people. Jericho goes from CM Punk to Fandango? I think it's punishment for criticizing creative for not using old timers to make new stars.

Edit to ask - Is he a new character and we're not supposed to remember Johnny Curtis at all? It's a pain in the ass how sometimes early NXT seasons are mentioned on commentary, while other times we'renot supposed to know Rynack was Skipp Sheffield.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*

LOL some people are marking for that spot?


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*

Yeah, it was a good spot. Not great, but good. Nicely executed kick. And his kicking style actually fit his dancing gimmick. They gave the dude a goofy gimmick, and he's really committing to it. I think that actually shows some talent.


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*

Yeah he impressed me too, i didn't expect to see this from him...
and that leg-drop great move...


----------



## rockdig1228 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Doesn't deserve a WM match against Jericho of all people. Jericho goes from CM Punk to Fandango? I think it's punishment for criticizing creative for not using old timers to make new stars.
> 
> Edit to ask - Is he a new character and we're not supposed to remember Johnny Curtis at all? It's a pain in the ass how sometimes early NXT seasons are mentioned on commentary, while other times we'renot supposed to know Rynack was Skipp Sheffield.


It is frustrating how they just gloss over NXT history, but I guess they figure that not as many casuals watched it, so it doesn't matter as much. In response to your comment about Fandango being undeserving of a Wrestlemania match against Jericho, I'll just quote something I posted on another site (regarding the booking of Cesaro & Fandango getting a Mania match over him).




> Like yourself, I'm baffled by the booking of Cesaro in recent months. They built him up excellently and kept him strong, giving him wins and wrecking people with Euro uppercuts... even his short little program with Ryback on Main Event kept him looking pretty strong. But then once he got involved with Miz they've made him look like a wimp, losing in 4 minute matches and eroding all the good work they did in making him look like a beast. While I think he deserves a match at Mania, I actually don't mind Fandango getting a spot against Jericho - just hear me out for a second.
> 
> Johnny Curtis worked on the independents for over half a decade before being signed by the WWE in 2006... He spent 3 years in developmental before appearing on NXT at the start of 2011... He spent two whole years on NXT (including winning his season) with multiple scheduled pushes to the main roster being pulled for whatever reason... Now he's been handed the Fandango gimmick and done everything in his power to get that damn shtick over.
> 
> ...


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*



rockdig1228 said:


> It is frustrating how they just gloss over NXT history, but I guess they figure that not as many casuals watched it, so it doesn't matter as much. In response to your comment about Fandango being undeserving of a Wrestlemania match against Jericho, I'll just quote something I posted on another site (regarding the booking of Cesaro & Fandango getting a Mania match over him).


They probably realized that NXT was an embarrassment and extremely damaging to young talent. But yeah, Fandango is great, he's already getting a lot of legitimate heat even from smarks. I honestly wouldn't mind seeing this guy get an IC title push after WM.


----------



## Fandango716 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*

His finishing move is the swinging reverse STO


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*

Yeah, I've loved the introduction of the gimmick actually. I think Curtis makes it work. he seems to get a lot of hate here, too. Can't imagine the rage when/if he beats Jericho at Mania.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*

He can't dance for shit, but everything else I like.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*

I'm officially on the Fandwagon after this weeks Smackdown.


----------



## Fandango716 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*

www.fandangofans.tk


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*

Worst heel on the current roster.


----------



## Fandango716 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*



HEELKris said:


> Worst heel on the current roster.


Fandango will blow up soon


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*

He was impressive.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*

Yeah, to be honest, i was impressive as well with his in-ring ability display against Jericho. I'm HIGH on Fandango so i'm expecting good things for him.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*



Fandango716 said:


> His finishing move is the swinging reverse STO


He used it on house shows but I'm pretty sure he'll be using the top rope leg drop from now on because it's a thousand times better and Bray Wyatt has that STO now.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*

It doesn't matter to me how decent he might be in the ring, I cannot stand this gimmick. I instantly skip forward every time he comes on TV, this character just screams 'go away' heat.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I liked that leg drop he did on Jericho.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*

Curtis really has displayed a great deal of versatility since he joined WWE.
The way he moves really does come off as dancer-like.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*

He's always been solid, in his various gimmicks. His time on Redemption showed that he had talent and he can work a decent match in the ring, though he's not stellar he has a unique offence for a guy his size which makes him stand out. 

As was mentioned on the first page, he worked hard to get where he is now so it is nice to know that WWE does reward hard work.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*

Hate his gimmick, but he does appear to have some talent. I now want to see him work a match instead of wanting him to just go away like I did 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*

He's definitely one of the most interesting characters in the company. I don't think he'll be a main eventer with this gimmick, but I can see him being one of the most entertaining players in the (upper) midcard in a few years.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Do you want characters or do you want boring names who are just "wrestlers" ?

Sign me up for characters and gimmicks.... I think fandango is gonna be pretty awesome in a few months....

Weird creepy dancer type pretty it who kicks te shit out of people and takes shortcuts... Solid.


----------



## rockdig1228 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*

The other thing that's fun to see is how completely committed Johnny Curtis is to this gimmick. Even the way he entered the ring by hopping over the ropes with the leg kick, he's figured out ways to show nuance of the character when he's not speaking. He's a talented guy and I'm glad he's getting a chance to do something finally.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*

I'm so on board with this entire gimmick.... More characters please.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*

suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucccccccccccckkkkkkks major fuckin diiickkk


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The next Val Venis :brock .


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

Is that top rope legdrop gonna be his finisher?


----------



## Fandango716 (Mar 11, 2013)

leobeast said:


> Is that top rope legdrop gonna be his finisher?


That and the swinging reverse STO

also the "Bid Farewell" - a back to belly piledriver but that may be outlawed in the WWE


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*



Nattie7 said:


> He can't dance for shit, but everything else I like.


when you look closely the character isn't about dancing at all which i believe will make it so great in the weeks and months ahead


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

Some wrestler should shoot on him and say "If you don't fight me tonight, they'll pronounce it...Fuuu...ture...en...deavvvv...orrredd"


----------



## sulpice (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*



validreasoning said:


> when you look closely the character isn't about dancing at all which i believe will make it so great in the weeks and months ahead


This. Not a ballroom dancer. But, THE ballroom dancer.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

The problem is this gimmick most-likely won't have longevity. I suppose if it can get him over in one-way-or-another, then they've accomplished something.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Fandango716 said:


> That and *the swinging reverse STO*
> 
> also the "Bid Farewell" - a back to belly piledriver but that may be outlawed in the WWE


Cool, I like that move. I remember Mike Knox using that as a finisher.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

He plays the part well, although I hate the gimmick I believe Curtis is doing all he can to make it work, sure he is terrible on the mic but the way he carries himself and the way he walks shows me he is doing all he can to make this work, he is doing pretty good and actually getting quite good heat, something half the roster can't do.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

When this guy beats Jericho in his debut match at Mania, I'll snap. You know it will happen too. They've made an absolute joke of Jericho. What his record since he came back in 2012? It's gotta be like 5 and 30. And theyll act like they're really getting Fandango over by beating the legend they've turned into the company doormat who everybody beats. So dumb. Lazy, bad booking.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

LBGetBack said:


> When this guy beats Jericho in his debut match at Mania, I'll snap. You know it will happen too. They've made an absolute joke of Jericho. What his record since he came back in 2012? It's gotta be like 5 and 30. And theyll act like they're really getting Fandango over by beating the legend they've turned into the company doormat who everybody beats. So dumb. Lazy, bad booking.


Nah I think Jericho will go over at Mania. If they stretch the feud out and have a match at Extreme Rules maybe Fandango wins there.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

I like how now this guy is getting a little more of the love on this board.

Once he gets going/wrestling he's gonna win the crowd over slowly.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh look, it's John Morrison version 2.0.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Vince found the way to get his wrestlers heat on the internet. You guys get such hard-ons over wrestling skills, Vince realized it's better if he delays that for you guys. Must be the reason you all hate Fandy so much. 

Best gimmick in a long time. Fandango for future world champ!


----------



## Scott1992 (Mar 23, 2013)

I like him. Like the gimmick, he obviously isn't going to base his personna around dancing, he doesn't even dance, the lassie does.

Segment with Y2J on Smackdown was good, seemed to have a good presence, good strikes, intensity, gets heat (more than most other so called heels).

He's difference and that's what I've wanted in WWE for a long time, something different.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Scott1992 said:


> I like him. Like the gimmick, he obviously isn't going to base his personna around dancing, he doesn't even dance, the lassie does.


exactly, his gimmick isnt about dancing, thats a front, his gimmick is clearly that he is a seedy, flashy as*hole who just happens to have a dance partner accompany him to the ring


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

It's a gimmic we don't really need, but Curtis is playing it well


----------



## ViperAtHeart (Mar 23, 2013)

stupid just stupid gimmick


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Scott1992 said:


> Segment with Y2J on Smackdown was good, seemed to have a good presence, good strikes, intensity, gets heat (more than most other so called heels).


Definitely agree.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

fandango rules


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

His attack on Jericho was perfect. If anybody should give him a great start to his heel run, it's Jericho.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Fandango blows dick, Curtis is pretty good.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Thoughts on Fandango*



validreasoning said:


> when you look closely the character isn't about dancing at all which i believe will make it so great in the weeks and months ahead


Yeah good call, coz we know Jericho would out dance this mofo lol
I've always like JC though, and I'm glad we have seen some leg action lol
And anyone working with Jericho will look good but he stood out for his own merit, so I'm down with Fan!


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm seriously trying to figure out the logic behind the Fandango push. They give him an inherently silly gimmick that screams midcarder but the fact that they are booking him against Jericho at Wrestlemania says they want to make him somewhat credible.

Though gut instinct tells me he'll be flopping around on Superstars in 3 months and he's only being given this much of a push currently because Vince McMahon is an utterly insane bastard.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Returning JoMo to be the one who puts him down after he goes over jericho at mania


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Finally got some Fandango action on Smackdown after the Jericho/Swagger match. The guy carries himself so well imo, the way he moves around the ring and such. I think I'm starting to enjoy Fandango, I hope working with Jericho does good things for him. I don't see him being main event material with this gimmick, but I think he can get over as an upper midcard heel. I guess we'll see how this works out after Wrestlemania.


----------



## SeanWrestling (Oct 5, 2011)

Love this guy. Me and my brother have this running joke where we yell "Fandango!" the way Tensai yelled his name a few weeks ago when he was trying to get him to fight him. That made us crack up because Tensai wasn't having it and just said his name anyway. But yeah, this guy is funny. The way he stretches out his words and whispers when he speaks. Also the choice of words he uses. He also has a good look. Honestly, I don't care if he ever wrestles. I'm ok with him just coming out, cutting promos, and trying to get people to say his name right.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

He's been given a stupid gimmick and he's run with it extremely well. 

He's like a Zack Ryder but much better in ring, and a way better look. Midcard+ imo


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

validreasoning said:


> exactly, his gimmick isnt about dancing, thats a front, his gimmick is clearly that he is a seedy, flashy as*hole who just happens to have a dance partner accompany him to the ring


Calling Fandango a ballroom dancer gimmick is like calling Goldust a film buff gimmick. It's just a small part of them that their creepiness and arrogance is filtered through.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

manstis1804 said:


> Calling Fandango a ballroom dancer gimmick is like calling Goldust a film buff gimmick. It's just a small part of them that their creepiness and arrogance is filtered through.


I swear when I realized that after he spoke to Naomi I went from hating this guy to loving him.


----------



## alli (Mar 24, 2013)

faannn dann go i hate that guy he wont even finish his fights he just walks out of the ring like some pussy fucking anoying guy


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Delbusto1 said:


> Finally got some Fandango action on Smackdown after the Jericho/Swagger match. The guy carries himself so well imo, the way he moves around the ring and such. I think I'm starting to enjoy Fandango, I hope working with Jericho does good things for him. I don't see him being main event material with this gimmick, but I think he can get over as an upper midcard heel. I guess we'll see how this works out after Wrestlemania.


starting to enjoy these edit vids, yo.


----------



## Shew00r56 (Mar 25, 2013)

He stands out and quite the intriguing character, big Johnny curtis fan as it is, glad he hasn't been forgotten about in the wave of talent as of late with Cesaro and Big E and nxt stars making strides.
Loved his beatdown on Jericho, great leg drop!


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Most effective heel in a long time. Curtis is making the most out of this gimmick and he'll certainly have a good midcard role waiting for him post-wrestlemania. Everyone with two eyes and a brain could see how talented he was when he was on NXT. Him and Maxine were awesome on that show, too bad she left.


----------



## Pauly3 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Does Fandango remind anyone of Rico?*

They look almost exactly the same.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

70 pages for fandango memans the gimmick is a success


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I hated him when he debuted, but I've heard big things about Curtis the performer, and I like what I've seen of him (in his ONE offensive role). But I am a massive Jericho fan, and if Y2J is gonna give Fandango a Wrestlemania rub, I really, really hope he can live up to it. But for now I'm optimistic


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

manstis1804 said:


> Calling Fandango a ballroom dancer gimmick is like calling Goldust a film buff gimmick. It's just a small part of them that their creepiness and arrogance is filtered through.


Exactly! I'm relieved that I'm not the only one who likes Fandango.

Gimmicks aren't about how a character is defined, but how it's portrayed. This forum loves asking for gimmicks, but when they get one, they don't know how to react. Damien Sandow is generally lauded for his gimmick around here, but his gimmick is essentially "Snobby Intellectual". How does that translate to "Main Event Pro Wrestler?". It's Damien's portrayal of the gimmick that gives it potential. 

I think Curtis has this bizarre charisma that will allow him to pull this off.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Stanford said:


> Exactly! I'm relieved that I'm not the only one who likes Fandango.
> 
> Gimmicks aren't about how a character is defined, but how it's portrayed. This forum loves asking for gimmicks, but when they get one, they don't know how to react. Damien Sandow is generally lauded for his gimmick around here, but his gimmick is essentially "Snobby Intellectual". How does that translate to "Main Event Pro Wrestler?". It's Damien's portrayal of the gimmick that gives it potential.
> 
> I think Curtis has this bizarre charisma that will allow him to pull this off.


Extremely well written post. I hope Curtis uses this gimmick as a stepping stone for pulling off his character.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Stanford said:


> Exactly! I'm relieved that I'm not the only one who likes Fandango.
> 
> Gimmicks aren't about how a character is defined, but how it's portrayed. This forum loves asking for gimmicks, but when they get one, they don't know how to react. Damien Sandow is generally lauded for his gimmick around here, but his gimmick is essentially "Snobby Intellectual". How does that translate to "Main Event Pro Wrestler?". It's Damien's portrayal of the gimmick that gives it potential.
> 
> *I think Curtis has this bizarre charisma that will allow him to pull this off.*


He really does. I've been gunning for this dude since his FCW days. Pretty much the only way to put it is that he plays a fantastic creep. Anyone who watched NXT: Redemption (#yellowropesforever) will know exactly what I'm talking about. Inviting women into his van, propositioning foursomes with Kaitlyn, Maxine and Bateman, rubbing lotion on his chest, chloroform etc etc. He's freaking hilarious. It shouldn't work but it's that bizarre charisma that means it does. I'm glad they're letting him do his thing while throwing in the usual WWE input- that's exactly what we need more of. Fandango shouldn't work, but I really do think Curtis is going to take the ball and run with it. Thank god for Jericho for seeing enough in him to do a program with him- because I think we're all aware at this point the kind of input he has. Their match will probably kick ass and hopefully they just let him keep doing what he's doing. I really do hope this gimmick works out for it. He's great and lawd knows he deserves it. Now if only they could find something for Bateman...


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I think I love Fandango now.


----------



## JayX (Feb 24, 2013)

adrian_zombo said:


> Extremely well written post. I hope Curtis uses this gimmick as a stepping stone for pulling off his character.


By any chance are you asking for things to... get weird? 

Still my most favourite Fandango moment is the guy on RAW yelling 'JOHNNY CURTIS!' just in the break between 'You almost got to see..... Fan..Dan..Go'. Superb timing and I can't stop myself from yelling it at the TV now. Curse you, random mic'd fan!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

The thing I don't get is, and it's probably been mentioned, but I was under the impression his gimmick was a ballroom dancer, and yet his name is Fandango? And he comes out to the most un-Fandango type music? Shouldn't he be having some Flamenco sounding Spanish shit.

This is quite a petty gripe really but still.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Allthough it's quite the ridiculous gimmick, it's not that important, as long as it's beeing sold believable.

Remember Paul Burchill being a freaking pirate? And he made it work, because he sold it all the way and had a nice feud with Regal, that made the gimmick.

Hope to see a lenghty feud between Fandangoo and Jericho with some background story, which will give Curtis the chance to really sell the character. By now, a defining moment is laking for me for the character.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

whether u think he will succeed of flop, he's up there with the rock, cm punk, john cena when it comes to a topic of conversation across the wrestling community, curtis is doing something right.


side note - just checked out his year old smackdown promo's, they were some funny shit, especially the "cat out of the bag" promo


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Stanford said:


> Exactly! I'm relieved that I'm not the only one who likes Fandango.
> 
> Gimmicks aren't about how a character is defined, but how it's portrayed. This forum loves asking for gimmicks, but when they get one, they don't know how to react. Damien Sandow is generally lauded for his gimmick around here, but his gimmick is essentially "Snobby Intellectual". How does that translate to "Main Event Pro Wrestler?". It's Damien's portrayal of the gimmick that gives it potential.
> 
> I think Curtis has this bizarre charisma that will allow him to pull this off.


I think Fandango is going to work, I really do. Like you said, I think a lot of people just don't remember how many ridiculous gimmicks have worked & can work. If everyone in creative listened to the internet, a lot of gimmicks that have worked would have never happened at all.

Remember, The Undertaker is a zombie that shoots lightning. Gimmicks like Gorgeous George, Adorable Adrian Adonis, Goldust even Honky Tonk Man. They *work*. 

It's not a _bad_ gimmick & they're adding layers to it. Fandango dances, he's creepy. He screams "say my name!" at people, Muhammad Ali style. He seemingly dances over fallen opponents with his valet. They're still tinkering with the bells & whistles of the gimmick to flesh it out more. Look at his entrance now & how extravagant it is, with the dancing floor, the hanging curtains & the Fandango light-up logo. It's crazy.

Razor Ramon was a greasy Scarface with a toothpick. Did people shit on his gimmick?

It's like people get on the internet & forget that bad guys are supposed to be booed or something.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I was kind of blown away by how awesome he was last night on Raw. Hopefully he can't keep it up and WWE doesn't get bored with him after two months and start jobbing him out to Sheamus and Del Rio


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Thought his leg drop last night looked awesome.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks like that leg drop is going to be his finisher. I'm fine with it.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

I don't think you can say that anyone in the company right now has put as much intensity into their character than Fandango. That's what will help him succeed. I enjoy when he hits that top rope leg drop and the crowd goes into the stunned 'Oh Fuck' silence.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah the top rope leg drop will be a fine finisher for him, if that's what they're using. He gets quite incredible height and distance, and (unless it's Jericho's super selling) manages to make it look impactful enough to be a matchender fo sho.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

Jericho is trying his damndest to get the guy over. So far it's working. Curtis really stepped up last night.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Coffey said:


> It's like people get on the internet & forget that bad guys are supposed to be booed or something.


This is exactly the problem. Smarks forget that you AREN'T SUPPOSED TO LIKE HEELS.


----------



## rockdig1228 (Mar 16, 2004)

Coffey said:


> I think Fandango is going to work, I really do. Like you said, I think a lot of people just don't remember how many ridiculous gimmicks have worked & can work. If everyone in creative listened to the internet, a lot of gimmicks that have worked would have never happened at all.
> 
> Remember, The Undertaker is a zombie that shoots lightning. Gimmicks like Gorgeous George, Adorable Adrian Adonis, Goldust even Honky Tonk Man. They *work*.
> 
> ...


Quoted for truth.

I think it's pretty evident that WWE is shifting back towards gimmicks & characters of all types - it seems like there's finally been some realization that not everyone has to be super-serious and have a stereotypical look. Think about who we've seen debut or be repackaged in the last year: Brodus Clay (and now Tensai), 3MB, Damien Sandow & Fandango are very much traditional, over-the-top wrestling gimmicks. The others they've introduced (Ryback, Antonio Cesaro & The Shield) aren't necessarily reliant on a gimmick, but they're being smart in presenting each one with a unique look.

Getting back to the topic at hand, I think the Fandango gimmick is working because Johnny Curtis is selling the hell out of it. His mannerisms have blended some elements of dance culture, but he's still kept the weirdness of his former character that was getting him noticed on NXT. And as far as the name goes? Yeah, it's a stupid name but it's not a big deal. Before the Fandango vignettes aired, he was working house shows as "Simply" Johnny Curtis - there's no reason they couldn't revert to that if they feel the need to present him a little differently.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> This is exactly the problem. Smarks forget that you AREN'T SUPPOSED TO LIKE HEELS.


Liking the heels isn't necessarily so bad as the characters can be more interesting at times, but they also seem to think everyone else has to feel the same way, and if they don't then they are to be looked down upon and treated like lower class life forms.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Gimmicks coming back is awesome. And, as always, it's middle aged men fake fighting in speedos... Now tell me again whats too ridiculous for a gimmick?


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

I have to admit Fandango has been a better heel than I anticipated and I'm surprised how much heat he is getting already. I'm still not sure how I feel about him going against Jericho at Wrestlemania this soon but I'm hoping it will be one of the better matches of the night.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Always love a good leg drop off the top rope, he's good in my book as long as he keeps doing that.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

title. There are so many other deserving guys who have put in work for this company on the main roster and have worked hard but just haven't been able to crack through the glass ceiling, and who could use this boost from Jericho. Why is Fandango getting it? They could have built up Rhodes vs Jericho or Sandow vs Jericho instead. Or they could have broken up Team Hell No earlier and went with Bryan vs Jericho. Or they could have given either Barrett or Cesaro the rub. Or even Miz. There are so many other guys who have actually proven themselves in this company, how the hell is Fandango the one who gets the Jericho push. Fandango hasn't proven anything yet, why the heck is he getting this push?

I'm not saying Fandango is bad. Maybe he'll be great, but just that he hasn't proven anything or earned anything of this magnitude yet.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

He's destined to fail, so it doesn't really matter. He will be jobbing by the end of the year.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



HEELKris said:


> He's destined to fail, so it doesn't really matter. He will be jobbing by the end of the year.


We don't know that for sure, but yeah that is a possibility. this reminds me of when they had Tensai go over Cena and Punk. Or when Khali was beating the Undertaker, HHH, and Batista. Or when Kozlov beat Undertaker. When someone hasn't proven himself, you shouldn't hand them huge wins over big superstars. 1) it cheapens the value of the win. 2) its insulting to the other guys in the back who actually deserve it. 3) you don't know what ur gonna get from the new guy, he might be a total flop like Tensai.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

To be fair to Fandango, he's gotten himself over and even gets 'asshole' chants. Can't say I saw much of Curtis, but what little I saw told me that he can carry a gimmick, so I'm going to at least give him a chance. He could easily turn out to be gold.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

Only time will tell if he's just another one of those quick, strong pushes McMahon/creative likes to throw out there for a few weeks before a sudden stop to all the build and effort to get him over. We'll see how long "Faadaango" lasts. I can't see this gimmick going that far tbh.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

Maybe one day Curtis will be a main eventer, I can't say because I haven't seen enough of him, but he won't do it with the Fandango gimmick.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



Clique said:


> Only time will tell if he's just another one of those quick, strong pushes McMahon/creative likes to throw out there for a few weeks before a sudden stop to all the build and effort to get him over. We'll see how long "Faadaango" lasts. I can't see this gimmick going that far tbh.


But time shouldn't tell. It should be a logical and smooth progression with Fandango earning his way up the roster. Rather than just getting spoonfed a hall of fame superstar like Chris Jericho to go over at Wrestlemania. Why is Fandango getting this rub, instead of guys who have proven themselves over a long period of time that they belong in this business?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



AmWolves10 said:


> But time shouldn't tell. It should be a logical and smooth progression with Fandango earning his way up the roster. Rather than just getting spoonfed a hall of fame superstar like Chris Jericho to go over at Wrestlemania. Why is Fandango getting this rub, instead of guys who have proven themselves over a long period of time that they belong in this business?


I agree with you but it is on the writing team to actually create that progression for the viewing audience on TV to follow and invest into the character before the bigger matches. WWE now just super-pushes these guys temporarily these days, almost in a throwing shit at the wall to see if it sticks situation, then forgets about them after the initial heat dies instead of finding entertaining methods to sustain it. It is lazy, lacks creativity, and more should be expected from professional television and movie writers.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

Maybe he made friends with HHH like Sheamus did.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



Clique said:


> I agree with you but it is on the writing team to actually create that progression for the viewing audience on TV to follow and invest into the character before the bigger matches. WWE now just super-pushes these guys temporarily these days, almost in a throwing shit at the wall to see if it sticks situation, then forgets about them after the initial heat dies instead of finding entertaining methods to sustain it. It is lazy, lacks creativity, and more should be expected from professional television and movie writers.


Agreed. I remember back when guys got slower pushes, it resulted in longer careers of excellence. Like Fandango's opponent at Wrestlemania, Chris Jericho who first competed for the midcard titles against Benoit and Eddie, and then later got the rub from guys like the Rock.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

Fuck knows. Hes just another dancing gimmick like Brodus Clay. Vince must have a thing with wrestlers dancing. Props go to Jericho though for what he did on Raw by directing instructions to Fandango when he forgot his script. Jericho should be in charge not HHH the business would be in better hands with Jericho


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

Again I'm not saying Fandango is bad. I don't know if he's good or not because he hasn't even proven himself. Fandango might end up becoming a great wrestler. I'm just saying let the guy freaking earn it before you feed him a wrestler of Chris Jericho's stature.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

The FAN DANG GO thing is going to get old really fast. Sure it may be hot now because its new, but when he keeps doing that for months and months, its going to get lame.
The WWE needs to push people that already have like Ziggler (stop jobbing him dammit) or Ceserao (again stop jobbing him out). Those two could be huge stars of the future why not push them instead of Johnny Curtis who has already failed once before to get over


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

he has potential, his creepy gimmick in nxt was on the same level as bray wyatt,tbh they should of carried that funny creepy gimmick onto the main shows.

i give curtis credit for making something out of this fandango character, when i first saw the fandango vignettes i thought meh, now his match with jericho is the one im most looking forward to at wrestlemania. ive started to notice how the way he pronounces his name is starting to really get over with fans and they are mimicking the way he says it


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

I thought it was dumb as hell at first but Curtis is doing an awesome job with it so far. If he can keep it up and they can expand on the character bit by bit I can see it going places.

That being said I fully expect him to be jobbing to Del Rio every week on Smackdown! in about two months.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

Sure, there's more deserving people, but let's not go calling it "The Jericho push", as if somehow he's not facing a guy who's happily laid down for people like Evan Bourne, Heath Slater and Kofi Kingston, and as if it's not a filler match. He's not facing Triple H in the semi-main.

This gimmick can't go very far either, it's a self limiting gimmick. It really doesn't matter how good you are, dancer = jobber/midcarder.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

You're forgetting that Fandago is pretty over. More so than our IC or US champ.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> You're forgetting that Fandago is pretty over. More so than our IC or US champ.


He better be considering he's getting mic time with the most annoying gimmick possible (I won't wrestle until you get my name right, the world's worst cheap heat), and the IC and US champion get nothing, AND they get beaten over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over, and Fandango hasn't.

Yeah, I wonder why. Let's give him the same treatment, let's beat him like a drum EVERY fucking week, and take away all of his mic time and the base of his character and see what happens.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

Can't see him as a main eventer. The farthest title division he might be ended up in is either the US or Intercontinental.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He better be considering he's getting mic time with the most annoying gimmick possible (I won't wrestle until you get my name right, the world's worst cheap heat), and the IC and US champion get nothing, AND they get beaten over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over, and Fandango hasn't.
> 
> Yeah, I wonder why. Let's give him the same treatment, let's beat him like a drum EVERY fucking week, and take away all of his mic time and the base of his character and see what happens.


Point is, creative gave Johnny a pretty laughable gimmick and he's ran with it really well. And there's lots of room to expand the character because, again(I've said a thousand times), it's not a "dancing gimmick". When Cesaro and Barrett where handed the ball, they failed to really run with it. And that's not entirely their fault, but really, this is WWE and rarely does exceptional talent get what they deserve. You should be glad that a new guy is being handled correctly and is doing well.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

He's been in developmental for 7 years and wrestling in the indies since 1999. If that isn't 'earning' a chance on the main roster then I don't know what is.

Also, if you think Fandango is a 'dancing' gimmick then you really need to pay more attention.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Point is, creative gave Johnny a pretty laughable gimmick and he's ran with it really well. And there's lots of room to expand the character because, again(I've said a thousand times), it's not a "dancing gimmick". When Cesaro and Barrett where handed the ball, they failed to really run with it. And that's not entirely their fault, but really, this is WWE and rarely does exceptional talent get what they deserve.


When Barrett was TRULY given "the ball", he was the biggest heel in the company and got heat that rivals any person in the last decade excluding Cena which isn't intentional heat. Other than that, he's never been given any substantial mic time or character development, and without mic time or character development, characters die. I guarantee I could get him over if I were booking for him, and without doing something like him beating Cena clean, because people would see through that.

Cesaro can't get heat because he's not charismatic. Fandango is at least somewhat charismatic, I don't know how much because I've never really seen much of him outside this, but there's at least SOMETHING to work with. With Cesaro there isn't, and to be honest, I'm not here to defend Cesaro, I'm here to defend Barrett. Even still, they're not helping Cesaro and if anybody started to care about him, they're trying hard to make people re-think their position.



> You should be glad that a new guy is being handled correctly and is doing well.


And why is that? I don't LIKE this new guy. He's not enjoyable. The mere fact that he's new doesn't matter to me. There's people who are better than him, like Sandow and Barrett who are NOT doing well, and that's who they should focus on.

Besides, Fandango isn't really doing well because you can't move up the card with a dancing gimmick, and yes, it IS a dancing gimmick. I don't know if you were the one who called him a "pretensious artist" or not, but even still, that's a limited base too, and he's using dancing as the backdrop, so it's a fucking dancing gimmick, period.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

The point isn't whether Fandango is good or not. The point is, he hasn't done enough in the WWE to prove himself to warrant getting a rub from Chris Jericho. Others have done far more.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> <snip>


I'm not gonna go on about Wade Barrett. I could go on about his ring work but then you'd have to defend him and we'd get lost. I'm just surprised that you, like me and everyone else, could complain everyday about how talent is being mismanaged but when one is actually being handled well (for only having been here what? Six weeks? And never had a match) you'd like to see them mismanaged so that you can prove a point which is essentially, "he wouldn't be doing well if he was sabotaged like my favorites". 

And no, he isn't a "pretentious artist". He's a creeper/sleezeball who uses dancing and an obviously fake accent to get in with the ladies. There's obviously alot of room there, with just that, to expand his character.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I'm not gonna go on about Wade Barrett. I could go on about his ring work but then you'd have to defend him and we'd get lost. I'm just surprised that you, like me and everyone else, could complain everyday about how talent is being mismanaged but when one is actually being handled well (for only having been here what? Six weeks? And never had a match) you'd like to see them mismanaged so that you can prove a point which is essentially, "he wouldn't be doing well if he was sabotaged like my favorites".


No, I want to see him mismanaged because I DON'T LIKE HIM. What I said about Barrett has nothing to do with Johnny Curtis as a talent, I'm just saying that regardless of if he's good or he isn't, he's gonna get over more than the IC (and for that matter US) champion if he's afforded something that they aren't allowed to have.



> And no, he isn't a "pretentious artist". He's a creeper/sleezeball who uses dancing and an obviously fake accent to get in with the ladies. There's obviously alot of room there, with just that, to expand his character.


Well, somebody said that so I assumed it was you, whatever. 

I know Johnny Curtis has worked as just a plain old weird, creepy guy before, but as far as this gimmick goes, it's a dancing gimmick regardless of if he's hitting on the divas or not. It just is. And even if they put more into it, it's STILL an opening match gimmick. A pervert isn't somebody you put in the main event.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> When Barrett was TRULY given "the ball", he was the biggest heel in the company and got heat that rivals any person in the last decade excluding Cena which isn't intentional heat. Other than that, he's never been given any substantial mic time or character development, and without mic time or character development, characters die. I guarantee I could get him over if I were booking for him, and without doing something like him beating Cena clean, because people would see through that.
> 
> Cesaro can't get heat because he's not charismatic. Fandango is at least somewhat charismatic, I don't know how much because I've never really seen much of him outside this, but there's at least SOMETHING to work with. With Cesaro there isn't, and to be honest, I'm not here to defend Cesaro, I'm here to defend Barrett. Even still, they're not helping Cesaro and if anybody started to care about him, they're trying hard to make people re-think their position.
> 
> ...


Barrett is ruined goods. They had something going with Nexus, but there's no turning back the clock on that one. His current gimmick is one of the most boring gimmicks out there. Oh he's a former bare knuckle fighter so he's tough. Don't care. He's a one trick pony and that pony died a few years back.

I agree with your analysis on Curtis but I don't have a problem with building life time mid carders especially if they have face potential. That's one step below the heel champ that can't play face like the IWC desperately wants to throw down are throats all day long. Whose the heel of the day?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

Tyrion Lannister has a point. Fandango is currently more over than Wade Barrett because he is written to look superior and getting a heat-magnet gimmick and beating up a beloved superstar in Chris Jericho. Wade Barrett on the other hand is doing nothing except getting knocked around and jobbed week after week with no storyline.

Back to my point: Fandango hasn't paid his dues and shouldn't be getting the Chris Jericho rub.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

Barrett peaked with Nexus.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



GillbergReturns said:


> Barrett is ruined goods. They had something going with Nexus, but there's no turning back the clock on that one. His current gimmick is one of the most boring gimmicks out there. Oh he's a former bare knuckle fighter so he's tough. Don't care. He's a one trick pony and that pony died a few years back.
> 
> I agree with your analysis on Curtis but I don't have a problem with building life time mid carders especially if they have face potential. That's one step below the heel champ that can't play face like the IWC desperately wants to throw down are throats all day long. Whose the heel of the day?


Nobody in this business is ruined goods. If MARK HENRY can recover, if MIZ can recover from being a reality tv guy to main eventing WrestleMania then anybody can, it's all about how you book them. If you book somebody to continually look stupid and refuse to let them talk, especially when it's their strongest asset, they're going to fail.

The WWE has conditioned people to not take Barrett seriously because he rarely if ever talks, and when he does it's to promote that failed movie of his, and he always loses. They can RE-CONDITION people to take him seriously IF they actually feel like it. Look at where Swagger was last year and look where he is now. I'm not saying people necessarily buy into the gimmick, but people thought he could never matter again and he has, simply because Vince decided it.


----------



## BarkerWoofer (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



AmWolves10 said:


> Fandango hasn't paid his dues and shouldn't be getting the Chris Jericho rub.




That whole "paying dues" thing is such a stupid tradition. If you're good, it shouldn't matter how long you've been in the company. 

Fandango is doing perfectly right now. He gets heat, he seems to sell well, and can do a leg drop as well as I've ever seen.

Also, BUILDING NEW STARS


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

I've seen Fandango do one leg drop and I can already see that he is much better in the ring than Barrett. 

His mic work has also been good. Just because you have an accent (Barrett) doesn't make you a good talker.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



BarkerWoofer said:


> That whole "paying dues" thing is such a stupid tradition. If you're good, it shouldn't matter how long you've been in the company.
> 
> Fandango is doing perfectly right now. He gets heat, he seems to sell well, and can do a leg drop as well as I've ever seen.
> 
> Also, BUILDING NEW STARS


I don't support Curtis, like you do, and I especially disagree about the leg drop, that spot looked fucked up on Raw, but you raise a point. Paying dues is fucking nonsense. If somebody's a main event level talent, put them in the main event right away. Don't waste years of their career when it's not needed.

Not to mention, it NEVER works across the board, for everybody. It's just an excuse they throw around when they have nothing to give to somebody, it's all about politics. Sandow is supposedly "paying his dues", despite being in the business (and being better by a ridiculous margin) like a decade longer than Roman Reigns, who's been shot to the top of the company from the second he's been here.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



BarkerWoofer said:


> That whole "paying dues" thing is such a stupid tradition. If you're good, it shouldn't matter how long you've been in the company.


It does matter. Its called respect. When people have been putting in work and fighting for a spot, they shouldn't be passed up randomly by some dude who has done nothing to earn it.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



Alim said:


> I've seen Fandango do one leg drop and I can already see that he is much better in the ring than Barrett.


ROFL, because clearly spots are what makes a wrestler. We should just push Evan Bourne to the main event then.

Besides, Leg drops are not a hard move whatsoever.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



AmWolves10 said:


> ROFL, because clearly spots are what makes a wrestler. We should just push Evan Bourne to the main event then.
> 
> Besides, Leg drops are not a hard move whatsoever.


It was executed perfectly as far as I'm concerned. It looked cool. It was appealing. It's going to get him over.

Barrett is arguably the worst, most green, dull wrestler on the roster.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



AmWolves10 said:


> It does matter. Its called respect. When people have been putting in work and fighting for a spot, they shouldn't be passed up randomly by some dude who has done nothing to earn it.


I disagree. If you're good, you're good. Look at Lesnar. All that hazing shit can be overdone sometimes and once guys reach the top they don't look back on it as a helpful or good experience.

I was listening to an Orton interview talking about guys who were bullies and treated him bad when he started, but then were kissing his ass once he was a star. He said how he would never do those things to young guys like Cody and Dibiase. He specifically name dropped test, hardcore holly, bubba dudley. 

Sometimes guys take it too far when they start hazing badly and hurting guys in the ring on purpose.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



> Barrett is arguably the worst, most green, dull wrestler on the roster.


Coming from a fan of Tensai, Brodus and Titus O'Neil. You sure know how to pick dem ring technicians.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nobody in this business is ruined goods. If MARK HENRY can recover, if MIZ can recover from being a reality tv guy to main eventing WrestleMania then anybody can, it's all about how you book them. If you book somebody to continually look stupid and refuse to let them talk, especially when it's their strongest asset, they're going to fail.
> 
> The WWE has conditioned people to not take Barrett seriously because he rarely if ever talks, and when he does it's to promote that failed movie of his, and he always loses. They can RE-CONDITION people to take him seriously IF they actually feel like it. Look at where Swagger was last year and look where he is now. I'm not saying people necessarily buy into the gimmick, but people thought he could never matter again and he has, simply because Vince decided it.


Miz hasn't recovered. He can barely win a mid card title nowadays. Outside of the IWC nobody cares that he was on Real World. People judge him as a wrestler and like Barrett he hasn't been able to recover once his heel of the day stint ended.

Mark Henry is a monster and can recover the second WWE switches the monster switch back on. Barrett is not that. He needs momentum otherwise he's Swagger.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Coming from a fan of Tensai, Brodus and Titus O'Neil. You sure know how to pick dem ring technicians.


I mark for gimmicks. Those guys are miles more entertaining than Wade Barrett and they are better in the ring too which is laughable because I will agree none of those 3 you listed are good workers by any means.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nobody in this business is ruined goods. If MARK HENRY can recover, if MIZ can recover from being a reality tv guy to main eventing WrestleMania then anybody can, it's all about how you book them. If you book somebody to continually look stupid and refuse to let them talk, especially when it's their strongest asset, they're going to fail.
> 
> The WWE has conditioned people to not take Barrett seriously because he rarely if ever talks, and when he does it's to promote that failed movie of his, and he always loses. They can RE-CONDITION people to take him seriously IF they actually feel like it. Look at where Swagger was last year and look where he is now. I'm not saying people necessarily buy into the gimmick, but people thought he could never matter again and he has, simply because Vince decided it.


Ok. I see your point.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

I have no idea what kind of milage they can pull from this character, but it's intriguing. I would much rather Barrett or Cesaro get that spot but I'll have to wait and see how he does.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



GillbergReturns said:


> Miz hasn't recovered. He can barely win a mid card title nowadays. Outside of the IWC nobody cares that he was on Real World. People judge him as a wrestler and like Barrett he hasn't been able to recover once his heel of the day stint ended.


I wasn't talking about his face run, I was talking about where he was when he came into the WWE. If you told ANYBODY that Miz would main event WrestleMania when he was doing the Diva search in 2006 and BUTCHERING it on the mic, nobody would have ever believed you, but yet he got a massive push out of it. And there's no guarantee that he's not going to ever get a huge push again. You seem to be too focused on what's going on now. Miz's career can turn around INSTANTLY, just because Vince McMahon, one day, gets up on the wrong side of the bed and says "God damn, why isn't Miz world heavyweight champion?! Let's correct that!". In fact, that's EXACTLY what they just did with Del Rio, who was COMPLETELY dying as a heel and looked like he had no chance to get another push any time soon.



> Mark Henry is a monster and can recover the second WWE switches the monster switch back on. Barrett is not that. He needs momentum otherwise he's Swagger.


My point is THEY CAN DECIDE IF HE'S GETTING MOMENTUM OR NOT.

Just because he's dead now doesn't mean he's automatically dead for the rest of his career.

That said, he IS dead for the rest of his career simply because Vince McMahon hates him and will not give him another chance. But, if he decided to, out of the blue, what he's doing NOW wouldn't have any effect on that.



> I mark for gimmicks. Those guys are miles more entertaining than Wade Barrett and they are better in the ring too which is laughable because I will agree none of those 3 you listed are good workers by any means.


You mark for stupid gimmicks, apparently. Not that I have a problem with Titus, he's fine. Calling any one of those guys better in the ring than Barrett is a joke, and I agree he's not much but you're VASTLY overstating how bad he is.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

Vince McMahon hates Wade Barrett :torres

Why is he still employed then?


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

To be humiliated every week, providing Vince the entertainment he loves.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

Wow. I didn't realize there were this many Fandango marks here. Yeah you guys are right, he's so good he deserves this megapush in his debut. rather than feeding him Chris Jericho, they should have turned the main event of Wrestlemania into a three way between Cena, Rock, and Fandango and have him go over. He's that good! :sarcasm:


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

Facing Jericho and beating him is not a big deal. This is not 2009.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



Alim said:


> Vince McMahon hates Wade Barrett :torres
> 
> Why is he still employed then?


Vince loves fucking with people, former WWE writers have even said how much he thrives on conflict and enjoys a hostile work environment.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

He's getting the push because the guy has worked hard, is in magnificent shape and is a very believable in-ring competitor. He's one of the only guys on the roster who has any intensity when he's cutting a promo, that's enough of a reason to get a push.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

Hopefully because he's good enough to carry the push. 

Honestly, I'm digging him so far. Hopefully he can perform well in the ring too, because everything else has been surprisingly entertaining.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



AmWolves10 said:


> Wow. I didn't realize there were this many Fandango marks here. Yeah you guys are right, he's so good he deserves this megapush in his debut. rather than feeding him Chris Jericho, they should have turned the main event of Wrestlemania into a three way between Cena, Rock, and Fandango and have him go over. He's that good! :sarcasm:


Can we not do that? Some of us are just excited by new talent in general and some of us actually liked Johnny Curtis and simply enjoy the Fandango character and see it's potential. That's all. I understand you're being sarcastic but it's unreasonable, no one is gushing over him or calling him Fandangoat. Can I like the guy without being called a mark? Because I'm not.


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

It's because he is a future hall of famer and one of the only few good things left about WWE right now.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

I'd have preferred Jericho face Cesaro to give Cesaro (and the US Title) a rub, but it's what it is. Sadly Cesaro will probably be relegated to the pre-show (if they even book him)...


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

It will fall on its face. The guy will go nowere. and this wrestlemania will do fuck all for anyone.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

He's getting the push because Fandango = $$$$$


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

WWe does not respect Jericho in the least.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



I Came To Play said:


> He's getting the push because Fandango = $$$$$


He can't draw a dollar with green crayon, sorry.


----------



## Alpha_Omega (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



Joe E Dangerously said:


> I disagree. If you're good, you're good. Look at Lesnar. All that hazing shit can be overdone sometimes and once guys reach the top they don't look back on it as a helpful or good experience.
> 
> *I was listening to an Orton interview talking about guys who were bullies and treated him bad when he started, but then were kissing his ass once he was a star. He said how he would never do those things to young guys* like Cody and Dibiase. He specifically name dropped test, hardcore holly, bubba dudley.
> 
> Sometimes guys take it too far when they start hazing badly and hurting guys in the ring on purpose.


Instead he got them fired or buried them (MVP, Mr Keneddy, Kofi Kingston, to name a few)


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



The_Jiz said:


> WWe does not respect Jericho in the least.


Or Jericho feels that he has already established himself as one of the greatest of all time, and can use his image to get over younger talent.

Since Fandango has been wrestling for 14 years, and been in the WWE developmental for 7 years, then he shouldn't be terribly green. He should have some good in-ring experience, and should already be accustomed to the WWE style of in-ring work. I wouldn't be surprised if Jerico vs Fandango turns out to be a very good match.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



The_Jiz said:


> WWe does not respect Jericho in the least.


Or maybe its because they respect him so much to trust him enough to help get the guy over.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I wasn't talking about his face run, I was talking about where he was when he came into the WWE. If you told ANYBODY that Miz would main event WrestleMania when he was doing the Diva search in 2006 and BUTCHERING it on the mic, nobody would have ever believed you, but yet he got a massive push out of it. And there's no guarantee that he's not going to ever get a huge push again. You seem to be too focused on what's going on now. Miz's career can turn around INSTANTLY, just because Vince McMahon, one day, gets up on the wrong side of the bed and says "God damn, why isn't Miz world heavyweight champion?! Let's correct that!". In fact, that's EXACTLY what they just did with Del Rio, who was COMPLETELY dying as a heel and looked like he had no chance to get another push any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't see your point on the Miz because you're talking about someone's pre WWE career and his 1st days in the company.

I could make the same arguments about the Ringmaster and Rocky Maivia. Wade Barrett has already been pushed to the moon and has played out feuds with some of WWE's biggest names.

You bring up Del Rio's push. He's face now and that opens new directions for him to go down. The problem with Barrett is he's squared in as a heel so it really isn't as easy as you're making it. It's much easier for WWE to bury Barrett in the mid cards and create new heels of the day then sell you angles that happened 2 years ago.

I'm not saying he's dead for the rest of his career but he needs a complete overhaul and it's a long term project for him to be championship material.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

Jericho wants to push talent that will be carrying the business down the road. I'm willing to bet Jericho hand picked Curtis to feud with.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

Jericho jobbing to people does shit, I don't know why it's so difficult for him and all of you people to understand that.

He's a jobber with a good history right now, if I went out on an episode of Raw and beat Jericho nobody would even care. 

Now, if Fandango and Jericho had an actual feud with a 2-1 record where Fandango eventually won in a big match at WM, that would do much more for him.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



Sids_chickenleg said:


> Jericho wants to push talent that will be carrying the business down the road. I'm willing to bet Jericho hand picked Curtis to feud with.


He was originally supposed to turn heel and feud with Ryback, but Vince switched it and asked him to help elevate Curtis. Jericho said he was a bit stunned at first, but of course agreed.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> Jericho jobbing to people does shit, I don't know why it's so difficult for him and all of you people to understand that.
> 
> He's a jobber with a good history right now, if I went out on an episode of Raw and beat Jericho nobody would even care.
> 
> Now, if Fandango and Jericho had an actual feud with a 2-1 record where Fandango eventually won in a big match at WM, that would do much more for him.


pretty sure youd still care


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



leobeast said:


> He was originally supposed to turn heel and feud with Ryback, but Vince switched it and asked him to help elevate Curtis. Jericho said he was a bit stunned at first, but of course agreed.


oh man if he turned heel and feuded with Ryback, the entire NY crowd would have been behind Jericho.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> We don't know that for sure, but yeah that is a possibility. this reminds me of when they had Tensai go over Cena and Punk. Or when Khali was beating the Undertaker, HHH, and Batista. Or when Kozlov beat Undertaker. When someone hasn't proven himself, you shouldn't hand them huge wins over big superstars. 1) it cheapens the value of the win. 2) its insulting to the other guys in the back who actually deserve it. 3) you don't know what ur gonna get from the new guy, he might be a total flop like Tensai.


No, we know that for sure. No dancing gimmick has ever received a legitimate push or a title reign

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



Ziggler Mark said:


> No, we know that for sure. No dancing gimmick has ever received a legitimate push or a title reign
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


How's the Galaxy S3? I am thinking of getting one for cheap once the S4 comes out.

Anyway as for Fandango, he's not as good as the guy in your username, but he could still amount to something. But yeah, he's done nothing to prove anything yet. saying your name in an annoying way over and over is obviously gonna get some response from the crowd who wants to see other stuff.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

It is a little weird, but put it this way, Fandango is getting more heat than just about all the other heels on the roster, a good push and maybe this guy could be a star... sounds fishy I know, but most including myself thought Swagger was destined for nothing, and now this guy has got the most cutting edge storyline.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*



leobeast said:


> He was originally supposed to turn heel and feud with Ryback, but Vince switched it and asked him to help elevate Curtis. Jericho said he was a bit stunned at first, but of course agreed.


Heel Jericho vs Face Ryback and you know Ryback's stock will get hurt big time by fan reaction. Doesn't matter what Jericho says in his promo's, fans will overwhelmingly cheer for Jericho... it was a good decision to be honest.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

I'm willing to give the guy a chance, other guys in back are deserving yes but its pretty cool to see a new guy getting a decent start to his career.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

Cuz he's the only man on the entire roster who can emphasize and enunciate his name like no other :lmao


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

What annoys me isn't whether Fandango deserves this shot or not but that it's a match no one wants to see or asked to see, nor will it be a good match. It will get 10 minutes max and that's it, nothing good or interesting will come out of this.

Have Jericho face Bryan, both have a big fan base and both get good reactions, even if the build sucked then at least the fans have something to be hyped about in terms of them putting on a great match.

Vince has really lost it, I'd be really pissed if I spent a lot of money for this years Wrestlemania.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

Sometimes youve got to take a chance with someone from the offset, make them a threat straight away... if you can make an impact from the off it sticks with the fans. I don't see a problem with it, no point wasting time trying to build up someone like Kofi Kingston again, his been their for years as a midcarder and the crowd may never perceive him as a mainevent talent. Best to cut your losses and start again.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

It's interesting because I can't tell if this means they're high on Fandango (letting him face Jericho) or not really (having him win a gameshow that ended up being irrelevant, pouring milk over his head before fading into obscurity.) Either way, I think he's the real deal, and I don't think the same can be said for many current undercarders.


Jerichaholic4life said:


> What annoys me isn't whether Fandango deserves this shot or not but that it's a match no one wants to see or asked to see, nor will it be a good match. It will get 10 minutes max and that's it, nothing good or interesting will come out of this.


I think you're wrong on both counts. They'll have a good match at the very least, and I'm definitely looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Name of fandango's girl?*

Trying to find it, Shes pretty damn hot.

Anybody have it?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Name of fandango's girl?*

Fandango comes out with a different chick everytime,Just saying.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> Fandango comes out with a different chick everytime,Just saying.


No he doesn't.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Name of fandango's girl?*



Ekaf said:


> No he doesn't.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Could have sworn they all look different...


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Name of fandango's girl?*

that's because you're crossed eye^


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Name of fandango's girl?*

Have to agree with Gandhi that they are different girls, likely just local dancers.

Here's one local dance instructor's article about it. http://lacrossetribune.com/news/loc...cle_019d3dec-86e0-11e2-b09b-0019bb2963f4.html


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Name of fandango's girl?*

Fandangirl?


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Name of fandango's girl?*

Ruth


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

amazing how nobody knows how much of a hard worker curtis is, this isn't some body builder. he was trained by killer kowalski


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

I have to agree with the OP, Others at least deserve a chance, hope they will in the future. But fandango has proven to me that he is a great competitor on & off the mic. He instantly reminded me of Jericho when he debuted in the WWF. Unlike others, Fandango has great potential. I just agree with the OP, he should not have a match at WM so soon, it's not fair.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

Because he has a nice ass.


----------



## Doug Simpson (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Name of fandango's girl?*



mjames74 said:


> Fandangirl?


You need to le the "A" breathe.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Name of fandango's girl?*

I think it is "Didyurfan" not too sure about that, might need checking.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Why is Fandango getting the Jericho push?*

looks like Wade Barrett got the Chris Jericho rub tonight. Is Tyrion still posting in this thread? That should make him happy. Good match with a hall of famer even if he didn't win. I guess Jericho became pretty good friends with Wade Barrett while he was his pro on NXT.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Fandango, the first gay wrestler?*

What if sometime down the line, Fandango turns face and is pushed as the first gay WWE superstar? What better time than to cash in on the whole marriage inequality thing? Hulk Hogan was a hero of his time, Stone Cold was a hero of his... why can't the WWE have the first gay man to win the WWE championship?

I could see people shooting down the idea based purely on the fact that one of the primary Pro Wrestling demographics probably looks down on that type of thing and Vince would risk alienating a chunk of his audience but can you IMAGINE how much press the WWE could get? The type of press they haven't seen in fuckin YEARS. Not only that, but it would be GOOD press. 

Vince wants his company trending? Try top news story on CNN for like a week or two. If the WWE is serious about moving forward, I don't know... it's something to think about.


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Fandango, the first gay wrestler?*

Wasn't Rico supposed to be kayfabe "legitimately gay"?


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Fandango, the first gay wrestler?*

Is he really gay?


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango, the first gay wrestler?*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> What if sometime down the line, Fandango turns face and is pushed as the first gay WWE superstar? What better time than to cash in on the whole marriage inequality thing? Hulk Hogan was a hero of his time, Stone Cold was a hero of his... why can't the WWE have the first gay man to win the WWE championship?
> 
> I could see people shooting down the idea based purely on the fact that one of the primary Pro Wrestling demographics probably looks down on that type of thing and Vince would risk alienating a chunk of his audience but can you IMAGINE how much press the WWE could get? The type of press they haven't seen in fuckin YEARS. Not only that, but it would be GOOD press.
> 
> Vince wants his company trending? Try top news story on CNN for like a week or two. If the WWE is serious about moving forward, I don't know... it's something to think about.


there have been plenty of Gay gimmicks in wrestling and WWE...

And I dont think he is really Gay so no he should not


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

He is gay to us...but to the WWE he is normal.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

? Fandango isn't gay hes just metrosexual any time he has a chance he try to hit on girls.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I wonder what they'll do with Fandango/Jericho tonight.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Something similar to what they did on smackdown I believe. Much like how he attacked Y2J on SD and did the same thing on Raw.

Or we might actually see Y2J kick his ass on this episode because Fandango is going over at WM.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

zkorejo said:


> Something similar to what they did on smackdown I believe. Much like how he attacked Y2J on SD and did the same thing on Raw.
> 
> Or we might actually see Y2J kick his ass on this episode because Fandango is going over at WM.


Seems most likely - Jericho has a beating to repay, and Fandango is v. likely winning, so Raw tonight is very liable to include a Jerikicking


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Let the A's breathe!!!!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Dude is one of the most over wrestlers in the WWE right now. 

Can't wait for the meltdowns when him and Jericho steal the show


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Fandango sucks!!!!!!!!! and to think this is Vince's pet project WTF


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

This is great. Fandango is one of the best parts of the show lately & his match at Wrestlemania is one that I am really looking forward to. He's really running with this gimmick & making it work.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

:lmao


----------



## FeedMeANewGimmick (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Lol at jim norton oiling his back.

Fandango did a great job here, seemed to be having fun with the gimmick and throwing things all over the place. Let's see how he performs in ring this Sunday.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Fandango is one of the more entertaining guys on the roster.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

:lmao What a guy!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Dude's getting over.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

I like Fandango.

It's a shame they didn't just have him as Johnny Curtis though. Perhaps something like "Fandango" Johnny Curtis. Just so he could drop it as the months/years go by. I happened to like Curtis when he was in NXT and thought he showed promise but he won't go his entire WWE Career with the nickname Fandango if he is to make it as a big time player.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

:lol

I actually like Fandango. He's been entertaining me so far, something 90% of this roster hasn't been able to do.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Actual gimmick = Entertainment.

Who knew?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

He's doing a surprisingly decent job. I didn't expect this, 'cause I thought the gimmick would be cheesy as fuck.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Just about every person on the active roster would kill a drifter to be as over as Fandango.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Guy is pretty entertaining.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Fandango`s definitely got his character down and he`s running with what he`s got. It`s just the little details like how he tips the bottle after saying his name that just makes him entertaining. And man, what a graceful exit!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*



Cookie Monster said:


> I like Fandango.
> 
> It's a shame they didn't just have him as Johnny Curtis though. Perhaps something like "Fandango" Johnny Curtis. Just so he could drop it as the months/years go by. I happened to like Curtis when he was in NXT and thought he showed promise but he won't go his entire WWE Career with the nickname Fandango if he is to make it as a big time player.


the fandango gimmick is what will get him over, then as the years go by he'll move away from the fandango gimmick and go back to johnny curtis. except this time he'll have recognition


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> the fandango gimmick is what will get him over, then as the years go by he'll move away from the fandango gimmick and go back to johnny curtis. except this time he'll have recognition


I understand that. But they should have at least let him use his name. Just had "Fandango" as a nickname, one he uses himself and WANTS everyone to acknowledge him by because he's a deluded character who wants to be known as a dancer despite not being one, like a crazed schizo.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

He's turning chicken shit into chicken salad. Johnny Curtis is making the gimmick work and he's getting over quickly.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

i think mcmahon actually has something here.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Hmm, warming up to this guy.I still believe other people deserved his spot at mania, but I hope he delivers.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

The match will impress.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Different angle


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

I do like Fandango's overness but can you imagine "Creepy" Johnny Curtis on O&A? God! His banter alone with Norton on "getting weird" could have gone down in radio history.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Never noticed until that video but Fandango kinda looks like Dane Cook.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*



orph said:


> Different angle


fixed


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

I like Fandango but he isn't going far with that gimmick. I mean could you really see a dancer being WWE champion?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Why does he have to be WWE Champion?


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Ambition? Surely he doesn't want to stay in the mid card with this gimmick for the rest of his career.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

the WWE Belt is part-time nowadays anyway, so yeah I could see him being WWE Champion


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Rick Rude was never WWF Champion. Neither was Mr. Perfect. Or Jake Roberts. Did they lack ambition?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

This guy's gonna make it big.



SN0WMAN said:


> I like Fandango but he isn't going far with that gimmick. I mean could you really see a dancer being WWE champion?


We had a white rapper win the WWE Championship and then redesign it into some kind of a rapper accessory and that rapper ended up becoming the face of the company, so why not?


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*



Coffey said:


> Rick Rude was never WWF Champion. Neither was Mr. Perfect. Or Jake Roberts. Did they lack ambition?


You can't compare them. Different times. The belt wasn't passed around like Kelly Kelly, the wrestlers weren't on TV everyweek so the fans didn't get sick of them as quick, etc... Times change as does ambitions and meanings. Ask this question with someone that is in the same era and has to cope with the same things Fandango does and then we'll talk.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

LOL that was funny. I'm happy for Curtis I liked him ever since he had to sing Orton's theme on NXT.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*



SN0WMAN said:


> I like Fandango but he isn't going far with that gimmick. I mean could you really see a dancer being WWE champion?




I didn't ever see a hispanic midget or an ex-reality tv star becoming champion but hey....


----------



## Shield Of Justice (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

FaaaaaaaaaaaaDangooo.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

FandanGOAT


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*



SN0WMAN said:


> You can't compare them. Different times. The belt wasn't passed around like Kelly Kelly, the wrestlers weren't on TV everyweek so the fans didn't get sick of them as quick, etc... Times change as does ambitions and meanings. Ask this question with someone that is in the same era and has to cope with the same things Fandango does and then we'll talk.


Kelly Kelly was NOT passed around have some damn respect for this lady

And as for Fandango considering Vince has created this character he will be WWE champion


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

gimmicks need to come back. The media loves guys that keep kayfabe alive


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Curtis is killing it with one of the worst gimmicks in a good while. Looks and acts like a star and is pretty entertaining to boot. Can't remember any particularly good matches of his but he was pretty serviceable inring on NXT IIRC.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Surprised he turned up to O&A in character. It's usually shoot stuff on that show. Curtis clearly having fun with this gimmick and so am I.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> We had a white rapper win the WWE Championship and then redesign it into some kind of a rapper accessory and that rapper ended up becoming the face of the company, so why not?



Haha, exactly. Nailed it.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

The star of Wrestlemania for sure.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

Move over Ziggler, its all about FANNNNNN-DAN-GO!


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

Nope, just wait until he pins Jericho


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

He is one of the most over guys right now.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

Fandango is GOD!


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

With characters like Bo Dallas the transsexual, I'm glad WWE is moving toward the new age by bringing in homosexuals like Fandango.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

Fandango already is the next IWC darling the reaction he gets prove it


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

If he gets a massive push after WM, you can be rest assure there will be backlash.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

He already is.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

FAAAAN DAAAAAAN GOOOOH is beloved by the whole WWE Universe.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

Looks like it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

He already is. Won't be too long before everyone is annoyed with him.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

If by darling you mean most of us shit on him, then sure. If you mean "oh he's a heel, auto like!", then I doubt it unless most here are all sissies as well as nerds without me realizing it.


----------



## WolfyGC (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

Yes and then in 3 years time people will hate him.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

I am a huge mark for Fandango already. The guy has potential to be something special.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

FaaaanDaaaaaaaaanGoooooooo The Best in the World!


----------



## Mozzaa (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

I really don't like him at the moment (not in a heat way because he's over big time, just the character), but there is still time for him to sway me, fuck I like the Jack Swagger we see now and I never thought I'd say that!. He'll certainly beat Jericho & as like someone has said I'd rather him than Bo fucking Dallas.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

Come on, you insecure little nothings who don't acknowledge true greatness when you see it.

LET THE A'S BREATH! YA GOTTA LET 'EM BREEEEEEEETHE


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> *Kelly Kelly was NOT passed around have some damn respect for this lady*
> 
> And as for Fandango considering Vince has created this character he will be WWE champion


Please we all know Kelly Kelly is a Grade A...







But on topic, I thin Fandango is hilarious. He will probably never be WWE Champion, but he will get some good success with how good he is with his gimmick.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

Since when the fuck was DOLPH an IWC darling?

He seems to be pretty 50/50 on here honestly, with 50 percent thinking he should be in the WWE Championship picture and the other 50 percent thinking he's a bland piece of shit. Personally, I don't think "IWC DARLINGS" really exist. BESIDES MARK HENRY. That's because he's awesome though.

THAT'S WHAT I DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xHnZ946rSkI


Nuff Said!!!


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*



WolfyGC said:


> Yes and then in 3 years time people will hate him.


3 year? More like 3 weeks of pushing.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

Well Johnny Curtis is a good wrestler, so I'm a fair fan of him in the ring. His gimmick of Fandango, I'm not sold on yet, but hope he's successful.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*



KingOfKings said:


> Since when the fuck was DOLPH an IWC darling?
> 
> He seems to be pretty 50/50 on here honestly, with 50 percent thinking he should be in the WWE Championship picture and the other 50 percent thinking he's a bland piece of shit. *Personally, I don't think "IWC DARLINGS" really exist.* BESIDES MARK HENRY. That's because he's awesome though.
> 
> THAT'S WHAT I DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


Exactly. The IWC doesn't have a hive mind, we all have our own opinions. And to read people complaining about the IWC when they themselves don't seem to realize they're a part of it always boggles my mind.


----------



## WolfyGC (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Fandango sucks!!!!!!!!! and to think this is Vince's pet project WTF


Yeah I agree with this person. he suck bad!


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

Anyone that watched NXT on its last run knows how good he can be. He's taken a terrible gimmick to the verge of overness. My mate was saying how the discussion with him from Creative/Vince must've been;

"We're giving you this (Terrible) gimmick, but you get to debut at 'Mania."

The guy has confidence in his ability.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

I liked Johnny Curtis since NXT, he always stood out from the others charisma wise. He's good at running with these 'out there' gimmicks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

He already is and it'll last about 3 months, if not sooner. As soon as he loses the push, the same people who supported him will be calling him garbage, just like they always do. I'm not getting sucked in to this bullshit, though.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

He's ace. Too bad Jericho will job to him, but oh well. LET THE A'S BREEEEATHE


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

I think he gets a pretty mixed reaction around here, actually. There's just as many people that were shitting on him three days ago as there were people praising him. Of course, you'll get the bandwagon people too that hop aboard because it's the "in" thing to do. Just like how now all of a sudden there's a bunch of people that dislike Kofi when that used to be a really rare opinion.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*



Coffey said:


> I think he gets a pretty mixed reaction around here, actually. There's just as many people that were shitting on him three days ago as there were people praising him. Of course, you'll get the bandwagon people too that hop aboard because it's the "in" thing to do. Just like how now all of a sudden there's a bunch of people that dislike Kofi when that used to be a really rare opinion.


People dislike Kofi?

He's barely on tv


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

It remains to be seen. Maybe we should watch him perform in the ring before we make that leap, eh?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*



LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> With characters like Bo Dallas the transsexual, I'm glad WWE is moving toward the new age by bringing in homosexuals like Fandango.


I don't think Fandango is homosexual


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Curtis always had the potential to make anything he's given work. I don't think anyone (except maybe HBK....lol) could have made this one work. I think he has potential to be the next HBK depending on which direction the character goes (will probbaly get buried in a few months though).

Crowds will soon chant 'Faaan...daaan...gay! Faaan...daaan...gay!' and that might be reason enough to get buried by the PC bs we have today.


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

It'll take some getting used to. If he doesn't get buried and the character develops properly then I have no doubts. Curtis in NXT was hilarious and he seems to be making this gimmick entertaining...which is hard to do obviously. 

"isn't it Scotty/Rikishi/Tensai/Brodus..."


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly was NOT passed around have some damn respect for this lady
> 
> *And as for Fandango considering Vince has created this character he will be WWE champion*


Not really. Vince pushed McIntyre as 'the chosen one' and he was dropped like a sack of shit.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Sam Roberts(Producer of Opie & Anthony show/On Air Talent)is an avid Wrestling fan involve with the industry specially the Indy scene









If they got married, they would be called SAMDANGO


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

that was great.
Digging this guy a lot


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

I was hating on the guy at first, but I have to admit, he's grown on me A LOT. This could be Vince's most successful pet project in a while. 

I love it how he says no one can pronounce his name, but not even he pronounces it the same every time :lmao


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

Internet darling is just another long list or irritating wrestling terminologies. Not exclusively but often used by as a derogatory term for people who don't like the mentioned wrestler. Its up there with the annoying use of the word SMARK.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

Not my darling...


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Funny stuff. Hopefully his character evolves a little so that he can keep showing off his personality instead of being a one-dimensional 'you can't say my name right' type of guy. He was pretty funny in NXT so it'd be nice if that was allowed to show through. I'm not getting my hopes up though because a lot of guys have more charisma than we see on TV.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

That was a good segment! Like I said from the word go, its a fun gimmick and if they keep the steam behind it and don't start over running it it should be able to go far!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

No one is going to dislodge Punk from the internet darling status for a very very long time I think.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

Neither Dolph or Fandango are IWC darlings. Both get fairly mixed reactions on here. 

In regards to Fandango, some have taken to him because his gimmick is something different, and he's getting the heat, while others dislike him because his gimmick is a joke that can't be taken seriously and the fact he's getting a strong push in such a ridiculous gimmick. I personally don't care for him. 

The real IWC darling is Daniel Bryan who 99% of this forum cream their pants over, and to a lesser extent Dean Ambrose.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

The guy has got crazy potential, I just don't know if he'll be taken seriously as a main eventer.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*



PacoAwesome said:


> Please we all know Kelly Kelly is a Grade A...


Kelly Kelly is not a whore



Ruckus said:


> Not really. Vince pushed McIntyre as 'the chosen one' and he was dropped like a sack of shit.


Drew McIntrye should of been WWE champion along time ago Vince fucked over Drew. Fandango will be WWE champion though hes getting over and has the right character to succeed


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

I love the character, but I never saw much of his wrestling ability in NXT. I hope he can work.

"YOU GOTTA' LET THE A's BREEAAATHHHHEEEE"

And when the fuck are we getting a FAN-DAN-GOAT smiley? :frustrate


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

Please address him as FandanGOAT.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*



Nostalgia said:


> The real IWC darling is Daniel Bryan who 99% of this forum cream their pants over, and to a lesser extent Dean Ambrose.


I am the 1%!


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

He's earned my respect by taking what should be a pretty crappy gimmick, and running with it. His commitment to it is incredible.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Brings a tear to my eye to see so much Johnny Curtis/Fandango bandwagoning. I have been waiting for this since the FCW days. Watch how he steals the show at Wrestlemania, gets colossal heat EVERYWHERE, becomes the company's top heel, takes over the world etc. Long time coming, too. Couldn't care less about whatever past stars they're going to try and make happen again this year, all I want right now is more giving the ball to guys like Fandango, The Shield etc who are making their characters work like nobody's business.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

Right now the IWC seems to be on his jock, but we'll see in a month.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

He already is and he still doesn't even wrestle a match xD, I never liked him, average ring skills piece of shit mic skills... not gonna bandwagon either.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

He's already there. :cool2


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*



OJA20 said:


> Please address him as FandanGOAT.


Or Fandogshit.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

I can admit that I thought the guy was terrible at first but he is slowly getting my interest. 



SN0WMAN said:


> I like Fandango but he isn't going far with that gimmick. I mean could you really see a dancer being WWE champion?


That didn’t stop a mid-card talent screaming _“I’m Awesome!”_ with having arguably the most terrible look of all time become WWE Champion and even main evented Wrestlemania. If that joke can get his 15 minute of fame with the WWE Championship, so could Fandango.


----------



## RubenMark (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Listening to the OnA replay right now. Can't wait for this to come up.

:yes


----------



## RubenMark (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

Slater the rock star, Fandango the dancer, Ziggler the showman, AJ the groupie.

Make it a stable and watch me mark in my pants.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Love his cocky heelish funny attitude..gotta admit..the guy is actually a funny heel...and gets legit heat.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

he needs some more to his character besides just the bit with his name, that will get old pretty quick if thats all he ever says.


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

I can see him being popular for the meantime but I honestly don't see it lasting long. I really like him for now but I'm hesitant.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

Fannnn Dannnnnn Go Go Go is over like Rover....that's for sure.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Hilarious segment, loved Curtis in NXT and he's doing great so far, look forward to his match at Mania and really hope it all works out, the potential is there


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

They're completely burying Curtis on that 20 minute clip that was posted. Saying he's horrible on the mic (not on purpose) and all that stuff. Those two guys sound like complete idiots to be honest and they don't even seem to comprehend why the character is really good or modern wrestling in general.

The idea of the ballroom dancing gimmick is horrible but the way it's being showcased by WWE and acted by Curtis is brilliant. Even smart wrestling fans took a while to get used to it and understand it. Great work by Curtis and WWE on this. Really hope he's over big at Wrestlemania as that could make his career.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

No. People will be bored of him in 3 weeks.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

He already is! Try saying a bad word about him. Then he'll either be successful so we all turn on him or he gets jobbed out and we love him even more (unless he turns faces then we hate him).


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

IWC Darlings? Fandango?

Meh... 4/10

Honestly though, I love the FAAAN DAAAAN GOAT :draper


----------



## Jack of Hearts (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

From what I understand, Curtis has been around for quite some time in developmental, since 2006 if I remember correctly. By all accounts from podcasts and interviews he is just an absolute fan of the industry, he just loves wrestling and is a class act every step of the way.

Here's hoping this all translates well, and that a true professional like Jericho will be able to walk him through a memorable debut.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

He has a gimmick something 95% of the locker room needs


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

yuck... not Fandango!


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

all his gimmicks are shit but he makes them work somehow and i like him for that.

creepy curtis was fun to watch.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nya6g8A357E


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

100% he is


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

lets hope so


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

I called it the second Jericho/Fandango was booked. Fandango is the future of WWE... he is the chosen one that will succeed John Cena!


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*



Banjo said:


> I called it the second Jericho/Fandango was booked. Fandango is the future of WWE... he is the chosen one that will succeed John Cena!


Brad Maddox is the chosen one. Fandango is close though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

sure he will

i talked to IWC yesterday and he agreed


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

Speak for yourself. I hope the character gets killed off Muhammad Hassan style.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

He's already becoming an IWC darling. People are already jumping on his bandwagon on several forums.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I love how he no-sold and ignored the fact that some random person screamed out "JOHNNY CURTIS!" at 2:00.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

This is hilarious, the guy is winning me over for sure


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been racking my brain as to what that segment reminds me of then it hit me


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

This was fucking brilliant. I wish he brought that dancing girl with him just to make it even more obnoxious. :lol

DAT KAYFABE. (Y) Hopefully he stays in character in like everything he does. It's kinda've annoying to see guys like Kane etc act normal in interviews (not that it sucks seeing Kane act as himself in interviews), but I think it's awesome how he didn't break character in this, especially because this gimmick is still new. (Copied and pasted from an AP thread lol)

I'm definitely digging Fandango more now.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*



2 Ton 21 said:


> Never noticed until that video but Fandango kinda looks like Dane Cook.


Thankfully, Johnny Curtis has more talent and personality in his pinkie finger than Dane Cook does in his whole body.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

What an annoying douche.

Why does everyone suddenly love him? Typical internet fans.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Ain't happening brother!


----------



## TheVenomousViper (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*



Wings said:


> I hope he fails just so their prediction (that he's going to be a star) is wrong.


You're an idiot then because the company that you invest both your time (by posting on here) and your money (by buying tickets, PPVs etc) badly needs a future star.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*

Why is he wearing his wrestling gear to a radio interview??? surely he can do that whole name thing in his normal clothes


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: FANDANGOO on opie and anthony LOL*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> What an annoying douche.
> 
> Why does everyone suddenly love him? Typical internet fans.


Because his character is an annoying douche and he's portraying it brilliantly. "Typical internet fans" like people who are good at their jobs.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

*5 things you should know about Johnny Curtis (now Fandango)*

1) he has been with WWE for 8 years

2) he has been in wresting biz for 14 years

3) he's only 29 year old. he has been in the biz wresting since he was 15.

4) always had shit gimmick but somehow he made them work beyond belief. see: creepy curtis from NXT and now fandango seems to follow the same trend. speaking of nxt, folks need to watch his hilarious shit from NXT. ex: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nya6g8A357E

5) here's a video of his moveset http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBCsczh-cXA you'll definitely see some of these at WM.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 5 things you should know about Johnny Curtis (now fandango)*

:aries2


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: 5 things you should know about Johnny Curtis (now fandango)*



1nation said:


> 2) he has been in wresting biz for 14 years
> +
> 3) he's only 29 year old.
> =
> *he has been in the biz wresting since he was 15.*


:genius :genius :genius


----------



## Above Average (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 5 things you should know about Johnny Curtis (now fandango)*



> he has been with WWE for 8 years


Sort of took me by surprise when I read that, it's a long time, yet he's still young for wrestling standards and has the chance to make a lasting impression.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: 5 things you should know about Johnny Curtis (now fandango)*

Here is the 6th thing you should all know about John Curtis. He is going to be a very big part of the company for the next decade. This Fandango character won't be long term. You'll see.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 5 things you should know about Johnny Curtis (now fandango)*



> 3) he's only 29 year old. he has been in the biz wresting since he was 15.


Actually he's almost 32.Research,dammit!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 5 things you should know about Johnny Curtis (now fandango)*

He was horrible on NXT season 4, absolutely terrible. He's improved a great deal in my eyes. This gimmick works for him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 5 things you should know about Johnny Curtis (now fandango)*

All I need to know is that this gimmick is boring the hell out of me, I don't care what he's done before. We'll see if he really has something to offer once he gets a role with some legitimacy.


----------



## donkshow (Feb 6, 2013)

Hated the gimmick originally. Now, I love it. Fandango is the best.


----------



## Fandango716 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: 5 things you should know about Johnny Curtis (now fandango)*

Fandango will eventually turn from ball room dancer to a RAW main event. You'll see.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

NO ! No! No! just like Daniel Bryan would say


----------



## Fandango716 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

My favorite on the current roster other than Taker


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

So is Summer Rae gonna he his new valet?


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

http://espn.go.com/blog/playbook/fandom/post/_/id/20441/wrestlemania-29-cm-punk-offers-preview



CM Punk said:


> *As a fan, what WrestleMania match are you most looking forward to watching?*
> 
> CM Punk: Fandango versus Chris Jericho. You probably don’t believe me, but it’s true. I can’t remember the last time somebody debuted at WrestleMania, and Fandango is actually one hell of a talent, so I’m excited to see where this goes. Besides, it’s Chris Jericho. You can’t go wrong with a Chris Jericho match.


As much as I hate to admit it, I gotta give Punk credit. He thinks just like I do


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: 5 things you should know about Johnny Curtis (now fandango)*

8 years with the WWE? Well I'll be damned.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: 5 things you should know about Johnny Curtis (now fandango)*

8.years in the company and people still act like hes new to this.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*

Interesting fact. Jericho was specifically hand picked by Vince to put this guy over. Should be a great Wrestlemania. Jericho is such a contributor to the business.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: 5 things you should know about Johnny Curtis (now fandango)*



1nation said:


> 1)
> 
> 5) here's a video of his moveset http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBCsczh-cXA you'll definitely see some of these at WM.


Where's the Reverse sto? He should be doing this move full time as his finisher instead of the leg drop. Or at least to compliment it.

Then again, maybe he was just "testing" Reverse sto at house shows.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGvpD68I9Tw

Money he does it to Jericho at WM29 for the win. Whoever he doesn't have believing this guy, he will after the match. The crowd will pop after the Reverse STO.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: 5 things you should know about Johnny Curtis (now fandango)*

Spent a long time in developmental.


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

Funny thing, at first when i read comments when he debutedpeople here hated him, now i seemore positiveposts than negative.
He got the looks, seems he have good moveset (just saw a video posted by a forum user...), he can be the next thing...


----------



## stepping stool (Jan 29, 2013)

He should LEEETTT... ITTT.... GO.... That's right, instead of pronouncing his name every show, he should actually wrestle.


----------



## Overgiver (Apr 4, 2013)

Hope they don't do what they did with Brodus Clay. Push em, ppl get on board because its a new funny gimmick, then run him into the ground. Granted Curtis has more charisma that clay, but when they are puppets they can only do what they are told.


----------



## CMPunkFan18 (Jul 14, 2008)

Loved Curtis since his NXT days, glad that he's finally getting a chance. Loving this gimmick, since day one, so fresh in an era that badly needs gimmicks, and he's making it work. I'll probably get shit for this, but his gimmick reminds me alot of Goldust when he first debuted. Both are very eccentric, both pronounce their names as their catchphrase, do alot of gyrations and rubbing against themselves, and people think/thought both were homosexual, despite both having female valets lol. Add to the fact Goldust's first WM match was against Roddy Piper (A part time veteran), and Fandango's is against Chris Jericho (also a part time veteran).
I dunno, I just see a lot of uncanny similarities in Fandango and the first couple years of Goldust and his character.


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: 5 things you should know about Johnny Curtis (now Fandango)*

hes going to be awesome


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: 5 things you should know about Johnny Curtis (now Fandango)*

I remember Curtis was owed a title shot (can't remember which one) after winning NXT but WWE dropped the ball on him. I guess they figured he needed more development or the fact that the NXT viewing figures were so bad, nobody would know or care who the hell he is. Glad to see he's getting his chance now.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Is Fandango going to become the next IWC's darling?*



JC00 said:


> So is Summer Rae gonna he his new valet?


Let's be real, he needs a valet that can take bumps. The chicks he's been with don't look like female wrestlers from NXT or something, they look like random people. He needs a valet that can dance decently, to him his gimmick of course, but also take bumps.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I think there might be subliminal messages in Fandango's entrance music, I'm starting to get withdrawal symptoms from it. OH GOD I NEED TO HEAR IT RIGHT NOW

Dooo do! Do doo, do doo do, do doooooooooo do!


----------



## Kfchicken (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: 5 things you should know about Johnny Curtis (now Fandango)*

6. I heard he was Bisexual


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Fandango will be a bigger star than anyone in The Shield


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Overgiver said:


> Hope they don't do what they did with Brodus Clay. Push em, ppl get on board because its a new funny gimmick, then run him into the ground. Granted Curtis has more charisma that clay, but when they are puppets they can only do what they are told.


Same here. I really hope they take his character to the limit, and don't turn him into Clay like you said or Santino. 

In WWE history, there have been plenty of gimmicky characters that went on to greatness, while still keeping their "origins" gimmick. Just slightly toned down.

A few examples(there are many): Honky Tonk Man, The Big Bossman, Ravishing Rick Rude, The Model Rick Martel, Goldust, Razor Ramon, Irwin R. Schyster(IRS) , Papa Shango, The Million Dollar Man, Mr. Perfect, Doink, Kane, Mankind, ... The Undertaker.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

curtis definitely has star quality about him, i watched and liked him in nxt but when i first saw the early promos for fandango i thought what a waste of curtis after having the creepy gimmick in nxt, but the guy is pulling of this fandango character so well where others would flop with it big time


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: 5 things you should know about Johnny Curtis (now Fandango)*



Ruckus said:


> I remember Curtis was owed a title shot (can't remember which one) after winning NXT but WWE dropped the ball on him. I guess they figured he needed more development or the fact that the NXT viewing figures were so bad, nobody would know or care who the hell he is. Glad to see he's getting his chance now.


He won a tag team title shot with his pro R-Truth, but then Truth went batshit crazy and feuded with Cena. Curtis actually had his shot last year on NXT with Michael "Genesis" McGillicutty against Hell No.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Funny how he said in an off air interview that his (Curtis's) dad (who is a truck driver) didn't approve at first of his new Fandango character. But now he loves that his son is getting a big push in the business.

Cool guy, really nice nice guy too. Best new gimmick to come around in WWE in a long time. Hope it lasts & "they" don't screw it up.

Good Luck Curtis. Prove the doubters wrong.


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

The only things keeping me from fully investing in and liking this guy is his entrance music and name. Both are totally lame and meh.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Just heard CM Punk in a real interview (not in character)say that Curtis as Fandango is great for the WWE, and he's doing an awesome job at it.

Love it. CM Punk approved!!!


----------



## stepping stool (Jan 29, 2013)

Zappers said:


> Just heard CM Punk in a real interview (not in character)say that Curtis as Fandango is great for the WWE, and he's doing an awesome job at it.
> 
> Love it. CM Punk approved!!!


CM Punk approving him makes it official? Is their a golden seal of approval that comes with that? How about golden plaque?
Believe me when I tell you, Fandango could dance all the way to the moon but until he actually wrestles, he is nothing but an empty guy with other
wrestlers like CM Punk filling in those blank spaces inside him so gullible and foolish people like you can believe it. Try making your own footsteps instead of
following someone else's.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Zappers said:


> Just heard CM Punk in a real interview (not in character)say that Curtis as Fandango is great for the WWE, and he's doing an awesome job at it.
> 
> Love it. CM Punk approved!!!


Where did you watch that interview!?


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

stepping stool said:


> CM Punk approving him makes it official? Is their a golden seal of approval that comes with that? How about golden plaque?
> Believe me when I tell you, Fandango could dance all the way to the moon but until he actually wrestles, he is nothing but an empty guy with other
> wrestlers like CM Punk filling in those blank spaces inside him so gullible and foolish people like you can believe it. Try making your own footsteps instead of
> following someone else's.


What Punk means is that he's doing it right, and taking it as far as he can go even if they give him shit to run with, just like his old character.


----------



## stepping stool (Jan 29, 2013)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> What Punk means is that he's doing it right, and taking it as far as he can go even if they give him shit to run with, just like his old character.


It's kind of hard to get behind someone who hasn't even wrestled in a match yet. Now he's heading straight to Wrestlemania 29 leaving no gaps for people who have actually wrestled.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

stepping stool said:


> CM Punk approving him makes it official? Is their a golden seal of approval that comes with that? How about golden plaque?
> Believe me when I tell you, Fandango could dance all the way to the moon but until he actually wrestles, he is nothing but an empty guy with other


Errr. He's been wrestling for WWE for around 8 years.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The following RAW, after Wrestlemania, Fandango should beat Cena cleanly for the WWE title. Instant heat and a future megastar.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> Where did you watch that interview!?


Radio interview on XM.


----------



## stepping stool (Jan 29, 2013)

Zappers said:


> Errr. He's been wrestling for WWE for around 8 years.


Then why haven't you made a golden statue for him yet? Why isn't there red carpets under his feet? Why hasn't an earthquake erupted when he performs a GTS?
I'll tell you why. HE'S JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE. Forget about wrestlers like Jericho and Kane their just another lint on my shirt. Lets ignore the fact that they are years ahead of Punk. You need to adjust that spotlight of yours on somebody else.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

WrestlingFan96 said:


> The only things keeping me from fully investing in and liking this guy is his entrance music and name. Both are totally lame and meh.


His name is a grower, definitely, (still undecided on whether it's perfect or if it's atrocious) but I think his music is great. I'll take something with the character and personality of Fandango's theme over another generic teen-rock guitar riff like 90% of guys come out to.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

funny how people are criticizing based on the fact that he hasen't wrestled....do you like cena because hes a wrestling god?what about the rock?stone cold?
no you like them because of character and they way they potrait themselves because lets face it none of those guys i mentioned are (WRESTLING) geniuses key word there although stone cold can deliver a good looking beatdown..most people care mainly about the characters bottom line


----------



## stepping stool (Jan 29, 2013)

Coyotex said:


> funny how people are criticizing based on the fact that he hasen't wrestled....do you like cena because hes a wrestling god?what about the rock?stone cold?
> no you like them because of character and they way they potrait themselves because lets face it none of those guys i mentioned are (WRESTLING) geniuses key word there although stone cold can deliver a good looking beatdown..most people care mainly about the characters bottom line


First of all, nobody likes Cena's character. Second of all, any intelligent person wouldn't want to see someone dance their way to Wrestlemania rather than, I don't know, FUCKING wrestling? And don't you DARE think for one moment that dropping Stone Cold in your already combustive cauldron of a brain is justified. Re-organize your facts.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

stepping stool said:


> First of all, nobody likes Cena's character. Second of all, any intelligent person wouldn't want to see someone dance their way to Wrestlemania rather than, I don't know, FUCKING wrestling? And don't you DARE think for one moment that dropping Stone Cold in your already combustive cauldron of a brain is justified. Re-organize your facts.


First of all, fuck you, I like Cena's character. Second of all, fuck you, I can't wait to see Fandango dance his way to Wrestlemania. Third of all:


----------



## stepping stool (Jan 29, 2013)

Fru said:


> First of all, fuck you, I like Cena's character. Second of all, fuck you, I can't wait to see Fandango dance his way to Wrestlemania. Third of all:


First of all, I would expect someone like you to like a prick like Cena. I mean it's pretty apparent you like being in the smaller crowd of people, you know, the children. Second of all, the dent on my table is a future glimpse of your face. Third of all, you have really low standards but hey, low standards from a low class guy.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

stepping stool said:


> First of all, I would expect someone like you to like a prick like Cena. I mean it's pretty apparent you like being in the smaller crowd of people, you know, the children. Second of all, *the dent on my table is a future glimpse of your face.* Third of all, you have really low standards but hey, low standards from a low class guy.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Zappers said:


> Just heard CM Punk in a real interview (not in character)say that Curtis as Fandango is great for the WWE, and he's doing an awesome job at it.
> 
> Love it. CM Punk approved!!!


Yes! (Y)


----------



## Ghost8080 (Feb 7, 2012)

stepping stool said:


> First of all, I would expect someone like you to like a prick like Cena. I mean it's pretty apparent you like being in the smaller crowd of people, you know, the children. Second of all, the dent on my table is a future glimpse of your face. Third of all, you have really low standards but hey, low standards from a low class guy.


Since when was John Cena a prick? You don't even know him.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

stepping stool said:


> First of all, nobody likes Cena's character. Second of all, any intelligent person wouldn't want to see someone dance their way to Wrestlemania rather than, I don't know, FUCKING wrestling? And don't you DARE think for one moment that dropping Stone Cold in your already combustive cauldron of a brain is justified. Re-organize your facts.


nobody likes cena?are you mental or something cena is the number #1 in the wwe for a reason obviously he has alot of haters but he has much more fans...these days gimmicks make wrestlers not so much wrestling skill for instance which would you rather see a blazing promo by cmpunk or a technical match between ziggler and tyson kidd?knowing how to wrestle is good obviously but doing a character justice will get you alot further ..lastly you can put stone cold on pedestal if you want hes a goat because he had a great character NOT because he was a good wrestler which is my point


----------



## Weed Duck (Mar 19, 2013)

I think the gimmick is cringeworthy but I've never seen the guy wrestle so I'll give it a chance.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Weed Duck said:


> I think the gimmick is cringeworthy but I've never seen the guy wrestle so I'll give it a chance.


NXT is your friend.


----------



## friskysandwich (Mar 10, 2013)

*The Fandango match...*

I've been hearing good things about him and when I see him debut he sucks so much ass... Seriously, what is so special about him? All he did was a kick, punches, and a roll up pin... Jericho owned his ass most of the match.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: The Fandango match...*

Yeah but he won


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't see how Fandango gave a good account of himself. Jericho carried the match (obviously( and Fandango looked awkward throughout. Possibly nerves, but he didnt' perform well in my opinion.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## friskysandwich (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: The Fandango match...*



Daemon_Rising said:


> Yeah but he won


Only because Vince wanted him to...

Jericho would've wiped the floor with that dancing embarrassment.

I just don't get how you guys can say he's good... I don't know, maybe I'll watch him some more.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: The Fandango match...*

He's the flavour of the month. People will move on and forget him soon enough just like all the other flavour of the months.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: The Fandango match...*

Fandango kicks ass! Props to Jericho for always putting people over, he truly is one of a Kind.. Fandango's gonna be epic, I can see him main eventing a PPV soon against Cena. of course he's gonna get buried....


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: The Fandango match...*

He beat Chris Jericho a 9 time world champion in his debut match at Wrestlemania and he sucks? More like a future Hall of Famer


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: The Fandango match...*

People keep saying he put on a great match... but I definitely wouldnt say that.


----------



## friskysandwich (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: The Fandango match...*



afender. said:


> He beat Chris Jericho a 9 time world champion in his debut match at Wrestlemania and he sucks? More like a future Hall of Famer


I don't see it, honestly... I really don't. 

Chris Jericho carried the match and all we got out of Fandango was a kick, punches, a trip off the top ropes, and a roll up...that's all. 

The crowd was right when they were shouting "You can't wrestle" at RAW.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: The Fandango match...*

Was a bad match.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: The Fandango match...*

Cut the guy some slack, critique him after 3 or so matches. He wasn't that bad.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: The Fandango match...*

If your first match in the WWE (as Fandango) is at Mania in front of 80000 people and you're against Chris Jericho, you're never gonna come out looking like the better wrestler. Ok, Fandango didn't do fantastic but it's enough to be going on with.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: The Fandango match...*



SN0WMAN said:


> He's the flavour of the month. People will move on and forget him soon enough just like all the other flavour of the months.


Agreed.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: The Fandango match...*



afender. said:


> He beat Chris Jericho a 9 time world champion in his debut match at Wrestlemania and he sucks? More like a future Hall of Famer


Winning a predetermined match doesn't make make you good in any way. 

The match was poor but it was hard to tell who's fault it was. Fandango was a good bumper but he totally made his finisher look weak in his debut. There was a lot of awkward moments too, especially that god-awful finish. It's really hard to make a fair judgement on him on that first match.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Fandango match...*

Don't think the match was too bad at all. I guess some people are too hard to please and expect false finishes or Daniel Bryan clinics for a match to be good.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: The Fandango match...*

Kudos to Jericho for putting him over. A true legend.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: The Fandango match...*

Fandango sucks, I don't care what all the rabid Fandango marks with their glasses and wedgies that they got at school say. He can't even put on a good match with Jericho, one of the best in this business. He has no charisma. He sucks.


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: The Fandango match...*

Worst match in Mania history IMO


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: The Fandango match...*

People say good things about Fandango? Since when?

Anyway, it has to have been nerves. Think about it this way: his very first match on the main roster was at the highest-grossing Wrestlemania of all time, against a legend in Chris Jericho. It's a pretty fuckin big jump from wrestling Michael McGillicutty in front of an NXT crowd, to say the least.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: The Fandango match...*

So the ending was a bit botched, he showcased himself well and is a great heel and I hope he has a very successful 2013, but knowing Vince, he'll be jobbing to ADR and Sheamus every week come June, I'm just enjoying it while I can because he's got a great gimmick which he works well and is over, and he's in my top 5.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: The Fandango match...*

I thought the match wasn't bad, to be honest would've made a lot more sense if Fandango was winning almost the entire match then at the very end Jericho gets a roll up pin or something though. The whole thing with Jericho losing to people doesn't really help get people over IMO, Fandango was getting heat for his gimmick before Jericho came along anyway... I'm wondering how long it is before Jericho loses a match to Kaitlyn or AJ.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Fandango match...*

The match was OK, but that was more because Jericho was leading the entire thing. Too many botches going on.


----------



## SolarKhan (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: The Fandango match...*

The intros were amazing for both Men, and the overall match quality was fine, BUT, you could clearly see that Chris was carrying it and was trying to put the guy over. Chris played the Ric Flair role. He made an up and comer look better than that person could on their own. He was doing a good job at it...until the ending. The botched Lionsault, which was Fandago's bad took me pout of the match and then came the weak looking fake knee problem Chris had that lead to him losing...the ending felt awkward and thus made the whole match feel awkward. So no, it was not a bad debut, it was mostly good, but the ending really hurt the overall feeling of the match.


----------



## UncleChael (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: The Fandango match...*

Fandango is Escobar-tier. A marginal FCW developmental talent carried completely by NXT cult coolness factor.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: The Fandango match...*

Fandango sucks and I cant believe a legend like Chris Jericho lost to this Fandango guy


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: The Fandango match...*

Was a good match.. I like his flying leg drop.... But really
I think Jericho should win...was enough push him with a Match in Wrestlemania against a Legend..

Btw.. Fandango is the next big thing.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: The Fandango match...*

I mean, the match was at least three times better than Rock/Cena, so let's not be too hard on the guy.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: The Fandango match...*

I thought it was a good match. I liked his mannerisms and selling.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Two words. Heat magnet. I watched Mania with a friend who might watch a couple PPV's per year. He absolutely hated Fandango. Instantly. It was quite hilarious to watch him gauk at the dancers only for it to lead up to showcasing Fandango's awkward mannerisms and flamboyant actions. Totally reminded me of how I felt seeing 1996 Goldust. He's like a character from Super Punch Out or something.

Just because a guy is hated on here doesn't mean that character isn't an effective heel.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

i don't know if jericho was just going through the motions coz he knows damn well that he deserved a more high profile match or if fandango was suffering from nerves with being in wwe's biggest event whilst only ever having one official match for wwe about a year ago, but the match was very messy, maybe they just didnt have good chemistry together or that they had to rush the match seeing as it barely lasted 10 minutes.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

This guy is annoyingly infectious.

I'm starting to like him, enjoyed his match with Jericho and his entrance music is GOAT.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

He'll be a jobber by early next year.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Hope not^

As someone said he is like a character out of Super Punch Out. Great way to describe it. He is so good at playing his character that it is almost like a cartoon. This is the way WWE was back in the Martel days. He reminds me of Goldust, Martel, and Val Venus. I really think with a bit of grooming Curtis will be a monster in the ring. He has the look. He has the crazy face that almost scares you when he's mad. I think WWE has played this perfectly. Will still have barely seen FANDANGO but we know he's good. 

I hated him at first but once I realized how calculated and brilliant his whole routine is, I was all in. His freaking leg drop off the top rope is one of the best moves in the business right now. He is VERY graceful. He knows how to perform too. In front of 80,000 you've got to be quite the performer to dance your way out to the ring and not feel like a complete idiot while doing it. He has that IT factor NO QUESTION and I love how most people are realizing it.


----------



## CenaSux84 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Fandango hype train is no more*

Just like I said he would suck. I've seen Johnny Curtis wrestle at house shows and he is terrible and sloppy as fuck.

Can't believe Fandango marks are lying to themselves by saying he had a great match last night. Jericho could get mostly anyone a good match but Curtis sucks so hard that he couldn't do it.

Another internet fan hype job turns out to be shit. Big surprise.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

I didn't enjoy their match at all last night. At times, I found my eyes wandering from the television out of boredom.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: The Fandango match...*



Mister Hands said:


> I mean, the match was at least three times better than Rock/Cena, so let's not be too hard on the guy.


No question.

JERICHO vs FANDANGO is the type of match I love. Midcard match that you just knew would be fast paced. It may have been the fastest paced match of the night. Move after move all at high difficulties is one reason moves were botched. They definitely had the most skilled match of the night as far as wrestling moves go. Besides maybe Del Rio...


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

I hope Fandango proves to be better than my first impression of him, just because I don't want to see Jericho waste a WM loss on someone who's not going to succeed.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

Meh, I still like Fandango and he's one of the few reasons I tune in. 

I liked him when most people hated him, I liked him when some of the IWC cottoned onto him and I'll like him when they get bored and hate him again.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

The people on here saying FANDANGO is the flavor of the month are FOOLS. Have you been watching? WWE is pushing this guy HARD. He's been working with Jericho for at least a month and this will only make him better. Wasn't a perfect match but it was one of my favorites. FLAVOR OF THE MONTH? Did you see his entrance? There is no chance in hell this FANDANGO isn't still pushed after WMania. Before the match happened I knew exactly how it was going to play because WWE is pushing him so damn hard. He is on the AMBROSE level of psychotic.

You have to respect his performing ability. As I said, he has to be locked in a Goldust like zone mentally when performing his act in front of 80,000. If you can't tell he is a great performer/actor, I feel a little bad for you.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

I laugh at the people who thought Fandango and Chris Jericho would put on a really great match. Their match last night was a below-average, and underwhelming encounter after all that hype. Fandango big ass entrance was unnecessary too. 

I still say the ONLY thing good about Fandango is that dancer he has who accompanies him, she's lovely.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

He got ALOT of heat last night. His selling was really good too. It seems like they played the match as Jericho having the upper-hand due to his experience, but Fandango was able to squeak out the victory, which honestly seems like a good idea. He's gonna get way more heat now because after all the hype for his debut, he wins in a flukey manner.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Officially a fan, yes I am.


----------



## CenaSux84 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*



Nostalgia said:


> I laugh at the people who thought Fandango and Chris Jericho would put on a really great match. Their match last night was a below-average, and underwhelming encounter after all that hype. Fandango big ass entrance was unnecessary too.
> 
> I still say the ONLY thing good about Fandango is that dancer he has who accompanies him, she's lovely.


Yeah she is hot.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

It was O.K, it was not Wrestlemania win against Jericho standard.


----------



## ScareCrow91 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

I still like Fandango, but I was shocked to see people saying he had a good match last night. It was not a good match at all. Fandango seemed sloppy.


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

Lol at the butthurt on this site over Curtis winning, these same people probably only watch WWE.


----------



## 4LAJF (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: "FUN... DUN... GO" Discussion Thread*



HEELKris said:


> He fucking sucks. His retarded promos are pissing me off.


Couldn't say it better.


----------



## Doublemint (Dec 24, 2011)

Awful match.Terrible ring performance from Fandango. I was expecting something more from Fandango seeing how the IWC overrate him. But then again, I was being idiot myself for even believing the IWC.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The match was not as good as I thought it would be, the ending was botchy but to be honest Fandango still interests me. I am interested to see what they do with him, and his win over Jericho is going to get him loads of heat which is great


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Fandango match...*



tabish.f16 said:


> Worst match in Mania history IMO


No, not even close to being the worst in history. 

I thought it was a pretty good 10 minute match, I wanted Jericho to go over but it was enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I have the feeling all is going according to plan!


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

I felt bad for Jericho last night. He did his absolute best, but Curtis looked lost out there. I know it was his debut and it was Mania, but with all the hype I was expecting more from him. I said this in another thread but I think the match was booked wrong. Instead of having Jericho dominate, they should of had him play the face in peril for most of the match with him finally beating Fandango in the end. It would have made Fandango look much stronger. Instead, he looked like a punk who was lucky to escape with a win.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

First PPV = Over as fuck as a heel = Good Match(not great)

Get off his back he gone from nobody to somebody in just over a month. So much so that you have made a thread about him and thus exactly what WWE wants, any reaction is a good reaction.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

Yeah, he was pretty sloppy. He looked overwhelmed out there. Wrestlemania is a big stage to make your debut, it's a lot to live up to. Don't judge him too much yet, he could improve a lot from now.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

I thought the match wasn't bad at all, not to mention this guy gets more heat then just about every other heel on the roster - how can people complain about that?


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

Fandango did like 5 moves last night 2 flying leg drops a pretty cool flying kick and a reverse chinlock and a counter rollup for the pin.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

I really like his character and acting ability, but his in ring work was really bad last night. So many sloppy moments that hurt my eyes.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

Such a quality match.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

Why am I reminded of Outback Jack?

That was the 80's..Crocodile Dundee was huge...Vince started showing vignettes of this slovenly looking character named Outback Jack(Slovenly? the guy looked like Vince grabbed him out of a Sydney alley and tried sobering him up).

I'm 42, disabled and have severe Psoriatic and degenerative arthritis and could move better than Outback Jack. He was soooo slow!!! They had him kayfabe break his leg vs Killer Khan in a match and that was the last seen of him.

Entrance music was "Tie me Kangaroo down"


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*



doinktheclowns said:


> First PPV = Over as fuck as a heel = Good Match(not great)
> 
> Get off his back he gone from nobody to somebody in just over a month. So much so that you have made a thread about him and thus exactly what WWE wants, any reaction is a good reaction.


I agree that match was good and Curtis' mannurism and facial expressions/ability to perform is natural as hell. The man fucking dances out to the ring. I mean he is a PURE actor. It isn't easy to take on a character similar to Goldust or FANDANGO. Or Ric the Model Martel. You have to actually act. It is CLEAR that Curtis has the "it" factor as far as standing in front of 80,000 and dancing his way to the fucking ring. Simply not caring that he is looking like a complete fool and selling it to the point to where it actually works. 

SOmeone said that he is like a character from Super Punch out and that is damn near spot on. He is awesome and this is like his second month in the WWE on screen? Get used to him because he is going to be sticking around. You can gaurentee that. You've seen him wrestle at house shows? Get outta here with that. Have you seen him hop up to the top rope gracefully as hell. You seen the way he does it? It isn't easy to balance yourself the way he leaps up there. Most wrestlers actually climb the turn buckles and then balance themselves. He fucking jumps straight to the top one and then gets BIG AIR for the leg drop. He is very graceful even if he is RAW in the ring right now.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*



Point9Seconds said:


> Fandango did like 5 moves last night 2 flying leg drops a pretty cool flying kick and a reverse chinlock and a counter rollup for the pin.


Yea the kick was really cool.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

Hahaha, Last nights match was fine. The story that he got under Jericho's skin and had him come after Fandango with much more aggression than we usually see, was told well.

Fandango intentionally never got much offense in, but when he did it looked legit.

I thought it was done well.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

Yea^^^

WWE has done a good job with FANDANGO and the SHIELD by not letting us see much of them even post Mania. How many moves have we seen AMBROSE DO? Does that mean he CAN'T wrestle. I can tell from FANDANGO'S kick and Flying leg drop that he can wrestle. The acting is really good from him too. We still have so much to look forward to from both Shield and Dango partly because we've barely seen either actually wrestle much...


----------



## RubenMark (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*



Ruckus said:


> Yeah, he was pretty sloppy. He looked overwhelmed out there. Wrestlemania is a big stage to make your debut, it's a lot to live up to. Don't judge him too much yet, he could improve a lot from now.


Pretty much this.

Train's still on the rails, son.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

He didn't deserve to be there.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

They did a horrible job of putting him over in that match. Gets has ass kicked for 95% of the match and walks away with a fluke roll-up victory. After all that hype he should have been showcased a lot more in this match.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*



Nostalgia said:


> I laugh at the people who thought Fandango and Chris Jericho would put on a really great match. Their match last night was a below-average, and underwhelming encounter after all that hype. Fandango big ass entrance was unnecessary too.
> 
> I still say the ONLY thing good about Fandango is that dancer he has who accompanies him, she's lovely.


:clap:clap:clap This is why I fucking like you so much you are so damn blunt (even if you flame the fuck out of one of my faves ADR xD) I'm sure the people that mark for Fandango are the type that overrates crowd reaction and are fans of Vickie Guerrero, both are shit characters but they get a bunch of heat, I thought maybe Curtis got better on his ring skills and was one of the reasons he got that push but damn it looked like he regressed on the ring.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

He has a hype train? That's news to me.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

I never knew winning a match at Mania was a bad thing. His fate rests on how long Vince likes the joke, also if they make his lady dancer a real character.

Also, it was a fine undercard match. The only real stinker was Ryback/Henry, for obvious reasons.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

It was too much too quickly and I like the character. Would have been better if he lost and Jericho put him over verbally as a surprisingly good competitor.

Y2J was over as fuck though. Easily in the top 5 pops of the night.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

GOod way to put it. Too much too quickly...

There were a lot of difficult moves attempted in their match, mostly by Jericho. A couple missed but it was definitely one of the fastest paced matches of the night, and most definitely one of the hardest to wrestle technically even though it was lopsided. People aren't realizing the difficulty of moves that were attempted as it was easily the fastest paced action. Move after move from Jericho...Just a bit sloppy but that is because they went for a difficult set of moves...compared to the rest of the card. Other matches had way harder bumps though.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

He wasn't allowed any offense


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*



TJC93 said:


> He wasn't allowed any offense


True...

That is just kind of how it works though. Jericho got off a ton of moves which gave him his spot light moments, and in exchange Fandango had his moment by executing finisher and dope kick, and getting the pin.


If Jericho would have won it would have been FANDANGO dominating the match and receiving his rub that way. Both wrestlers have to shine and they did.


----------



## robbo5882 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

It looked to me that he was struggling to keep up to speed with Jericho during the match. They seemed totally out of sync. It's the guys first match so i'm sure he'll have a chance to show us he's got more to offer, but as for last nights match, it was a disaster. Jericho knew it as well.


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*



TJC93 said:


> He wasn't allowed any offense


Now why do you think that is? Was it because Jericho was trying to make himself look great by calling 90% of the match with his spots or is it because Johnny Curtis can't wrestle. I'm leaning towards he can't wrestle


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

Yea^

Jericho just went for about 10 difficult moves and that is why Johnny couldn't quite keep up. I really enjoyed the match anyways and love the character and think he is going to be a very solid wrestler..


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*



Point9Seconds said:


> Now why do you think that is? Was it because Jericho was trying to make himself look great by calling 90% of the match with his spots or is it because Johnny Curtis can't wrestle. I'm leaning towards he can't wrestle



Right...but we haven't seen much of the Shield wrestle yet and WE KNOW that they can wrestle. FANDANGO is getting a strong push right now and there is a chance that WWE is using a same type of approach with not showing them in the ring too much in order to build anticipation and keep viewers by building suspense. IT has worked perfectly for the Shield and I believe FANDANGO can wrestle considering how gracefully he hops onto the top rope and flies off with the leg drop.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

Kind of felt like he didn't really do much. Jericho practically did all the work. I did like that one kick to the head he did to Jericho (enziguri?), and the top rope leg drop, but that was it. The finish was weird and sloppy, and a Kelly Kelly rollup finish doesn't really help Fandango.

Hoping to see more out of him in the future.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

lol people acting like if this was his first WWE style match, didn't his marks said the guy has been on WWE development like 6 years?. But whatever at least looks like his dancing skills are the only thing that improved.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

It was just his first match, but from what I gathered he is not very good in the ring. I could be wrong because I havent seen any of his work.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

A bit dissapointed but they didn't give him much offence. Jericho was meant to look stronger which is why Fandango sold more than he attacked.

His dancer was gorgeous last night. Classy, elegant with a snobbish air, ah I love a woman who looks fitting in a dress.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

The match wasn't horrible by any means. I enjoyed it, actually. I expect to see Fandango improve as the months go by.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

he had 1 match and it wasent even that bad im interested in seeing him wrestle on raw.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*



robbo5882 said:


> It looked to me that he was struggling to keep up to speed with Jericho during the match. They seemed totally out of sync. It's the guys first match so i'm sure he'll have a chance to show us he's got more to offer, but as for last nights match, it was a disaster. *Jericho knew it as well*.


Definitely. Jericho is a great team player, but he probably knew it wasn't gonna be great before the match even started. At least he worked his ass off though and completely carried the match.


----------



## CenaSux84 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*



DXfan99 said:


> he had 1 match and it wasent even that bad im interested in seeing him wrestle on raw.


I'm guessing you know nothing of Johnny Curtis? He has been with WWE for 8 years. If you really think that was his first match ever then lol.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

Fandango is the future of the WWE. Haters can fuck right off. He had a great heel performance last night. It was his first EVER TV match in front of 80,000 people. 80,000 people. Of course he's going to be nervous and I tip my hat to him for doing so well even in a situation like that. Props to Jericho as well for being there for the new guy and helping him adjust.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

*I thought they put on a nice little match last night, people are so quick to be negative about the show that it's more of a reflection as to how jaded wrestling fans are, than a reflection on the quality of the product itself. Fans expect far too much from the show and seemingly can't be happy even when the card is stacked.*


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

He seems to sell well at least, not at a Ziggler level but he seems like he can get there. Above average and hope he brings more high flying stuff, seems like decent athlete and let Jericho guide him, they were talking a lot this match also. See the way he caught Jericho on the suicide dive, he put himself in the way and absorbed it, not like the Miz and some of the newer guys who are selfish in the ring.


----------



## closetfan (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

Some of you have some seriously warped expectations.

He was supposed to get his ass kicked the whole match. It's his first match, in which he's facing one of the greatest of all time. You expected a 30-minute back-and-forth? That would make zero sense. The match was perfectly booked. 

Not to mention his dancer is by far the hottest woman on WWE television. Does anyone know her name?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*



just1988 said:


> *I thought they put on a nice little match last night, people are so quick to be negative about the show that it's more of a reflection as to how jaded wrestling fans are, than a reflection on the quality of the product itself. Fans expect far too much from the show and seemingly can't be happy even when the card is stacked.*


But this is the biggest show of the year when supposedly they put their best foot forward. Doesn't help Fandango that on that stage in his first match with the gimmick after weeks and weeks of build it ends up an average at best match where all you think is Jericho was far and above him.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*



closetfan said:


> Some of you have some seriously warped expectations.
> 
> He was supposed to get his ass kicked the whole match. It's his first match, in which he's facing one of the greatest of all time. You expected a 30-minute back-and-forth? That would make zero sense. The match was perfectly booked.
> 
> *Not to mention his dancer is by far the hottest woman on WWE television. Does anyone know her name?*


:clap Good taste my man. Someone needs to find out her name and WWE needs to start focusing their camera on her during his entrance.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*

lol @ Fandango marks. Fandango was horrible, and he was going up against a hall of fame level in ring performer.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*



just1988 said:


> *I thought they put on a nice little match last night, people are so quick to be negative about the show that it's more of a reflection as to how jaded wrestling fans are, than a reflection on the quality of the product itself. Fans expect far too much from the show and seemingly can't be happy even when the card is stacked.*


Thats what I thought, Jericho was excellent and was obviously leading the match but Fandango played his part.

The ending was slightly weird but it kept Jericho looking pretty strong so next time he returns if hopefully Fandangos doing alright and becomes a star theres a good reason for a rematch.


----------



## Pauly3 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Does Fandango remind anyone of Rico?*

Rico back in the WWF? He is the guy with those big sideburns.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Does Fandango remind anyone of Rico?*

No.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Does Fandango remind anyone of Rico?*

Yup.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Does Fandango remind anyone of Rico?*

*Their gimmicks are vaguely similair but I wouldn't say that they're that close in complete honesty. It's just lazy wrestling chatter to compare 2 guys who portray slightly (traditionally) feminine characteristics.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Fandango hype train is no more*



Brodus Clay said:


> :clap:clap:clap This is why I fucking like you so much you are so damn blunt (even if you flame the fuck out of one of my faves ADR xD) I'm sure the people that mark for Fandango are the type that overrates crowd reaction and are fans of Vickie Guerrero, both are shit characters but they get a bunch of heat, I thought maybe Curtis got better on his ring skills and was one of the reasons he got that push but damn it looked like he regressed on the ring.


(Y)

Though I haven't said anything negative about Del Rio in a while, but yeah, I'm not a fan of him, just like you're not a fan of Ziggler.

Fandango fans love to boast about the heat he gets, but they don't mention factors like the fact Fandango's working with one of the most popular babyfaces in Chris Jericho, and has owned Jericho at every instance, that's going to get anyone heat.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Sheesh the Fandango is a pretty good example of the word overrated


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Da da... dadadadadada da da dadadadadada...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fan Dan Go~!!!! Over like Rover...for sure 

And that song...it's in my head lol D


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I bet he is absolutely loving life right about now.


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

I was right Fandango is a future hall of famer, the man is fucking over mark my words 2014 Fandango takes over.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is it becoming obvious to anyone else that people want to have some fun characters in the roster again yet?
Fandango.. Working as intended.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah the roster full of characters with gimmicks is interesting


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty sure the crowd just did something Vince wouldn't of been able to do: Get Fandangoo over.

Damn song stuck in my head now.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Does Johnny Curtis have a Twitter? Or does he not use it anymore?

I wouldn't be shocked if he doesn't use Twitter anymore considering how kayfabe this gimmick is (i.e. that radio interview recently) unless they have him use it like Zeb and stay in-character on it.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

VERY reminiscent of Daniel Bryan and "YES!" last year. Let us just hope they capitalise on this help the crowd gave tonight.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm happy people are starting to appreciate FAN... DAN... GOAT.

His Twitter: https://twitter.com/WWEFandango


----------



## Kobedango (Apr 9, 2013)

Finally people are appreciating this dude it only took them a month. Some of us saw it from the beginning that's why Jericho chose him to put over.

He's probably the best new character they've had outside of The Shield guys since before Benoit's death. This guy is awesome!


----------



## RoadDoggJJ (Apr 2, 2008)

I loved that he still insisted on correcting the pronunciation of his name even while he's writhing in pain on the mat.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

I was skeptical of this guy at first, but if Jericho did indeed choose to put him over at Mania, then he must see something in him, and he may now be over for life.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Does Johnny Curtis have a Twitter? Or does he not use it anymore?
> 
> I wouldn't be shocked if he doesn't use Twitter anymore considering how kayfabe this gimmick is (i.e. that radio interview recently) unless they have him use it like Zeb and stay in-character on it.


https://twitter.com/WWEFandango


----------



## Kobedango (Apr 9, 2013)

RoadDoggJJ said:


> I loved that he still insisted on correcting the pronunciation of his name even while he's writhing in pain on the mat.


Yeah that was gold, that's a guy who understands selling comedy.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Flashforward into the future: "....and your NEW WWE Champion, FAAAAAAAAN....DAAAAAAAAAAN....GOOOOOOOOOO."


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow, the stuff he retweeted an hour ago. :lol

I also loved how he said his name while in extreme pain on the mat, I thought that was good too. He's awesome at this gimmick and to be honest, he's probably the only guy who could pull this off.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Fandangowns & Dolph Ziggler for the WWE title at Wrestlemania 30. #BookIt


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Alim said:


> I'm happy people are starting to appreciate FAN... DAN... GOAT.
> 
> His Twitter: https://twitter.com/WWEFandango


I wish I could change the title to that just for tonight due the crowd treating him like he's a GOAT. :lol

Seriously though, last time I tried to change the title, it wouldn't work.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Saying his name in pain on the mat was golden. Plus he got the Daniel Bryan treatment tonight, so I can definitely see good things in Fandango's immediate future.


----------



## dizzylizzy87 (Mar 11, 2013)

He has a HORRIBLE gimmick. but it just may give him his 5 mins..


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> I also loved how he said his name while in extreme pain on the mat


I LOL'd at that. 

F-Faaa-haaa-aaa...Daaa-haaaan...Goooo...


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Outside of the Izod Center:

https://vine.co/v/btWLeVZ7nM0


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

dizzylizzy87 said:


> He has a HORRIBLE gimmick. but it just may give him his 5 mins..


No, its not a horrible gimmick, I think the reactions speak for themselves..

Why is it so few people want to have any fun with the shows? why does everything need to be so serious all the time?
I just don't get it.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

gl83 said:


> Outside of the Izod Center:
> 
> https://vine.co/v/btWLeVZ7nM0


go home wwe universe, you're drunk

:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Its pretty clear Michelle Beadle has caught the Fandango fever :lol


----------



## Kobedango (Apr 9, 2013)

Who would've known a disco ballroom theme would become the new epidemic?

You are too awesome Fandango and Jim Johnston.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Is it safe to say that singing along to fandangos theme will be a weekly thing from now on?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> Is it safe to say that singing along to fandangos theme will be a weekly thing from now on?


I wish, will probably catch on for a while, but crowds are fickle and times passes, just going to enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hopefully Vince won't be a jealous fuck and try to kill his momentum simply for the petty reason of "I didn't create it so I don't like it." You can argue that he did with Bryan last year.


----------



## Kobedango (Apr 9, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Hopefully Vince won't be a jealous fuck and try to kill his momentum simply for the petty reason of "I didn't create it so I don't like it." You can argue that he did with Bryan last year.


Oh dear God I didn't even think of that, he's been killing his own characters' momentum just because he's a jealous bastard.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I can see the theme singing easily catching on. Sort of like the YES chants from last year, which is still going strong.


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

Video from the Raw crowd leaving the arena singing fandango's theme

http://vine.co/v/btWLDKPHT6a


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Fandango the next big star.


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

Hawkke said:


> No, its not a horrible gimmick, I think the reactions speak for themselves..
> 
> Why is it so few people want to have any fun with the shows? why does everything need to be so serious all the time?
> I just don't get it.


Why do you think the internet loved davey richards so much? 

Anyways i watched wm last night and enjoyed the fandango match. After watching raw i fell in love with his character. Left writhing in agony on the mat but still corrects the announcer. It was like a movie. Plus guillotine leg drop? Gorgeous dancing chick? Infectious theme? Company backing? In five years there will be "lets go fandango/fandango sucks!" Chants going on at every show


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm not sure how many Twitter followers he had before tonight but I doubt it was 123.5K.


----------



## FandangoTheGoat (Apr 9, 2013)

Am I late to the party?


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm calling it now. Jericho/Fandango double turn. By the end of this feud Jericho will be the heel.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

FandangoTheGoat said:


> Am I late to the party?


Oh, I think this party is going to be going on for a while!


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Hopefully Vince won't be a jealous fuck and try to kill his momentum simply for the petty reason of "I didn't create it so I don't like it." You can argue that he did with Bryan last year.


I know right? What a terrible year for Daniel Bryan that was... seven straight World title matches on PPV... yup he had it bad.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Hopefully Vince won't be a jealous fuck and try to kill his momentum simply for the petty reason of "I didn't create it so I don't like it." You can argue that he did with Bryan last year.


Well I heard a week or two ago that Vince is high on the gimmick. There was a thread about it.


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

Humming Fandango's theme song needs to become a constant thing, last night was hilarious.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Humming his theme needs to be this years "Yes!" chants. Really hope fans continue the trend.


----------



## gtamann (Jun 26, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0j5ncPqCz0 Fadango chant after raw


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> Humming his theme needs to be this years "Yes!" chants. Really hope fans continue the trend.


Knowing how the crowds were a week after RAW Post-Mania last year, I doubt it.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Hopefully Vince won't be a jealous fuck and try to kill his momentum simply for the petty reason of "I didn't create it so I don't like it." You can argue that he did with Bryan last year.


I didn't think of that. Damn. There is solace here though as Vince is apparently high on Fandango and his character, something he never was with Bryan.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> Knowing how the crowds were a week after RAW Post-Mania last year, I doubt it.


All you need is a group of guys who start chanting stuff and people will join in.


----------



## Clued (Nov 22, 2011)

I think I'll sign up now.

\(^-^).

.(^-^)/


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

So when do the 

"do do do
Do do do do do do do do do
Do do do do do do do do do" t shirts come out?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Hopefully Vince won't be a jealous fuck and try to kill his momentum simply for the petty reason of "I didn't create it so I don't like it." You can argue that he did with Bryan last year.


And Ryder before that. Hopefully not.

I liked Fandango from the moment he debuted, I know a lot of people don't care for these silly gimmicks but something like this is at least more entertaining than a dull guy with no character at all like McGuillicutty debuting with nothing but a doo-rag. Some of these silly gimmicks are memorable and help people get over. He's also been doing a fantastic job playing up to the character and seems confident and talented enough in the ring and on the mic. I hope the crowd singing along to his entrance catches on too.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

*FAAAAAAAANNNN DAANNNN GOOOOOOO*


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

He is just so...


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

It's a gimmick he's rolled with perfectly. Really glad he's getting over because Fandango is pure entertainment!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

He's not over though, that crowd was just a one off and they were taking the piss out of his song, not supporting him.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

but aren't the rumours that Vince DID create Fandango and is his project? Surely, he'd be all high and mighty in the back about it on how he CREATED this new star? They even played his music as the fans went to leave.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> He's not over though, that crowd was just a one off and they were taking the piss out of his song, not supporting him.


BULLSHIT! He is over.
I went to the show and after it finished, people were singing it the whole time on a line for a bus to the train station.
I waited and waited. For 30 minutes, people were singing Fandangos theme walking past me.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> BULLSHIT! He is over.
> I went to the show and after it finished, people were singing it the whole time on a line for a bus to the train station.
> I waited and waited. For 30 minutes, people were singing Fandangos theme walking past me.


This.

I love it. The majority here on this board HATED this guy's debut. Trashed him left & right. Then boom, first match is at WM 29. Now he's getting POSITIVE chants at the first RAW. The guy took a gimmick that many wouldn't even have touched, and made the most of it.

Congrats Curtis, you deserve it!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

There's singing the song and there's cheering the guy, they sang the song, they didn't cheer him.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Hated it at first but I started loving it the first time he beat up Jericho in the ring. Curtis plays the character to perfection.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

NXT Winner Wade Barrett is Intercontinental Champion
NXT Winner Kaitlyn is Divas Champion
NXT Winner Johnny Curtis just got his whole theme song chanted throughout Raw as well as debut at Wrestlemania and beat Chris Jericho.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

So many enemies of progress in this thread. He isn't over? :kobe Tens of thousands of people don't lie, y'all.


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

A breath of fresh air in a very stagnant WWE.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm not an enemy of progress, I'm just realistic. People on here are so quick to grab hold of something after one night. I enjoy it when anyone gets over and I hope this guy does, but I'm not going to jump on his wagon after one night.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

People were on his "bandwagon" the first time he debuted.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> I'm not an enemy of progress, I'm just realistic. People on here are so quick to grab hold of something after one night. I enjoy it when anyone gets over and I hope this guy does, but I'm not going to jump on his wagon after one night.


I've liked Fandango before last night, so I don't think I'm on any bandwagon, but if you mean "Don't think this guy's gonna be the next big thing" then I agree for the most part, some people said the same for Sandow and look at him, he's jobbing to over 400 pound comedy monsters which he was supposed to on Sunday but was taken off the card last minute.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Something to think about:

Imagine if you will, that this RAW was the week *BEFORE* WM 29. Holy shit! Imagine that entire crowd doing the chant?


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Big Dog said:


> I'm not an enemy of progress, I'm just realistic. People on here are so quick to grab hold of something after one night. I enjoy it when anyone gets over and I hope this guy does, but I'm not going to jump on his wagon after one night.


People said the YES chants wouldn't catch on. If it carries on over the next few weeks (and I fully expect the London crowd to sing it), then we're onto something.


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

He was getting major heat before RAW and Wrestlemania. The guy is over. And his valet is smoking!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm already catching myself whistling and humming it at work.


----------



## DaBaws29 (Jan 8, 2013)

Does anybody know the name of the valet?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I believe in Fandangoism. BELIEVE IN THE FANDANGOISM.

DA-NA~ DA-DA-DADA~ DADA~ DA-NANA~ DA-NANA-NA~ NA~ 
DA-NA~ DA-DA-DADA~ DADA~ DA-NANA~ DA-NANA-NA~ NA~ 

MY HIPS ARE SHAKING AND IT WON'T STOP.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

DU DU DU DU DUDUDUDUDU!


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Nobody brought up the Reverse STO he did to Jericho at WM29.

That was his finisher at house shows. I wish he would not do the Leg Drop from the top rope as his finisher. The Reverse STO with the theatrics ("dancer" arm spread out) is better imo. Besides, that leg drop will take a toll on the body over time. Still use it, but not as the finisher, just as the setup.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Z4EtZsFO8E

Jump to about 9:20 to see move(Reverse STO)


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i guess this was the day Fandango made into the new most over character
just like bryan last year
i am sure every crowd will sing his theme and cheering eruptly in his matches so they can seen as cool as the NJ crowd if they don't like the guy


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Clued said:


> I think I'll sign up now.
> 
> \(^-^).
> 
> .(^-^)/


I swear to god if i ever make it to a wwe show and the crowd erupts in singing AND dancing..

I will NOT sit there on my hands all glum while a party breaks out around me!

I will

FAN DANG GOOOO!!

\(^-^).

.(^-^)/

:

\(^-^). .(^-^)/ \(^-^). .(^-^)/


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Fandango's theme music was so over last night lol the crowd just kept singing the song even when Raw went off the air


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Zappers said:


> Nobody brought up the Reverse STO he did to Jericho at WM29.
> 
> That was his finisher at house shows. I wish he would not do the Leg Drop from the top rope as his finisher. The Reverse STO with the theatrics ("dancer" arm spread out) is better imo. Besides, that leg drop will take a toll on the body over time. Still use it, but not as the finisher, just as the setup.
> 
> ...


I think it's called a spinning complete shot, 'cause that move's in WWE 13 + Mike Knox used to use that move, it's just Fandango didn't put more umph to the move at WrestleMania.

I'd like him to use the complete shot though, I love that move, I've used it as a finisher on my CAW on WWE's games ever since it's been on the games lol.




It's one of those moves, like the RKO/Diamond Cutter, that can come out of nowhere.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

real happy for curtis, i know some here heard his podcast with cabana. he wants this, he loves pro-wrestling. he lived out of his car while doing shows for 20 bucks which would be split for gas and dinner.

and like i've said before, he's been in the wwe since 2006. they like him for a reason.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm loving this guy. Hilarious. I watched that video of him on opie and anthony last week..lol great stuff.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

DaBaws29 said:


> Does anybody know the name of the valet?


this ^

I don't think she's in the business though

she looks like a professional dancer

her hips to thighs ass body ratio is INSANE

seriously

who the fuck is this woman?!

#GODDESS


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

on a Train


----------



## gtamann (Jun 26, 2011)

haha just awesome!  whats next Boat? or in a plane ?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Big Dog said:


> There's singing the song and there's cheering the guy, they sang the song, they didn't cheer him.


Listen to the pops he got when he did his dance move at the start of his match, or after he said his name. He's over, man.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> He's not over though, that crowd was just a one off and they were taking the piss out of his song, not supporting him.


He is way over. You're right in that this was a one-off crowd though, for the most part he's just been getting mega heat. It was nice to see him getting some love for once, I was the only one cheering for him at 'Mania :$


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

"And you all say i'm senile!!

:vince


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Ola Jordan is way hotter than Fan's Valet.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Cookie Monster said:


>


I like how they fail to mention the massive RVD chant


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

120 Pages about a Joke lol


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Fandango should have won the Intercontinental Championship instead of that talentless, directionless, boring Wade Barrett last night.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

I really like the look of this kid

Finally a refereshing character rather than the generic trunks wearing, stubble having wrestlers that come out to soft rock themed entrances.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Like A Boss said:


> I like how they fail to mention the massive RVD chant


Makes you wonder..


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.tout.com/m/zh5nnm?ref=twlmszdh

FAN DAN GO Work out


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh Alim, what's Wade done to hurt your feelings? He may be boring at the moment because of his directionless, but a lot would disagree with Talentless part.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Really want WWE to release a Fandango T-Shirt with his theme song hummed all over it. I'd buy that in an instant.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Y2J_Ado said:


> 120 Pages about a Joke lol


The only joke here is the guy in your sign. Fandango is more over than Cena. Umad? :troll:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

FandanGOAT said:


> Really want WWE to release a Fandango T-Shirt with his theme song hummed all over it. I'd buy that in an instant.


He should be like The Shield and not even wear his merch. It'd just feel weird for a gimmick like this to wear their stuff, idk.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> Makes you wonder..


They left off poor Michael Cole too, to be fair.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Big Dog said:


> Oh Alim, what's Wade done to hurt your feelings? He may be boring at the moment because of his directionless, but a lot would disagree with Talentless part.


Barrett has been called up for 3 years now and he's still one of the greenest guys on the roster


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I hated the idea at first but I am warming up to it, just like how I hated Ryback at first


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Before i start,i want you to know that i have no problem with Fandango...

Maybe i am wrong but hear me out...
Last night when he made his entrance he got a small amount of cheers...
There is a chance that the fans start singing his theme song sarcastin and not for the guy?

I will said it again..That's one thing that i observe..Maybe this guy is just over as fuck with the crowd and i hope that will be the case..


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Y2J_Ado said:


> 120 Pages about a Joke lol


Its kinda funny, the more and more you point out the massive attention something gets the hollower and hollower your arguments just keep looking that the character is bad and needs to be done away with.

Lighten up some, go with the flow a little..

It's pretty obvious Y2J was working with the guy for a reason, the "beat down" he got on Raw was simply the.. tab being settled for his win at Raw, I highly doubt it was anything personal between them. Take a step back and take a deep breath and think about this a bit.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Was a fan when he started with this gimmick he's awesome on the mic 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

We Are Fan Dan Go


----------



## That's Amore (Feb 26, 2013)

Hopefully the popularity is not solely on the song but the actual guy.

I really hope they keep him with Jericho & feud awhile longer, the things he can learn from a guy like Jericho can only be a good.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm not sure I want him popular. He was getting huge heat before that RAW, and while it was nice to see him appreciated, idk. Was fun to see the fans actually angry at a heel for once.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

I should just go off on all these people late on Fandango lol but honesty im glad people are finally seeing what i saw in the character.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I just found out Fandango and I share the same birthday - July 22nd. :mark:


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao @ the cars honking their horns at the end. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

smarks are such bandwagonning sheeple

two weeks ago he was the worst guy in the company


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Bossdude said:


> smarks are such bandwagonning sheeple
> 
> two weeks ago he was the worst guy in the company


Loved him since his debut and he was seriously the only match I was excited about at WrestleMania.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Bossdude said:


> smarks are such bandwagonning sheeple
> 
> two weeks ago he was the worst guy in the company


yeah i kinda sucks when you see people NOW getting something you seeing a month ago when people were talking bout how he got xpac heat but fuck it man now hes over as fuck and as a fan im happy for him.


----------



## mewalke1 (Apr 8, 2013)

I didn't like him at first but I think he really plays his character well and its something new so Im gonna give it a chance and think he could be a great heel.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Bossdude said:


> smarks are such bandwagonning sheeple
> 
> two weeks ago he was the worst guy in the company


It's called momentum. He's gaining some.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I have been a fan of his once his feud with Jericho started. His match was the one I was looking forward to the most at Wrestlemania. I'm anything BUT a fake mark for this guy.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Alim said:


> I just found out Fandango and I share the same birthday - July 22nd. :mark:


That's my birthday too!
It's also Shawn Micheals' bithday :hbk2


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Like A Boss said:


> That's my birthday too!
> It's also Shawn Micheals' bithday :hbk2


And Selena Gomez


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Him teaching his name to khalie and calling him stretch was funny as hell 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

FandanGOAT said:


> :lmao @ the cars honking their horns at the end. :lmao:lmao:lmao


Finally got to hear the car horns! I bet that would be awesome with some time to practice and a well tuned car band haha


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Apparently it's happening again at the SD! taping.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Apparently it's happening again at the SD! taping.


The Question Is Will WWE Be Removing Chants Like 90% Of Smackdowns


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh I hope not, that would be a shame.. if they cut out the chants smackdown won't be half as fun as it could be.
let the excitement breathe while it can, you gotta really feel it!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Of course they wont. They're promoting the chants from Raw like crazy, they've even released a video of WWE staff in Connecticut humming the tune. They wont be editing Fandango chants out. Guaranteed.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Oh I hope not, that would be so unfair.. if they cut out the chants smackdown won't be half as fun as it could be.
> let the excitement breathe while it can, you gotta really feel it!


i agree i think it's ok to add in chants on smackdown when they are needed if it's a dead crowd but cutting Anything the fans do should not be allowed it's our voice.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Apparently Fandango's theme is quite high (for a WWE theme) on the itunes charts. WrestlingMemes is trying to get it higher, so if you wanna join in on that shit, you know what to do.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Alim said:


> Barrett has been called up for 3 years now and he's still one of the greenest guys on the roster


That's really a myth, he's put on numerous good matches, with Sheamus, Orton, Kingston, Cena, rest of the matches have been with guys who are pretty poor.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Let's go viral

9gag.com/gag/7056961

:lol


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

Credit where it's due, I don't know how he's done it, but somehow the guy's got the gimmick over. I'm not saying he's great in the ring (haven't seen enough of him yet to know), but there's no denying he gets a reaction. A very strong reaction, and that's not all that easy these days, especially for guys only just brought up to tv.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Fandango is so bad that people are actually backing him for the hilarity.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think it maybe time for the 3 dvd set. imagine the sales on that!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i'm surprised that they weren't chanting his hold name...johnny curtis...if they were indeed trying to make fun of him.

the problem though, long term, if the singing of the theme continues, is that he'll HAVE to be a face. and i think Fandango would be a terrible face.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

03-23-2013, 12:27 PM


Zappers said:


> I like how now this guy is getting a little more of the love on this board.
> 
> Once he gets going/wrestling he's gonna win the crowd over slowly.





Zappers said:


> All the hate for the guy.
> 
> Meanwhile he's going to wrestle at WM29. I love it.





Maybe I was on to something. :genius


Bandwagon getting heavy. But we will always be open for more FANDANGO fans! Hurry up, because seats are getting full.


----------



## RoadDoggJJ (Apr 2, 2008)

Has anyone gotten so over faster than Fandango? I feel like he set a record.


----------



## pUnK bRooKs (Dec 24, 2012)

RoadDoggJJ said:


> Has anyone gotten so over faster than Fandango? I feel like he set a record.


He did it all without landing a blow.

Magic.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

I see an Intercontinental Championship reign coming up here. I think Miz will take the title back from Barrett when he comes back from filming his movie, and in a couple of months if Fandango's push is still going strong, I could see Fandango taking the strap.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

joshman82 said:


> i'm surprised that they weren't chanting his hold name...johnny curtis...if they were indeed trying to make fun of him.
> 
> the problem though, long term, if the singing of the theme continues, is that he'll HAVE to be a face. and i think Fandango would be a terrible face.


you make an excellent point

if this crowd was making fun of him, they would've chanted JOHNNY CUR-TIS!!

but they didn't

make no mistakes

that was a party for FAN DANNNG GOOOOO!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Can't get over the absolute fever pitch that song is burning up the uk charts it's amazing :lol


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

leobeast said:


> I see an Intercontinental Championship reign coming up here. I think Miz will take the title back from Barrett when he comes back from filming his movie, and in a couple of months if Fandango's push is still going strong, I could see Fandango taking the strap.


Screw that give him the WWE Champions shit, We take the belt of Cena too we kill two birds with one stone


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

RoadDoggJJ said:


> Has anyone gotten so over faster than Fandango? I feel like he set a record.


Honestly I can't think of anyone recently. Probably the closest competition for that was Kane, but that involved a huge back story, which Fandango does not have.


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

I' need a favor. I'm Deaf and would like to see a transcript of how to say Fandango's theme song. It'll help me "follow the bouncing ball" so to speak. Thanks!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wish the forum could change to Faaaandaaaaango colors for a while :lol


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

FANDANGOAT is the next face.
In b4 John Cena's burial let's have some fun.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

leobeast said:


> I see an Intercontinental Championship reign coming up here. *I think Miz will take the title back from Barrett when he comes back from filming his movie*, and in a couple of months if Fandango's push is still going strong, I could see Fandango taking the strap.


It's like a hot potato. WWE don't give a fuck about this title anymore. It's sad, but we can't do nothing against it. Fandango as IC Champion? Why not? He's probably the most over superstar in the mid-card right now alongside with Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if they edit the hell out of the crowd when he appears on SmackDown, if he even did,


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

leobeast said:


> I see an Intercontinental Championship reign coming up here. I think Miz will take the title back from Barrett when he comes back from filming his movie, and in a couple of months if Fandango's push is still going strong, I could see Fandango taking the strap.


I actually believed Miz would drop it to Fandango after Extreme Rules


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

Fandango should have his own title, no other titles are worthy.


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

The Gorgeous One said:


> Fandango should have his own title, no other titles are worthy.


The FAAAAAAAAAANDAAAAAAAAAAANBELT


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

RobinJefferson said:


> The FAAAAAAAAAANDAAAAAAAAAAANBELT


No, no, no. You need to let the A's breathe.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I would love for him to start interrupting Diva matches, and just start dancing with his lady in the middle of the ring. To keep them from doing anything he now has a bodyguard, Ezekiel Jackson, or "Mandingo". He would clear the ring, and make sure it was safe for Fandango to enter. I would have Ezekiel Jackson's character really be into old films hence the nickname Mandingo, an old film the mid 70's. Fans would jump all over this shit believe me. Jackson wouldn't dance, and would just be there for the muscle. 

Interrupting Diva matches would be great, and I think feuding him with Jericho is probably what they'll keep with. However, after Jericho I think a valuable person to feud with would perhaps be R-Truth. They have a brief history, but more importantly R-Truth is an easy face, but also has some dance moves of his own, and this would piss Fandango off. R-Truth would interrupt one of dance routines with some of his music, and break dancing. This sets off the feud with R-Truth doing the job.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

He should SQUASH Brodus & Albert next, beating them both in a handicap match without using a single non-dance move.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Buying this. :mark:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

truk83 said:


> ..Ezekiel Jackson, or "Mandingo". He would clear the ring, and make sure it was safe for Fandango to enter. I would have Ezekiel Jackson's character really be into old films hence the nickname Mandingo, an old film the mid 70's...


The ManDingo Warrior!


----------



## mattributes (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm a fan, no doubt. Funny seeing all the haters turning around. He got over before ever wrestling a match, and delivered then when the time came.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Any new bandwagon FAAAAAAAHNS?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> Any new bandwagon FAAAAAAAHNS?


you can't spell "bandwagon f" without Fandango!


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Fandango gone wild*

Here is a list of situations to hum Fandango theme.

You win employee of the month and have to go up and give a speech.
You take an epic shit.
You give your girlfriend the squirmy squirt of a lifetime.
You stumble upon a million dollars in a duffle bag
Elevator has no music.



Add to the list and make them funny


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Fandango gone wild*

i personally dont think there is ever a time to hum his theme song outside of maybe being at a show


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Fandango gone wild*


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Fandango gone wild*

For some strange fucking reason, it always plays in my head when i take a shit ever since Raw.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Fandango gone wild*



TehJerichoFan said:


>


:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Fandango gone wild*



XFace said:


> For some strange fucking reason, it always plays in my head when i take a shit ever since Raw.


LOL is this suppose to be a compliment?


----------



## Overgiver (Apr 4, 2013)

Late night shopping at a superwalmart. Pushing your cart down a lonely aisle.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango gone wild*

When playing this as you workout


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Fandango gone wild*

Humming this while you're in line at the DMV


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Fandango gone wild*

what?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*

I am watching the 10:00pm news here in NY and they actually had a story about Fandango! It was a story about his entrance music and the fans singing along to it (Fandangoing) are becoming a viral hit.

The WWE has created a monster! I wonder if Vince will turn him face because of this? :lol


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*

NY1 or bust


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So, about 2 weeks until everyone on here hates the guy? Sounds about right.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*

People need to calm the hell down with this Fandango shit, lol.

The hype will die down in a few weeks, thankfully.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*

Mah Boy.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> People need to calm the hell down with this Fandango shit, lol.
> 
> The hype will die down in a few weeks, thankfully.


I hope so...


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*

People are REALLY jumping on Fandango's balls now.

No, WWE will not turn him face, and YES this hype will die down soon.
Only reason it was crazy like that was because it was a NY crowd the night after mania.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*

I laugh every time there is news about this. I wonder if WWE will makes Fandangos theme the RAW theme to encourage it more. Remember WWE over exposes stuff when it gets popular.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*



Warrior said:


> I laugh every time there is news about this. I wonder if WWE will makes Fandangos theme the RAW theme to encourage it more. Remember WWE over exposes stuff when it gets popular.


That's the danger. If WWE get behind it too much it'll become uncool. :lmao


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> People need to calm the hell down with this Fandango shit, lol.
> 
> The hype will die down in a few weeks, thankfully.


CM Punk has convinced me that overrated pieces of crap can continue to be overrated for quite awhile.

So don't be to surprised if this overstays it's welcome.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*

Ugh, this is why some of you sticks in the mud are why crowds, the majority, suck now. We beg and clamor for new stars to be over and to be actual superstars but we bitch about this? Even if you don't like him or the theme, be happy he's trying to get himself over and that it'll do a lot for him in the long run.

Sheesh, be happy about the moment.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*

Seriously.

How about trying to have fun. Wrestling isn't serious. The majority of you are grown men watching other grown men fake fight in thier underwear.... It's all a big joke. Just enjoy the ridiculousness.


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*

the reason this is so great is because it was created by US, the fans, not something created by vince, they creative team or anyone who thinks they know better. It was created by the fans IN SPITE of what the WWE want (fandango to be hated). This is probably one of the only times we will ever have this kind of power so let's embrace it while it lasts and smile a little

Before john cena begins being in every promo with fandango, fandango gets attacked by kane, ends up in a wheelchair, gets cheated on by eve...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*



BIG E WINNING said:


> Ugh, this is why some of you sticks in the mud are why crowds, the majority, suck now. We beg and clamor for new stars to be over and to be actual superstars but we bitch about this? Even if you don't like him or the theme, be happy he's trying to get himself over and that it'll do a lot for him in the long run.
> 
> Sheesh, be happy about the moment.


You just about quoted word for word what I was thinking and have been trying to say for the whole week. I guess there are some people who are just genetically or mentally incapable of looking past the ends of their own noses and can't see that sometimes things they don't like aren't actually bad for the business..

This character they hate, in the span of a week, has garnered the WWE more money, notoriety, and *so far* is handling it like a pro.. So far his work on twitter has been as good as can be expected for someone so new to the big time.

The craze will stabilize indeed, they always do, but as I said from the word go, if the WWE and Curtis handles the character correctly there is high potential for the gimmick to evolve and last a long time time... IF its handled correctly.



Aaro said:


> the reason this is so great is because it was created by US, the fans, not something created by vince, they creative team or anyone who thinks they know better. It was created by the fans IN SPITE of what the WWE want (fandango to be hated). This is probably one of the only times we will ever have this kind of power so let's embrace it while it lasts and smile a little
> 
> Before john cena begins being in every promo with fandango, fandango gets attacked by kane, ends up in a wheelchair, gets cheated on by eve...


In all fairness the UK fans have have A Lot to do with it, probably more than the US fans.


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*

In all fairness the UK fans have have A Lot to do with it, probably more than the US fans.[/QUOTE]


I mean us, the fans, not the us fans...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*

And before people even go there, yes Fandango would work in the Attitude Era. Don't even want to hear that shit.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*



Aaro said:


> I mean us, the fans, not the us fans...


Gotcha.. sorry :$

But yeah most of what you said there was quite true as well.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*



BIG E WINNING said:


> And before people even go there, yes Fandango would work in the Attitude Era. Don't even want to hear that shit.


Hah, that's obvious. Anyone who says otherwise either didn't understand the era, didn't live it, or just hates it beyond reason.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*

I find it so funny... The smarks feel so good about themselves yet they are egging on a Vince pet project.

I really question the intelligence of anyone cheering this crap. Leave the fanboyism to the real smarks and please realize that you are massively trolling no one but yourself.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*

There is no pleasing some of you guys.

Fandango is the most exciting this to happen in wwe since the beginning of the Yes chants and Punk's worked shoot.

Just enjoy yourselves and stop being so high and might like you know everything.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*



Osize10 said:


> I find it so funny... The smarks feel so good about themselves yet they are egging on a Vince pet project.
> 
> I really question the intelligence of anyone cheering this crap. Leave the fanboyism to the real smarkss and please realize that you are massively trolling no one but yourself.


Ah, typical "holier than thou" fan who thinks "smarks" are the seed of evil in the WWE.

Answer me this, would you rather have a loud, active crowd like on RAW or a quiet, lukewarm crowd like the majority of crowds now? You can't have both.

If you don't like him, fine. He IS a heel so boo him if you must. But don't try to be Buzz Killington towards everybody else who loves him and the song.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*

people keep saying that his buzz will die down in a few weeks but once he appears on raw/smackdown over in the uk in 2 weeks time his buzz will kickstart again


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*



Osize10 said:


> I find it so funny... The smarks feel so good about themselves yet they are egging on a Vince pet project.
> 
> I really question the intelligence of anyone cheering this crap. Leave the fanboyism to the real smarks and please realize that you are massively trolling no one but yourself.


Incase you haven't noticed its gone FAR beyond any "smarks" on this little message board.. Its gone world wide, it went world wide nearly on its own, it wasn't pushed by a small group of little fans it with pushed by THOUSANDS of people #fandangorevolution was getting 1500+ tweets per HOUR yesterday world wide and spiked back up again today.

Stop coming in into these threads and trying to bully us when this is gone far far beyond anything apparently you are even willing to see.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> There is no pleasing some of you guys.
> 
> Fandango is the most exciting this to happen in wwe since the beginning of the Yes chants and Punk's worked shoot.
> 
> Just enjoy yourselves and stop being so high and might like you know everything.


wow thats sad


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*



BIG E WINNING said:


> Ugh, this is why some of you sticks in the mud are why crowds, the majority, suck now. We beg and clamor for new stars to be over and to be actual superstars but we bitch about this? Even if you don't like him or the theme, be happy he's trying to get himself over and that it'll do a lot for him in the long run.
> 
> Sheesh, be happy about the moment.


These clowns are waiting for CM Punk to go on a radio show and give his approval..

You have Bryan who is over as fuck....Ziggler is WHC...Punk is even more popular,and is cult is bigger than ever..guys justwant something to bitch about..


Or do we want to talk about why The Rock sucks, and Punk is the savior of WWE some more?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*



Hawkke said:


> Incase you haven't noticed its gone FAR beyond any "smarks" on this little message board.. Its gone world wide, it went world wide nearly on its own, it wasn't pushed by a small group of little fans it with pushed by THOUSANDS of people #fandangorevolution was getting 1500+ tweets per HOUR yesterday world wide and spiked back up again today.
> 
> Stop coming in into these threads and trying to bully us when this is gone far far beyond anything apparently you are even willing to see.


Yup!

And the media loves viral shit too...he'll be on talk shows and shit soon enough...in essence 

FANDANGO IS WHAT WWE WANT THE MIZ TO BE...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*

http://www.mobypicture.com/user/bqsl/view/15117770

A club that holds 1000 people plays ChaChaLaLa in Middlesborough.

Tell me again how this is a bad thing?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Ah, typical "holier than thou" fan who thinks "smarks" are the seed of evil in the WWE.
> 
> Answer me this, would you rather have a loud, active crowd like on RAW or a quiet, lukewarm crowd like the majority of crowds now? You can't have both.
> 
> If you don't like him, fine. He IS a heel so boo him if you must. But don't try to be Buzz Killington towards everybody else who loves him and the song.


If crowd response is why you tune into wrestling, then I'm not surprised that all of a sudden, people became overnight fans of fandango. Notice how many people put fandango in their sigs or avatars. Relying on crowd response is really just a way to say "hey, I'm too insecure to follow a wrestler because I'm too scared he's not very popular". 

To answer your question, I do not rely on the crowd to dictate who I follow, so your question is irrevelant to someone who chooses who to mark for based on their own deduction.



Hawkke said:


> Incase you haven't noticed its gone FAR beyond any "smarks" on this little message board.. Its gone world wide, it went world wide nearly on its own, it wasn't pushed by a small group of little fans it with pushed by THOUSANDS of people #fandangorevolution was getting 1500+ tweets per HOUR yesterday world wide and spiked back up again today.
> 
> Stop coming in into these threads and trying to bully us when this is gone far far beyond anything apparently you are even willing to see.


And so certainly you must support Cena, because, after all he is the face of the company.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*



Hawkke said:


> http://www.mobypicture.com/user/bqsl/view/15117770
> 
> A club that holds 1000 people plays ChaChaLaLa in Middlesborough.
> 
> Tell me again how this is a bad thing?





> b-b-because guys like Punk took years to get over! :frustrate





> The crowds are ruining wrestling by cheering this heel and getting him over!!!...even though we boo the biggest face around in Cena!!


There ya go


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*



Osize10 said:


> If crowd response is why you tune into wrestling, then I'm not surprised that all of a sudden, people became overnight fans of fandango. Notice how many people put fandango in their sigs or avatars. Relying on crowd response is really just a way to say "hey, I'm too insecure to follow a wrestler because I'm too scared he's not very popular".
> 
> To answer your question, I do not rely on the crowd to dictate who I follow, so your question is irrevelant to someone who chooses who to mark for based on their own deduction.



Agreed..


But even though I think Punk is put on a fucking pedestal..I like how he gets good reactions..shit I think it's the reason why Cena doesn't care if he is hated as a face. Crowds are vocal in their hate :lol

When the top guy of the company comes out and comments on how everyone backstage loved how they marked for Ziggler,and with Fandango..I don't get how people hate this. The more people who get good crowd response the better..


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*



Osize10 said:


> If crowd response is why you tune into wrestling, then I'm not surprised that all of a sudden, people became overnight fans of fandango. Notice how many people put fandango in their sigs or avatars. Relying on crowd response is really just a way to say "hey, I'm too insecure to follow a wrestler because I'm too scared he's not very popular".
> 
> To answer your question, I do not rely on the crowd to dictate who I follow, so your question is irrevelant to someone who chooses who to mark for based on their own deduction.


You went way off to where I was going. Who said that crowd response is what dictates my love and watching for wrestling. And that's so wrong on how you venture that conclusion. Maybe Fandango has turned the corner around some people and what they think of him. I can tell you I was never a Henry fan until 2011 when Henry reinvented himself as Hall of Pain.

And you didn't answer a question. More like you copped out. I asked which is a better crowd? A vocal, lively crowd or a lukewarm, disinterested crowd? Quit acting like you know everything when you don't and quit thinking you need to kill everybody's buzz just because it doesn't fancy your needs.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*



Osize10 said:


> And so certainly you must support Cena, because, after all he is the face of the company.


For starters, I will say I am actually pretty neutral on Cena, I wish they would do anything more fresh with him, but it is what it is.

Second off, maybe I missed a point you were trying to make, it is kinda late and I am somewhat tired, but what does anything I said there have to do with Cena anyway? This "hype" was is in the hands of the people, its gone far beyond the confines of the "WWE Universe." More so I think in the UK than in the US granted, but either way the fact remains the same..

The Fandango revolution was started by Wrestling Memes IF you insist on spitting venom for the popularity of it all. I don't understand what it accomplishes to be angry over it anyway, but I know everyone has the rights to their feelings, but not to take it out on random people.

And before you accuse me of bandwagon hopping because I have something about it in my signature, I just recently started actually posting here even though my sign up date is last year, I lurked and watched for a while first so I really didn't have a full sig set up before recently.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*

Maybe we should use Fandango's Theme in Linda's next Senator run :vince Hell yeah that will get her votes


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Everton Playing Fandango's song*

Official Everton ‏@Everton 11h

If you're attending our game tomorrow and are a fan of @WWEFandango, head to our Park End Fanzone before the game to hear his theme song.
Retweeted by Fandango
Collapse

Reply
Retweet
Favorite

803 Retweets
157 Favorites
Flyin Brian Trillman Flo Hernandez Jr Dilraj Singh Adam Yacono ★★★★ Ryan Pushpam leoniel chan

12:05 PM - 12 Apr 13 · Details


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Three of many Fandango T-Shirt's by this Redbubble user. Got some really good ones, actually.http://www.redbubble.com/people/gthomson1993/works/10208201-fandango


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Everton Playing Fandango's song*

no thanks, both everton and fandango are massively shit


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*



LigerJ81 said:


> Maybe we should use Fandango's Theme in Linda's next Senator run :vince Hell yeah that will get her votes


If you don't vote for Linda McMahon, then you can FAAAAAHN...DAAAAAHN...GO fuck yourself. :vince3


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Everton Playing Fandango's song*

Wow talk about a flash in the pan fad. All of the sudden Fandango is hot shit around here? Freakin bandwagoners.......


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

i really hope wwe dont do what they usually do when a wrestler starts to become popular and over do it to death, don't know if its just me but i noticed on this week's smackdown that fandango was a lot more dancing than usual, they need tone it down and not have him become yet just another dancer gimmick.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad he's gaining steam. He's taken a shitty gimmick and made it really work. If only everyone on the roster went balls to the wall with their character like he has.


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

Everyone has pretty much given up on the WWE now, so damn it we're gonna cheer the saviour of the world and the WWE... FAN----DAAAN-GOOOO!


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango made the 10 o'clock news tonight!*



O Fenômeno said:


> These clowns are waiting for CM Punk to go on a radio show and give his approval..


This really is the case been waiting for someone to say it, It's quite sad really. Maybe we'll try get Cult of personality over next time.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

lolwut


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, first I will say I'm a fan of this Fandango gimmick.

But.... I have a comment/assessment on fandango's last night's Smackdown.

Now like I said I like Curtis's gimmick, but I didn't like how he acted last night. Was it me or did Fandango really, how do I say, overly effeminate the character more than usually last night? He was really pushing the "dancer" part. It's like after what happened on Monday, somebody told him to amp it up or something.

I didn't like it at all. He needs to be just cocky enough , without going overboard. Last night he was sashaying around way too much. WAY more than he ever did prior to last night. Maybe he was told to do that to get boos or whatever, NOT to get any FACE reaction from the crowd, but he should STOP that RIGHT NOW, because he looked silly rather than cocky.

IMO Curtis will ruin the character if he continues to act like he did on last nights Smackdown. We want the cocky, dare I say "bad ass" version of Fandango. Not I could have a slap fight with him & he would cry version of Fandango.


----------



## Adnon Atlis (Sep 24, 2012)

dude sounds like he about to cum when he say his name FAAAAAAAAN DAAAAAAAAAAAN GOOOOOOOOOOO lol


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

Zappers said:


> Ok, first I will say I'm a fan of this Fandango gimmick.
> 
> But.... I have a comment/assessment on fandango's last night's Smackdown.
> 
> ...


yeah i noticed it, it is probably vince or creative telling him to go to the extreme with whole dancing side of the character after witnessing fans dancing to his music.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

It's funny how everybody jumps on every new guy's bandwagon. I remember when people were doing this for Brodus and now nobody likes him.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Forgive me if this comes off as hostile..
Its funny how everyone keeps talking about jumping on a bandwagon of someone who *basically* just started making appearances on the main show, who gives a shit who liked who when, what does it matter ffs 

"I did this before it was "cool".. well laah de daaaah special pretty princess are you..
"Everyone who does this is dumb and I hope it dies soon! rahrahrageragerage"".. blah blah blah.. well arn't you just the big internet thug.

Same tired narcissistic rhetoric. People need to quit trying to make things all about themselves and let other people have their fun.. it is so damned hard?
:StephenA2:deebo

Oh and btw the way!

Duh duh duhduhdudhduhduhduhdudhduhdudhdudhduh


Also @zappers (my post is long enough not quoting) :lol

I hope it was just temporary, if they make him the same standard coward heel I will be very let down, but I am going to hold out hope, because that's all we can do!


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

squeelbitch said:


> yeah i noticed it, it is probably vince or creative telling him to go to the extreme with whole dancing side of the character after witnessing fans dancing to his music.


He should just continue doin what he's doin rather then whoreing out the reason fans got into him.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

sesshomaru said:


> He should just continue doin what he's doin rather then whoreing out the reason fans got into him.


Exactly, in short, don't fix what not only isn't broken but working probably far better than ever conceived.


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

i hate Fan dodge durango i think he sucks from his dancing to his name why and the hell wwe would create a character like this is beyond me. i want a real wrestlers not a dance monkey because we have to many of those people in the wwe now


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

theswayzetrain said:


> i hate Fan dodge durango i think he sucks from his dancing to his name why and the hell wwe would create a character like this is beyond me. i want a real wrestlers not a dance monkey because we have to many of those people in the wwe now


Fandango can probably spell better than you too.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

theswayzetrain said:


> i hate Fan dodge durango i think he sucks from his dancing to his name why and the hell wwe would create a character like this is beyond me. i want a real wrestlers not a dance monkey because we have to many of those people in the wwe now


:yodawg If you want real wrestlers go watch ROH, WWE is Entertainment there's been horrible gimmicks threw out the ages and this is the one that bothers you? Really?

And it's Fandango!!!


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

*Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

_Stone Cold Steve Austin predicted on his Twitter account that Fandango would be intercontinental champion in 6-8 months:

*BOLD PREDICTION-FANDANGO WILL BE IC CHAMP WITHIN 6-8 MONTHS. #WWE You heard it here first. #steveaustinshow*_

6-8 months? I'm betting it won't even take that long.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

Can see it happening, but it won't matter much since the IC is prestigeless.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

If Stone Cold said so, why not?

:austin


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

Why is Austin saying this when he cant even be bothered to show up on WWE shows anymore???


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

Well looks like Sandow is done.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Why is Austin saying this when he cant even be bothered to show up on WWE shows anymore???


People who aren't on WWE shows aren't allowed to predict the future of people on the roster? Well, holy shit.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

Austin is deer hunting with Michaels. The same guy who wore Camo hunting boots at a Nascar even in a wifebeater.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

:austin and that's the bottom line....


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

Not exactly a bold prediction


----------



## Subbética2008 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

What a merit in this time.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*



Brodus Clay said:


> Well looks like Sandow is done.


Sandow is looking at bigger things. MITB :sandow


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

And the sun will rise in the morning.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

lol just checked this thread had no posts 3 minutes ago. 
dat fandango drawing power is already being witnessed.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

Wow, really going out on a limb there Steve. Same title that had a Miz one day reign and has had the holder generally being a punching bag is a lofty goal now?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

Sandow can still go for either The MITB or the Us Title. The question now is, who is Wade gonna drop the belt to? unless they're planning on making Fandango a face by then


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

I think most people would predict that...or more to be honest. Being IC champion isn't exactly the greatest of achievements at the moment, the title doesn't mean a lot and maybe he's a guy they can put it on to push the title and push him with it. But I wouldn't be shocked if they gave him MITB this year either. Not really a bold prediction, a very likely prediction.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

6-8 months? Fandango will take the Intercontinental Championship off that waste of space Wade Barrett within the next few weeks and finally bring some prestige to the belt.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sandow is looking at bigger things. MITB :sandow


Honestly, i do not think Sandow is going anywhere. He's just a comedy character and a jobber to the top stars. It's sad, but true. I like him, but that's the WWE's point of view on Sandow. If he's going to be a great star in the future? Well, probably, but not so soon.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

What's so bold about that? 

If anything, judging by how the WWE treats their mid-card champs, that's the worst thing that can happen to Fandango.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

Well the IC title is hardly a respectable title theses days.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*



#Mark said:


> What's so bold about that?
> 
> If anything, judging by how the WWE treats their mid-card champs, *that's the worst thing that can happen to Fandango.*


I agree with you since being the Intercontinental Champion means you will going to job to the top stars, like Wade Barrett and Antonio Cesaro do almost every week.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

Stone Cold sounds like an idiot here, this is not bold in the slightest.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*



Karma101 said:


> Stone Cold sounds like an idiot here, this is not bold in the slightest.


austin must think it's 93


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*



Bryan D. said:


> Honestly, i do not think Sandow is going anywhere. He's just a comedy character and a jobber to the top stars. It's sad, but true. I like him, but that's the WWE's point of view on Sandow. If he's going to be a great star in the future? Well, probably, but not so soon.


The guy in your avy and the guy I mark for are living proof that Sandow has a chance. Last year with the way Ziggler and Swagger were jobbing, you would have never thought they would be in the WHC title scene at this moment.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> The guy in your avy and the guy I mark for are living proof that Sandow has a chance. Last year with the way Ziggler and Swagger were jobbing, you would have never thought they would be in the WHC title scene at this moment.


Well, you have a point, but Sandow's not getting any push so soon, in my view. He's probably going to win some mid-card title around 2014 or something similiar, but winning the MitB this year? I don't think it is going to happen. Sadly, WWE is not high in him like they were in the middle of 2012.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

So he's going to win a title that means nothing, which will ruin his momentum and booking. Fine with me, this gimmick sucks. Make him the IC champion so his career can die a slow death.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

Doesn't take a wrestling guru to make that kind of assumption. I for one wouldn't be surprised if he catches it earlier.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Why is Austin saying this when he cant even be bothered to show up on WWE shows anymore???


I can see why you've been red-repped so much.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

John Cena will win the WWE Championship again after this reign. #boldprediction #Ihatetwitter #hashtag


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

Needs prestige before you put it on a new guy.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Why is Austin saying this when he cant even be bothered to show up on WWE shows anymore???


Well, shit. Then Wrestling forums and opinions might as well not exist.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

Its hardly a bold prediction, but I am onboard with it happening maybe even as soon as Summerslam. I dont think the white strap would suit him very much, I wouldnt mind seeing the old Attitude Era belt make a come back.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

I'm pretty sure Austin was just kidding around with the bold prediction thing.

Slow news day op?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*



DwayneAustin said:


> :austin and that's the bottom line....


Because Stone Cold said so :austin2


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

Fandango will be huge.

The thing about Curtis is that he absolutely commits to the reality of his character. Combine that with the genius of the Fandango character – who is basically Curtis's "creepy" NXT character with a Patrick Bateman esque outer sophisticate disguising an inner paychosis – who just dials the weird up to a thousand percent, and you've got yourself a winner.

If you think Fandango is awesome now, just wait until his angles are about more than just the pronounciation of his fucking name.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

Et tu, Austin?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Why is Austin saying this when he cant even be bothered to show up on WWE shows anymore???


STFU..

Dude is a fucking legend...if you say whatever bullshit you say on this forum then surely the guy who helped WWF soar to new heights aftera down period in the early 90s can say whatever the fuck he wants..

SMH why the fuck did I take you off ignore?


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Am I the only one who sees a George Mcfly resemblance


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

I hope to fuck SuperCena stays away...last thing we is momentum killer John coming to ruin the day.

:cena


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

In the twee Austin is probably still treating the IC title the way it was treated when he had it, like it meant something.


----------



## les rock (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

He got the name wrong........its faaandaaannnngooooo....da da...da.da.da.da.do.da.da.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> I hope to fuck SuperCena stays away...last thing we is momentum killer John coming to ruin the day.
> 
> :cena


YOU Can't be talking about John *Superman* Momentum Killer Cena. Maybe Fandango is The Kryptonite


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> So he's going to win a title that means nothing, which will ruin his momentum and booking. Fine with me, this gimmick sucks. Make him the IC champion so his career can die a slow death.


:lmao

Fandango will get his midcard title but he'll need to develop and change as a character if he wants to go any further than that.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

Seems likely, judging by the push he's getting and the value of the IC title at this point. It should be thrown into the mix in this feud with Jericho to be honest.



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Why is Austin saying this when he cant even be bothered to show up on WWE shows anymore???


Because he's the actual GOAT. And he's retired, and therefore doesn't have to show up on WWE anymore.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

Not really a bold prediction but I agree


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

Bold? I'd say that's more conservative.... I'd say withing 3 months.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Fandango for MITB 2013!

He can win and constantly have the easiest chances to cash in but each time he refuses because his name is said incorrectly. 

I can picture the greatness of the champ being down, Fandango still doing his long obnoxious entrance, have the announcer say he's cashing in, only to have Fandango freak out that his name was said wrong and leave with the briefcase.


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

More like WWE Champion.


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

I predict wrestling will still be featured on Monday nights at least once within 6-8 months. You heard it here first. #botch #predictions #wrestlingforumdotcom


----------



## Adnon Atlis (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

Fandango ic champ cool....but what bout Damien??


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

Not really that bold considering last Monday's crowd, but okay. Fandango will get a singles title soon. Only problem is both midcard champs are heel right now.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

He should have some gold around his waist by this time tomorrow not 6-8 months away.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

One of the GOATS has strong confidence in Fandango. Damn, I can spot talent miles away (NXT debut)

Well, if he does win it lets hope WWE doesn't take a shit on him. They have a huge history of doing that


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

Cant wait!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

Fandango will turn face before any titles are won. If the fan response continues, Vince is going to do it to print money. As soon as he turns face, he'll challenge whichever heel mid carder has a title. That being said, both Barrett and Cesaro will lose their titles before they have a chance to face Fandango.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

Stone Cold is a GOAT but that is hardly a bold prediction.


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

ShadowCat said:


> :yodawg If you want real wrestlers go watch ROH, WWE is Entertainment there's been horrible gimmicks threw out the ages and this is the one that bothers you? Really?
> 
> And it's Fandango!!!


I do watch ROH your welcome


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

So the soccer dudes won't play Fandango's theme. HA. Funny stuff...WWE should take my advice...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

While talking with a co-worker I realized how few people have a name with 3 syllables so they can say their own name like Fandango.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Gene_Wilder said:


> So the soccer dudes won't play Fandango's theme. HA. Funny stuff...WWE should take my advice...


I think you missed the part of the story, where they did play them in their fan areas, where the soccer clubs play the special music, its not played during games.. and not only the soccer clubs, but Baseball teams, and I KNOW if the NFL was in season teams would be all over it. Oh wait.. well I guess guess with the Texans cheerleaders it has begun in the NFL.
:StephenA2

Just do yourself and all of us a big favor and stop and stay out of these threads, your looking pretty sad anymore.


----------



## diorama (Feb 4, 2009)

Hawkke said:


> Forgive me if this comes off as hostile..
> Its funny how everyone keeps talking about jumping on a bandwagon of someone who *basically* just started making appearances on the main show, who gives a shit who liked who when, what does it matter ffs
> 
> "I did this before it was "cool".. well laah de daaaah special pretty princess are you..
> ...


This. I don't get why so many people despise bandwagoners. WWE is not like real sport where you're supposed to take side and stick with it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

diorama said:


> This. I don't get why so many people despise bandwagoners. WWE is not like real sport where you're supposed to take side and stick with it.


The following statement of course does not apply to every promotion 

Considering how fast they cycle talent through the main roster anymore it's darn near impossible to form any long term connections with anyone who isn't old guard already. If you want to cheer for anyone that isn't from the Attitude era *or named Cena, Punk, or Orton* anymore bandwagons are all that there is it feels like sometimes. Sure you can latch on to some folks in the indies and sometimes you luck out and they make it to the WWE, and that's a great feeling to see your long time favorite make it to the top, probably one of the best you can have, but not everyone gets that lucky, and sometimes we just have to roll with the waves..

A lot of people seem to forget that.


----------



## diorama (Feb 4, 2009)

Hawkke said:


> The following statement of course does not apply to every promotion
> 
> *Considering how fast they cycle talent through the main roster anymore it's darn near impossible to form any long term connections with anyone who isn't old guard already. If you want to cheer for anyone that isn't from the Attitude era *or named Cena, Punk, or Orton* anymore bandwagons are all that there is it feels like sometimes. Sure you can latch on to some folks in the indies and sometimes you luck out and they make it to the WWE, and that's a great feeling to see your long time favorite make it to the top, probably one of the best you can have, but not everyone gets that lucky, and sometimes we just have to roll with the waves..*
> 
> A lot of people seem to forget that.


This paragraph reminds me of music industry. I'm sure you know how "the music of your childhood is better" and "the current music sucks". Also how the small indie bands who sign with major records are labeled "sell out" and "all new fans are bandwagoners".

Replace music and bands with wrestling and wrestlers.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Zappers said:


> Ok, first I will say I'm a fan of this Fandango gimmick.
> 
> But.... I have a comment/assessment on fandango's last night's Smackdown.
> 
> ...



I dno man. I think it may have just seemed that way because he wasn't in the actual match wrestling. But still, even when he was wrestling on Raw he was being pretty crazy. Was dancing in the ring during his match, and also doing things like leaning all the way off the apron while holding onto one rope, posing. I dno though...


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

They really should just keep the dude heel for a while. I want to see his character evolve into some sort of crazy ego maniac guy that could possibly end up in the upper mid card.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Why is Austin saying this when he cant even be bothered to show up on WWE shows anymore???


lol, that'd be like saying "Why is Michael Jordan talking about the NBA if he doesn't even play anymore"


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*



Scottish-Suplex said:


> In the twee Austin is probably still treating the IC title the way it was treated when he had it, like it meant something.


Would you really blame Austin for doing that though?


----------



## MickeyMouse (Apr 2, 2012)

*This "Fandango Craze" is so exaggerated*

I just don't think it will last. So many posts and threads here about Fandango being over just because he was over in the GOAT crowd, it's ridiculous. Considering Ziggler received a bigger ovation and the Fandango chants actually received quite a brief airtime. Yes, the fans were chanting it on the way out, but so were the Yes chants. It barely even has anything to do with Fandango. 

My analogy to this is Del Rio's Si Chants last year. He's a heel, who barely gets a reaction. But the fans thought it would be funny to chant in Si when he cut a promo. Only difference was that Yes stood out more. If Del Rio got over with Si, would you people say he's over? It's just ridiculous.

Then there's Fandango entering the UK iTunes Singles charts, which usually changes each day. It only lasted for about 2-3 days by the way. I don't really think #14 is a big achievement, considering it was very brief. There are even songs there that are barely heard by people today in the radios. The WWE is just exaggerating the whole gig because they're rarely relevant these days. They're even bragging The fucking Miz as a movie star, for fuck's sake. All straight to DVD WWE movies and they're bragging about him being a movie star. Wtf?

Same goes with the Swagger American BS. It caused a minor spark online and they think the angles are over as fuck, which is another exaggeration.

So no, I don't think Fandango is over. The fans were making fun of his music and it just stuck, it had nothing to do with his character. I don't think him being over will last either.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: This "Fandango Craze" is so exaggerated..*

I wouldn't compare Fandango to Del Rio. Fandango can get heat. He's been getting slowly more over and over and the GOAT crowd knew this so they pushed it. You're acting like he wasn't getting reactions until post wrestlemania and that's not true. 

also who cares, it's a good theme song as swaggers is. It was funny that the crowd sang it, but yeah, I doubt it's gonna catch on nationwide. That fade might die out, but that's not the only reason why dude is over.


----------



## Joe Chan-Reichs (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: This "Fandango Craze" is so exaggerated..*

And I'm afraid the WWE will continue to capitalize and overestimate these viral phenomena. Sure, it's a great way for short-term planning, but let us not forget they are selling WRESTLING, not this bullshit.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: This "Fandango Craze" is so exaggerated..*

No, theyre selling entertainment. Keep up son

fandango >jesus


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: This "Fandango Craze" is so exaggerated..*

WWE will drop the ball and Fandango will be what Brodus Clay is today.


----------



## Joe Chan-Reichs (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: This "Fandango Craze" is so exaggerated..*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> No, theyre selling entertainment. Keep up son
> 
> fandango >jesus


Whatever you call it, it's still a wrestling show.


----------



## Pink Princess (Sep 4, 2012)

Fandango is a clown, I cant belive people are so obsessed #14 on the UK itunes chart? The hell is wrong with people he needs to go 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: This "Fandango Craze" is so exaggerated..*



Joe Chan-Reichs said:


> Whatever you call it, it's still a wrestling show.


well it has wrestling in it

but if you ask Vince, its entertainment

its been 'entertainment' since 1983. And Vince has proven that its the entertainment aspect that can draw some serious bucks


----------



## Pink Princess (Sep 4, 2012)

WOOLPUSSY said:


> No, theyre selling entertainment. Keep up son
> 
> fandango >jesus


Someone really needs to find Jesus 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: This "Fandango Craze" is so exaggerated..*

I didnt care about him when i first saw him, i dont care about him now, and i will not care about him in the future...
and yea if crowd was singing his entrance theme or whatever they were doing it doesnt mean he is over, its just means crowd was entertaining themselves because matches were so boring...


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: This "Fandango Craze" is so exaggerated..*

He won't make it, they need to push to hard to even make fans notice him it's a lost cause


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*

haha IC title means something?...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: This "Fandango Craze" is so exaggerated..*

Will just leave this here when it comes to world wide attention, America to Indonesia..

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/wwe-fandango-entrance-music-taking-world-by-storm-041213
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGgvBfbohQ0&hd=1
https://t.co/nWK416Mdp1
the Indonesia link is in the charts thread

To all the people bashing the guy, have you even done any real research into the events of the week?
Look through his twitter account.. omg, yes I know the IWC cussword twitter Zomg!!! He is doing as fine a job playing the heel to that much sudden attention as anyone so green could probably ever be expected. The little feud with the soccer club was damn near perfection for the situation.

You have to look past the "dancer" part of the gimmick and see the potential with the more vicious and sleazy parts of the character that we have had the samples of so far. Sadly yes, they already started showing hints of ruining it with Smackdown this week  But Raw tomorrow night will be a quite the indication if they are going to kill it while it takes shape.

There is plenty of potential with the character, and so far Curtis has shown the ability to handle it.
Time will tell though.


----------



## MickeyMouse (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: This "Fandango Craze" is so exaggerated..*



Hawkke said:


> Will just leave this here when it comes to world wide attention, America to Indonesia..
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/wwe-fandango-entrance-music-taking-world-by-storm-041213
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGgvBfbohQ0&hd=1
> ...


Lol? You don't honestly really believe that these baseball crowds and cheerleaders actually watched Fandango wrestle? Let alone, WWE? No, they don't. He's barely relevant. And no, #14 in the iTunes UK charts for 1 day isn't relevant. Ellie fucking Golding was #6 just a few days ago too. You don't believe she's relevant, do you? People outside the WWE don't care about Fandango, and that's a fact. Smarks are pushing him in the UK charts, because a UK crowd crowded the NJ crowd. Smarks are requesting for the song to be played, not random people who actually heard of the gig. It is not a craze. It's an attempt for a craze, which succeeded briefly. It's just being exaggerated in the WWE, like they always do. Just like their DYK facts. 

And you're telling us we're not relevant. You're saying we're blind enough not to see the Fandango craze online, when in fact, I can just count the little number of articles this craze has. It's fact. Just because you're a fan, doesn't mean you have to be delusional.


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: This "Fandango Craze" is so exaggerated..*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xnBB3UnqxY
random q, howd you get these to appear in the youtube search?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I understand where the OP is coming from, but I just can't help but see Fandango proving all his detractors wrong. Maybe it is being exagerated, but as a company you can't blame them for capitalizing on his popularity regardless of how it was generated. They are in a business of making characters. Fandango just so happens to be Vince's pet project. You gotta think Vince is loving this surge of positive feedback and is riding the wave for as long as possible, as he should.

He might not be able to maintain his current popularity, and it does give off an aura of over-achieving, but to blindly state he will fail is ridiculous. Fandango is not just some flash in the pan. He's just getting started, my friends. Might as well accept it and start booing him.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: This "Fandango Craze" is so exaggerated..*



MickeyMouse said:


> Lol? You don't honestly really believe that these baseball crowds and cheerleaders actually watched Fandango wrestle? Let alone, WWE? No, they don't. He's barely relevant. And no, #14 in the iTunes UK charts for 1 day isn't relevant. Ellie fucking Golding was #6 just a few days ago too. You don't believe she's relevant, do you? People outside the WWE don't care about Fandango, and that's a fact. Smarks are pushing him in the UK charts, because a UK crowd crowded the NJ crowd. Smarks are requesting for the song to be played, not random people who actually heard of the gig. It is not a craze. It's an attempt for a craze, which succeeded briefly. It's just being exaggerated in the WWE, like they always do. Just like their DYK facts.
> 
> And you're telling us we're not relevant. You're saying we're blind enough not to see the Fandango craze online, when in fact, I can just count the little number of articles this craze has. It's fact. Just because you're a fan, doesn't mean you have to be delusional.


What I thought I was clearly trying to emphasize after dropping the links was the potential of the character. I was trying to give a more objective and thought out counter-argument to the slew of "I hate the guy he sucks I want him to go away" posts we always get around here. 

Do I totally believe in the gimmick right now.. no.. and that's only because I know WWE is going to botch it and not let it develop into what it can given proper time and proper guidance. 

Do I think Curtis is handing his business like a boss right now, Yes. I didn't know a ton about Curtis and I still don't, but *looking past* the sudden boom of the dance and the theme song and more at how he has made use of it to further himself and his character, I am impressed.

I try to look at the bigger picture of things in a far more objective manner.. I just will not sit back and not let the whole picture be looked at when it comes to things like this. I wish people would look deeper at situations before condemning people and ideas to oblivion.

Edit...
As for the people who heard the song and such never watching WWE.. you know that does give a chance that they then will watch to see him in action, and while I know not all of them will stick with it, but there is a chance the company could gain a fair amount of new fans and viewers out of it from the world wide attention. Again, look deeper.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: This "Fandango Craze" is so exaggerated..*

My real exact reaction to this thread when I first read it was: "Oh shut the fuck up.."

Seriously. Here's a little fact: People LOVED the Ministry of Darkness in the Attitude Era. Reality? Outside of Taker, they couldn't wrestle for shit. Get my drift?

Be grateful that something remotely interesting is happening.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: This "Fandango Craze" is so exaggerated*

This is exactly what I'm thinking. This is a one time thing and his "hype" will fizzle out within a week or two.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: This "Fandango Craze" is so exaggerated*

It's the WWE. People are so damn bored with the product that they are interested in stupid shit like this. All this crap reminds me of the whole Zack Ryder craze except this guy is somehow twice as worse. At least people will admit that the guy sucks though.


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: This "Fandango Craze" is so exaggerated*

breathe the As


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: This "Fandango Craze" is so exaggerated*

Why is this guy over in the first place? Barely average in the ring and his stupid entrance song is generic as fuck. What has he done that I haven't seen that makes him so over?


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: This "Fandango Craze" is so exaggerated*



Theproof said:


> Why is this guy over in the first place? Barely average in the ring and his stupid entrance song is generic as fuck. What has he done that I haven't seen that makes him so over?


Generic = catchy = stuck in your head.

thats about it

I'm sure some find him entertaning and see "beyoned" and thats good but more then half of them are just jumping on the band wagon


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: This "Fandango Craze" is so exaggerated*



Theproof said:


> Why is this guy over in the first place? Barely average in the ring and his stupid entrance song is generic as fuck. What has he done that I haven't seen that makes him so over?


I think the short answer is probably because he has a gimmick at all... *Not debating the quality of it as I stated that already in the previous posts* I see groups here complaining because characters are getting stale, and here is Fandango with something totally out of left field, oddly enough like something straight out of the attitude era people seem to be so desperate to re-live. 

In some ways a nearly random convergence of events started the twitter #revolution, and no one should dispute that.. But he also was getting plenty of heat from the crowds before the great Rawageddon of 2013 even happened and that suddenly seems to be slipping everyone's minds.

Long story short.. Curtis is charismatic, he sells his character to a T, he has done great work with what has been put in front of him.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: This "Fandango Craze" is so exaggerated*

I guess we'll find out tomorrow night.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Stone Cold Says Fandango Will Be IC Champ*



Montel V. Porter said:


> More like WWE Champion.


 Hah, that's actually not half bad.

I hate thread mergers sometimes it totally destroys the flow of a conversation 



Bob the Jobber said:


> Glad he's gaining steam. He's taken a shitty gimmick and made it really work. If only everyone on the roster went balls to the wall with their character like he has.


Exactly, and more of them were actually given gimmicks/character to run with at all. If there really was a casualty of the PG/Reality ERA it has been "Characters." WWE has handled it so backward with the talent, if your going toward a more "entertainment" driven product why strip away the gimmicks? The very things that provide the "entertainment" they took away. At least that's the way it sounds logical anyway at nearly 4am.. :lol

Most of the guys who's whole deal is going by their "names" and trying to be more "regular" guys would fit better in a serious fighting show type of environment.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: This "Fandango Craze" is so exaggerated*

Telling a pro wrestler they're "just a craze" is the biggest complement you could possibly pay them.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: This "Fandango Craze" is so exaggerated*

When you say the GOAT crowd, please say you mean in the pg era....

Yes, Fandango was jus getin his song sung for a buzz in the crowd, no one likes him, hes shit!

But again we are going back to how wwe lie and force things on the audience.

Before Wrestlemania when he attacked Jericho, he danced like a twat, punched Jericho then did a couple of leg drops from the turnbuckle on him, nothin special realy but all the announcers wer trying to sell it as a massive assault and thats how to make your mark in WWE. When we all know the real way is to hit him with the ring bell and slamming them through the announce table.

And the miz in a movie, what a total joke! He is fukin garbage him


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: This "Fandango Craze" is so exaggerated*

Vinny Mac must be on an ego high. His little project hit the jackpot, out of sheer dumb luck.


----------



## Evil_Mush (Jan 24, 2013)

So I was walking through the central city here in Wellington tonight, and noticed that the logo of one of the local "gentleman's" clubs (  ) bares a striking resemblance to the Fandango pose in his Titan Tron video.











Naturally I tweeted it and await his retweet eagerly with baited breath, like a good little social media drone should!


----------



## Joe Chan-Reichs (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: This "Fandango Craze" is so exaggerated*



max314 said:


> Telling a pro wrestler they're "just a craze" is the biggest complement you could possibly pay them.


More like an insult.


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

Hopefully the Hype will not turn Fandango to a face.. This gimmick has really great potential for some really fun feuds and stuff.

I think it's cool to see that WWE still uses gimmicks.


----------



## Adnon Atlis (Sep 24, 2012)

I like the leg drop move its cool but he needs a ground finisher


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Evil_Mush said:


> So I was walking through the central city here in Wellington tonight, and noticed that the logo of one of the local "gentleman's" clubs (  ) bares a striking resemblance to the Fandango pose in his Titan Tron video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great. Nice find.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fandango is like Plan 9 from outer space. So awful, its good - for a laugh. 

If Vince takes fandango seriously, it will backfire. He is a comedy character at best.


----------



## Fandango716 (Mar 11, 2013)

silverspirit2001 said:


> Fandango is like Plan 9 from outer space. So awful, its good - for a laugh.
> 
> If Vince takes fandango seriously, it will backfire. He is a comedy character at best.


He will eventually lose the gimmick


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Houston Texans Cheerleaders Fandangoing.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

imthemountie said:


> Am I the only one who sees a George Mcfly resemblance


That's good. Personally, I can't dissociate him from David Walliams as Sebastian...


----------



## BigClub (Dec 16, 2012)

Gonna be very interesting to see what they do tonight with him. I expect they will have him come out and cut a promo on the crowd saying that cannot even sing his song right or something like that.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Hope he comes out to silence today on raw, that would kill his run right there.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

bboy said:


> Hope he comes out to silence today on raw, that would kill his run right there.


----------



## e1484125 (Apr 15, 2013)

gonna suck when cena takes some of the spot light away from him.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

I still want to know how much this is for the song and how much it is for Fandango himself...

I don't think it's exactly the same as the YES! chants were the fans were chanting it to support Bryan, this can be just because the song is catchy and the crowd was bored and started chanting...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

What people fail to realise these days is that in the past gimmicks are what essentially get a decent worker over with the fans 95% of the time. Fandango is a unique character in that he is one of the few wrestlers on the roster that actually has a gimmick. Something you would find more common in the attitude era or the ruthless aggression era. Now he has crowds singing his entrance theme and like it or loath it he IS over. It's now down to creative booking and his in ring chemistry with other superstars to determine whether he will flop or not.

But at the end of the day most superstars need that spark. Daniel Bryan's were the 'YES' chants, which kept him relevant after that absurd loss to Sheamus at Wrestlemania. Kurt Angle got over as a heel with 'YOU SUCK' or 'YOU'RE BALD' chants in tune to his own entrance music. Then you have bizarre elements like Gregory Helms' - The Hurricane, Val Venis "HELLOOO LADIEESS", Scott Halls' - Razor Ramon.

Then you have gimmicks which definitely COULD have worked with better booking such as Muhammad Hassan and Mordecai. Then there's Sean O' Haire. Who? Just the man who cut this IMMENSE promo:


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

*cover version of Chachalala released today*

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/album/chachalala-fandango-wwe-theme/id635869621

Legends Of The Ring - ChaChaLaLa
released on iTunes uk today (15th april 2013)
I just bought it and its 20p cheaper than the original


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

bboy said:


> Hope he comes out to silence today on raw, that would kill his run right there.


True Wrestling fan right there.

:flip


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: cover version of Chachalala released today*

:noN)


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: cover version of Chachalala released today*

They be stealin' Jim Johnston's monies!


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: cover version of Chachalala released today*



LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> They be stealin' Jim Johnston's monies!


Jim Johnson will get songwriting royalties (Y)


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else see the vid wwe uploaded on youtube with Jim Johnston playing Fandango's theme? First time i've seen Jim Johnston.


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else see the vid wwe uploaded on youtube with Jim Johnston playing Fandango's theme?



https://itunes.apple.com/gb/album/ch...me/id635869621
some more songwriting royalties for Jim


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

bboy said:


> Hope he comes out to silence today on raw, that would kill his run right there.


No doubt. Maybe he can be pushed to the moon and still booed by half the crowd too. :cool2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

imthemountie said:


> Am I the only one who sees a George Mcfly resemblance


I don't see it facially but he definitely has the same hair as George McFly


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: cover version of Chachalala released today*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/chart/indiesingles
Jim Johnson at number 9 in the british indie chart


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: cover version of Chachalala released today*



fan_tango said:


> Jim Johnson will get songwriting royalties (Y)


There's... nothing to write?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Fandango will be making an impact tonight.


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: cover version of Chachalala released today*



ADECW said:


> There's... nothing to write?


nobody mentioned lyrics, he still wrote the song. an instrumental still has a songwriter


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: cover version of Chachalala released today*



ADECW said:


> There's... nothing to write?




Though admittedly, composer would be a better description.


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: cover version of Chachalala released today*

FANDANGO VS Enrique Iglesias !!!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/bestsellers/dmusic/118646031/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_dmusic_1_3_last :gun:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fandango said:


> Fandango will be making an impact tonight.


One way or another, and lets just hope for the best and prepare for the worst.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

you know what? fair play to Curtis for that tonight. I have a feeling he was very very happy with what had gone on the past week but I can guarantee you he felt as awkward as we did just watching that. I bet he's glad that is out the way, and I think he handled himself well. He still controlled the crowd, people like Kofi, Barrett, Cesaro who have been mid card champions struggle to even do that. 

London will be awesome for him next week, he'll get on radio stations, and his reaction in public will be great too.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> you know what? fair play to Curtis for that tonight. I have a feeling he was very very happy with what had gone on the past week but I can guarantee you he felt as awkward as we did just watching that. I bet he's glad that is out the way, and I think he handled himself well. He still controlled the crowd, people like Kofi, Barrett, Cesaro who have been mid card champions struggle to even do that.
> 
> London will be awesome for him next week, he'll get on radio stations, and his reaction in public will be great too.


Yeap, I the storm of ZOMG ITS DEAD posts already is pretty funny.
They sure are trying to kill it though, just as I feared.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I have no doubt we'll get a whole lot of hypocrites in here by the next hour talking on how Fandango flopped already etc. quite laughable really, it's been a week, he hasn't flopped at all, he isn't doing anything differently, he's still getting reactions and being his creepy self.

it's the WWE that have failed in terms of trying to capitalize in something that THEY didn't even create and I am very glad they did. Just let people do what they want, whether that's having Fandangos theme played over a football game or making Youtube videos or supporting Fandango, let us fans do it, you stick to your little video packages and the other little things you do well.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

If the fans don't continue the Fandangoing thing, I don't care. He's still fucking awesome.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Do we know yet if Fandango if doing the Raw or Smackdown house shows in the UK?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> you know what? fair play to Curtis for that tonight. I have a feeling he was very very happy with what had gone on the past week but I can guarantee you he felt as awkward as we did just watching that. I bet he's glad that is out the way, and I think he handled himself well. He still controlled the crowd, people like Kofi, Barrett, Cesaro who have been mid card champions struggle to even do that.
> 
> London will be awesome for him next week, he'll get on radio stations, and his reaction in public will be great too.


Definitely agree with this.

I just hope that if he does go on radio stations that he stays in character, like he did on that one radio station a few weeks ago. It wouldn't ruin his career obviously to just be himself, but, this gimmick is so characteristic and shit that he shouldn't break character until this shit gets old or something like that.

But I'm very excited for RAW next week and hopefully they're not as dead as last night's crowd, not that I'm one of those people who are obsessed with the crowd but I don't like when shit goes down on RAW that seems important as hell but they just get a dead reaction, it's annoying, especially when these guys are working so hard, you know? So anyway, I don't want London to be like RAW after Mania last week per se.. BUT, I want them to be loud as fuck and actually into the show and not like South Carolina where they only get loud once or twice.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

X-Train said:


> Do we know yet if Fandango if doing the Raw or Smackdown house shows in the UK?


I've wondered this too, just a few days ago. If not, they should've put him off the leash after Mania. It made sense to not have him do house shows prior to Mania because he was still not doing matches, but now I feel like they should have him work house shows. & Have him face people like Kofi and Jericho, you know, people he's interacted with recently.

Also, I wonder what they're gonna do with the Jericho situation, they didn't even address Jericho's attack on him last week, nor did they even mention Jericho at all.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

That was so awkward, trying to force the fans into reacting to him. How often does that work? Just let guys do their thing.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

Has the Fandango Bandwagon crashed already?

That was quick even for you, smarks. One week.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Bossdude said:


> Has the Fandango Bandwagon crashed already?
> 
> That was quick even for you, smarks. One week.


Blame Jerry Lawler & the WWE for coming across like the uncool parent at their kids party.

"Lets go Fandangoing!" fpalm

:lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Fandango was fed to the wolves and he came out with the fur. He did well last night.


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

How has nobody done this yet?


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

don't know if this has been posted yet but heres a video of a lady with GIGANTIC breasts FANDANGOING
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_OnSf09Uzg


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/271...does-punk-think-about-the-fandango-revolution

Looks like CM Punk has given Fandango his seal of approval, Were gonna need another bandwagon big enough to hold his new followers, I for one welcome you


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

In fairness, to kids. Fandango is a heel so, why would they in essence, cheer for him?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Hehe, I just checked .com for the upcoming Superstar signing in town for the Houseshow tomorrow in Rotterdam, which I will be attending. At .com it says that *Johnny Curtis* (not Fandango) will be there .


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Fandangoing is not dead. Next week is in London and they are getting the Undertaker. That crowd will revive this whole thing.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

Fandango is on route to becoming the next US or IC Champion with Kofi and R-Truth being used as the transitional champions.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Why is the WWE trying to force Fandango? He's one of my favorites but that whole skit yesterday was awkward and felt forced.


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

fan_tango said:


> don't know if this has been posted yet but heres a video of a lady with GIGANTIC breasts FANDANGOING
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_OnSf09Uzg


eww just searched her name and now know what she does for a living


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

They should do Cena vs Fandango in London next week. The Brits DESPISE Cena, and the European fans made Fandango's career. The crowd reaction would be insane.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Did you all see WWE mentioned Fandango's theme getting to high numbers in the itunes list from different countries that was fucking awesome but the crowd sucked and didnt give him the reaction he deserved. I hope to god London for Raw next week give him the reaction


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Murph said:


> They should do Cena vs Fandango in London next week. The Brits DESPISE Cena, and the European fans made Fandango's career. The crowd reaction would be insane.


That would be amazing! 

I bet they do something stupid like Barrett vs Fandango. They always seem to fuck up the impossible. fpalm


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

What the fuck was the point of that segment? Did they brainstorm and figure out the worst possible way to take advantage of the Fandango theme craze and then go with it?

I mean wtf. I am baffled.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Trifektah said:


> What the fuck was the point of that segment? Did they brainstorm and figure out the worst possible way to take advantage of the Fandango theme craze and then go with it?
> 
> I mean wtf. I am baffled.


They're all about "branding" these days, more so than storyline. They're trying to turn Fandango/Fandango'ing into a brand.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

El Barto said:


> Fandangoing is not dead. Next week is in London and they are getting the Undertaker. That crowd will revive this whole thing.


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 2ManyLimes (Sep 25, 2011)

Got around to watching RAW and I knew they were going to milk that crowd singing, rather than leaving it to grow organically. Of course it fell on it's arse. 

You can't force these things. They either happen or they don't.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/the-jbl-cole-show-weekly-on-wwecom
Faaandaaaango on the JBL n Cole Show heeling it up!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

What happened to Fandango's old dancer? His new one is not near as attractive.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

They really could cut a minute or two off his intro.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

OP is saying it wrong. Let the A's breath. And don't get so caught up on the N. 

Faaaaahhhhhhn .... Daaahhhhhhhhhhnnnn ..... gooooooooo .... 

Now say it all together. 

Faaaaaahhhhhhnnndaaaaaahhhhhhhnnnngoooooooo ...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why'd they put Fandango with a new dancer? The new doesn't even come close to being as hot as his first dancer. Was hoping she was gonna become his permanent manager/dancer. I really don't like the idea of a new dancer every other week if thats what they're planning.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Why'd they put Fandango with a new dancer? The new doesn't even come close to being as hot as his first dancer. Was hoping she was gonna become his permanent manager/dancer. I really don't like the idea of a new dancer every other week if thats what they're planning.


Changing up his dancer gives WWE the opportunity to introduce a new Diva. At first I thought it might be a chance to work former TNA knockout Sarita into the show, but I just saw where WWE in Scotland had NXT Diva Summer Rae out with Fandango. Whoever it ends up being, this is the direction I think it will eventually go.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

By the way - when Fandango dropped Lillian on the mat on SD, I lmao. That was awesome! :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Bearcatter said:


> By the way - when Fandango dropped Lillian on the mat on SD, I lmao. That was awesome! :lmao


It was best part of Smackdown :lmao


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Loving this gimmick


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> It was best part of Smackdown :lmao


HAHA had no idea this happened.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Lillian have you ever FANDANGO'd before? :fandango


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A pretty good segment there with Faaaandaaaaangoo, 100% better than Monday night.. of course wheeling him around on a stretcher flipping the audience off going around the ring and to the back would be 95% better than Monday night. (Except for the Fandangoing themselves part, that was quite the fitting line for him.

Defiantly got some needed attention to the more.. interesting part of the character there with Lillian and she sold it like a pro like always. I was really brought back to the time she got wet.. with perspiration! talking to the Rock.. On that note poor Lillian has been on the receiving end of more than a few rounds of that over the years. (See Charlie Haas as well)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2z7ht_the-rock-lilian-garcia-the-people-s_sport#.UXLhBMrNmAg

I have the feeling they will start cutting down the time going into the ring pretty soon its been long enough they should start making things more normal with his matches. Also been thinking about the changing of the dancers and in a way it makes sense, as much as we all loved that one he was working with for the last few weeks it really does not fit the character to stick with the same woman for too long. I maybe over-analyzing that slightly, but it seems really fitting.

Was also a welcome sight to finally see a new, perhaps, finishing move thrown in the ole' repertoire. a few more and he will surpass the whole of John Cena's arsenal over the last few years in a matter of a months!

Yes, I know, an all too easy a Cena joke.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

New Fandango theme.. remix.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Lazyking said:


> New Fandango theme.. remix.


:bateman


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Faaaaan Daaaaaaaaan goooooo


----------



## wwefan4life2 (Apr 21, 2013)

Am I the only person that thinks this gimmick is stupid and already boring?


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg (Apr 3, 2011)

wwefan4life2 said:


> Am I the only person that thinks this gimmick is stupid and already boring?


yes


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Some Fandango-ing before the house show is Sheffield tonight, unfortunately lots of kids inside and they werent getting into it


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kids. Grow up already.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hope they don't end up using that remix in any shows, but it does seem well fitting for clubbing and that scene.

On another note, it sure seems that "bandwagon" here emptied faster than a 12 pack at the Austin residence didn't it. Might have been the fastest premature abandoning of the ship I have witnessed in years.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Arrive
Faaann Daaaan Gooooo
Leave


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

:lawler attempts at saying "Fan-dan-go" are excruciating.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Eduard Khil said:


> :lawler attempts at saying "Fan-dan-go" are excruciating.


I haven't been checking up on the house show results anyone know what kind of reaction he's getting in the UK?


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Zappers said:


> Nobody brought up the Reverse STO he did to Jericho at WM29.
> 
> That was his finisher at house shows. I wish he would not do the Leg Drop from the top rope as his finisher. The Reverse STO with the theatrics ("dancer" arm spread out) is better imo. Besides, that leg drop will take a toll on the body over time. Still use it, but not as the finisher, just as the setup.
> 
> ...




:genius


Guess what finishing move he did to Santino on Smackdown? What am I a guru?


----------



## Joe Chan-Reichs (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow, the trend fizzled out faster than Kim Kardashian's marriage...


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Fandango strong!


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

ShadowCat said:


> I haven't been checking up on the house show results anyone know what kind of reaction he's getting in the UK?


I was at the Smackdown taping on Tuesday and he got the best reaction of the night. Everybody was singing his theme, and at the end of the night he came out again, just to pose while his music played. On the way home, the fans were chanting his theme on the buses and tubes. He's pretty popular over here.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Joe Chan-Reichs said:


> Wow, the trend fizzled out faster than Kim Kardashian's marriage...


Well, even if it may not matter, it still needs to be said, that most of that is because people are still posting in 15 other threads and not focusing on one!

Speaking of houseshows has he been pinned at a houseshow? And if so, is there anywhere we can see non-tv records?
Mostly because I want to make sure he is actually still undefeated :lol


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Well, even if it may not matter, it still needs to be said, that most of that is because people are still posting in 15 other threads and not focusing on one!
> 
> Speaking of houseshows has he been pinned at a houseshow? And if so, is there anywhere we can see non-tv records?
> Mostly because I want to make sure he is actually still undefeated :lol


This is what you're looking for.. has alot of the houseshows results http://www.thehistoryofwwe.com/13.htm 

They're meaningless unless a title changes hands but it shows if you look up Fandango (F3 on my keyboard brings up a find function) that he lost a multiman match at a house show.. He hasn't wrestled much tho only a few matches at house shows..

Also try profight database for much cleaner setup. no houseshow results tho.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Lazyking said:


> This is what you're looking for.. has alot of the houseshows results http://www.thehistoryofwwe.com/13.htm
> 
> They're meaningless unless a title changes hands but it shows if you look up Fandango (F3 on my keyboard brings up a find function) that he lost a multiman match at a house show.. He hasn't wrestled much tho only a few matches at house shows..
> 
> Also try profight database for much cleaner setup. no houseshow results tho.


As long as its not a singles match then it still works for me! thanks much!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Poor Lillian last week. :lol She was so cute and funny in that segment. Did anyone GIF her faces?


----------



## will7291 (Jul 23, 2006)

Did you see Fandango change his finisher up on Smackdown, instead of a reverse swinging STO it was more like a modified Russian Leg sweep


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

will7291 said:


> Did you see Fandango change his finisher up on Smackdown, instead of a reverse swinging STO it was more like a modified Russian Leg sweep


I don't think that was his finisher. I think that was Cole botching his call of a move. "We saw this last week JBL!!!" (no you didn't you cretin)

I think this was just a signature move with the reverse STO and leg drop as actual finishers.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I still remember when he was called "Fandangoo" :lol


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

i was praying they wouldn't do this but they are turning fandango into yet another full blown dancing gimmick


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

squeelbitch said:


> i was praying they wouldn't do this but they are turning fandango into yet another full blown dancing gimmick


Yeah, I could have done away with what happened on RAW last night. Unless you're having Jericho come running in & attacking Fandango. There was no reason for last night.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Zappers said:


> Yeah, I could have done away with what happened on RAW last night. Unless you're having Jericho come running in & attacking Fandango. There was no reason for last night.


For what ever reason, Vince REALLY likes dancing. Count how many dancing gimmicks we've had since 2011 and how many dancing competitions that there've been


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I am not giving up, let people jump off the ship, I don't care.
I thought the segment was nightmareish, and I would bet dollars to dimes the WWE piped in crowd noise for the reaction.
But, I am still going to hold out hope!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

squeelbitch said:


> i was praying they wouldn't do this but they are turning fandango into yet another full blown dancing gimmick


No way, are you serious? Who would've ever saw that coming? *sarcasm*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ehem.


----------



## Drace (Feb 11, 2006)

*Is Pushing Fandango so Much a Bad Idea?*

I honestly think he's all hype. I haven't really seen him do anything that impresses me. I remember seeing him on the mic for the first time and I thought he was horrible, but I guess his character is suppose to be bad on the mic with that airy, breathy voice of his...

I just don't see the long term potential in him. After he is pushed what is he going to do? Win the world title and get mad at people who say his name wrong? Sounds pretty boring to me. :/


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Is Pushing Fandango so Much a Bad Idea?*

He seems to me like another Cesaro. Loved by the IWC and buried by the WWE (he'll be buried in the future). I give him a year at most, after that Vince's fascination with him will fade and Fandango will become a jobber.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Is Pushing Fandango so Much a Bad Idea?*

He's just another IWC darling.


----------



## Drace (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Is Pushing Fandango so Much a Bad Idea?*



AmWolves10 said:


> He's just another IWC darling.


I wouldn't say that because WWE is pushing him like crazy right now. It's been said that he's vince's personal project right now.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Is Pushing Fandango so Much a Bad Idea?*

I think the big pop after WM kinda threw a monkey wrench into the plans for the character, he had a nice heel build rolling along in the weeks leading up to mania with good heat from the crowds, now they seem confused and not sure exactly what to do. His matches have been getting better, they have been building more moves into his set which is good. They may just be idling with him till they can continue his feud with Jericho which is really hurting things from the look of it. I dunno, its kinda hard to day exactly. I REALLY hope they don't start him feuding with Kahli.. I think I might just start with some typical IWC rage posting at that point.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Is Pushing Fandango so Much a Bad Idea?*

He will fall apart if he is over exposed

His gimmick is more over than the performer is and I feel if he is given a real push he will be done


----------



## Klunderbunker (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Is Pushing Fandango so Much a Bad Idea?*

Nothing is wrong with pushing Fandango. 

Look at what happened with John Cena. (Whether you like him or not it's true. I'm not a hater of him but I'm also not a fan but being realistic here, Cena was a rapper and today is a 13 time World Champion. Not bad.)


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Is Pushing Fandango so Much a Bad Idea?*

It's a GREAT idea! Just like Ryder, his time will be over in such a dramatic fashion that no one will care about him anymore.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Is Pushing Fandango so Much a Bad Idea?*

They are not pushing him, he became an internet craze but he hasn't wrestled anyone relevant yet. He'll be a forgotten jobber this time next year.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

He'll be mismanaged horribly and nobody will care about him within a year. I loved the gimmick when he first debuted (even though I was expecting to hate it) but they'll give him a huge push until the novelty wears off and then they'll just forget about him and start jobbing him out.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Is Pushing Fandango so Much a Bad Idea?*

His push was over when the WWE became obsessed with "Fandango'ing" Now he's just gonna be some mismanaged mid-carder with an over dance.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Is Pushing Fandango so Much a Bad Idea?*

Well I'm all down for good talent getting a good push, whether this lasts 6 months or 6 years, the fact they are allowed to at least shine, for me personally is a good thing.

Fandango is very talented, he's got good wrestling skills and great agility, so as far as I can see, pushing him is not a bad idea at all.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Is Pushing Fandango so Much a Bad Idea?*

Lol pushing him in any way is bad idea, that must be worst character that I ever saw in WWE...


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Is Pushing Fandango so Much a Bad Idea?*

I have seen literally nothing from him that makes me believe he is in any way deserving of a push. The fact that not even Jericho could carry him to a halfway decent match is proof that he's a failure.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Is Pushing Fandango so Much a Bad Idea?*

Fandango is the future of the WWE whether you people like it or not.

Not only is he being backed up by Vince, Jericho is on board the Fandango train too because he's making him look like a million bucks right now.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I just wish they could have gotten a little further in the match first, but it is what it is.
Just glad to see Ms. Fandango Version 1 back for the moment. Sometime they really need to explain why they keep flip flopping, I had expected them to stick with Summer at that point, but guess we will see.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> I just wish they could have gotten a little further in the match first, but it is what it is.
> Just glad to see Ms. Fandango Version 1 back for the moment. Sometime they really need to explain why they keep flip flopping, I had expected them to stick with Summer at that point, but guess we will see.


The original Dancer (the one last night) should always be used. She makes Curtis look better. Plus she is a dancer. The blonde looks odd doing her "moves". I get she's a wrestler in "development" , but she's awkward out there in the dancing respect. Stick with number one. Plus Summer tries to give attitude and such. (acting the "heel" character) The brunette just walks out there with professionalism. That's the better way to go imo.

The reason they probably brought #1 back is because of the "dance off" next week. Got to have at someone with experience dancing with Curtis. Hope they keep using her.


----------

